# Veronica Mars movie -- if you help!



## cmontyburns

Thought this deserved its own thread, rather than being in a bump of the She's Pretty Hot thread.

Oh my, this is awesome. Kristen Bell and VM creator Rob Thomas are doing a Kickstarter campaign to help finance a VM theatrical move. If they hit their goal, Warner Brothers has agreed to put the movie into production and distribute it.

From ew.com:



> In the spring of next year, the Veronica Mars faithful could be watching their beloved heroine (plus her pals Wallace and Mac, bad-boy ex Logan, proud P.I. pops Keith, and more) on the big screen  as long as they kick in a few bucks right now to get things started. Today, Thomas and Bell are launching a Kickstarter campaign to raise funds for a low-budget Mars movie that would be shot this summer. The goal: $2 million in 30 days. If they reach it, Warner Bros. Digital Distribution has agreed to put the movie into production and pick up the tab for marketing, promotion, and distribution. (The film would be released in the first quarter of 2014 for a limited-time theatrical run, before moving to VOD, iTunes, and other digital platforms.) If they dont reach the goal: No movie.


I am so in. Here's the Kickstarter page:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/559914737/the-veronica-mars-movie-project?ref=live

Let's make this happen, Veronica Mars fans!


----------



## MonsterJoe

In for $10,000


----------



## cheesesteak

Kristin Bell doesn't have $2 million just sitting around, doing nothing?


----------



## Graymalkin

In for $100. I want the Blu-ray/DVD combo pack. 

A pledge of $10,000 will get you a role as an extra with a single line of dialogue. Only one such pledge will be accepted.

If they don't reach the $2 million minimum, all money will be refunded (according to Rob Thomas).


----------



## john4200

Graymalkin said:


> If they don't reach the $2 million minimum, all money will be refunded (according to Rob Thomas).


Not just Rob Thomas. That is how all kickstarter projects work.


----------



## Amnesia

john4200 said:


> That is how all kickstarter projects work.


IIRC, they don't actually take your money until the project is over (therefore, there's no need to refund it). They just put a hold on your credit card.


----------



## cmontyburns

Amnesia said:


> IIRC, they don't actually take your money until the project is over (therefore, there's no need to refund it). They just put a hold on your credit card.


They take it at the end of the starter period if the funding goal has been reached. From there, if the project starter doesn't deliver the project, it's between them and the backers whether any refunds are given.


----------



## DancnDude

Very cool! I'm certainly interested in more Veronica Mars.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

In like Flynn (for $35).


----------



## Azlen

cheesesteak said:


> Kristin Bell doesn't have $2 million just sitting around, doing nothing?


I don't think it is only about the money, because I'm pretty sure they could raise $2million through more traditional means. I believe that it's also being used to show Warner Brothers that there is an audience demand for the movie. I'm really curious to see how much they end up raising.


----------



## mlippert

I'm in! Thanks for letting me know it was happening.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Wow. They're more than 25% funded (of the initial $2 million goal) in about 4 hours.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

$608k!


----------



## Graymalkin

$700k now!


----------



## DavidTigerFan

You blinked, $725k


----------



## DavidTigerFan

755


----------



## MonsterJoe

Told you I was going to snatch up that $10,000 space. I'll wear a shirt with my business domain on it and write it off as a business expense..


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Joe, are you serious? 

860k


----------



## eddyj

MonsterJoe said:


> Told you I was going to snatch up that $10,000 space. I'll wear a shirt with my business domain on it and write it off as a business expense..


Given the part is a waiter...good luck with that!


----------



## danterner

Wow - even if this doesn't come to fruition (looking at the speed at which they are reaching their goal, it seems a certainty that it will), it was awesome just getting to watch the kickstarter video at the top of the page. I did have trouble placing who "Ryan" was, though - I had to go to IMDB to refresh my memory that he played Dick. He looks less Dickish now, I guess.


----------



## BradJW

Wow. I'm guessing they reach their goal. Almost 1/2 there now.
I haven't seen a single episode of veronica mars, but I have the DVDs at home. I think I should watch them soon.


----------



## BradJW

Ok, I'm gonna to change my sentiment.

I bet they reach their goal soon - by tomorrow at the absolute latest.


----------



## KungFuCow

Im in for $35. This is my first venture into Kickstarter.. seems like a good one to get started with.


----------



## crowfan

KungFuCow said:


> Im in for $35. This is my first venture into Kickstarter.. seems like a good one to get started with.


+1 to this exactly. Go VM!


----------



## KungFuCow

~$970K.. it went up $100,00 in less than an hour. No way this doesnt reach funding by day after tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Robin

DavidTigerFan said:


> Joe, are you serious?


Of course! Now we know where Ann's GoFundMe is really headed...

(973)


----------



## DreadPirateRob

$991k!!!


----------



## KungFuCow

One MILLION dollars!


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Seriously. I just hit refresh about 5 times in 7 seconds, and it went from $995K to over $1 million. Amazing.


----------



## MonsterJoe

Nah - joking. No way I would spend any money to be in a movie. THey're supposed to PAY YOU!..

I can't imagine the person who bought that, though. Looks like they're not going to have any problem raising their goal.

In fact - while I'd love to see a VM movie - none of the rewards interest me even a little bit. I'll let everyone reach the goal and reap the rewards of having a VM movie to watch


----------



## KungFuCow

Im just in awe of how fast this is going up. Theyre getting about 8 new backers every 2-3 seconds.


----------



## MonsterJoe

Robin said:


> Of course! Now we know where Ann's GoFundMe is really headed...
> 
> (973)


It's burning a hole in my bank account!!!

(joking)


----------



## kilcher

Azlen said:


> I don't think it is only about the money, because I'm pretty sure they could raise $2million through more traditional means. I believe that it's also being used to show Warner Brothers that there is an audience demand for the movie. I'm really curious to see how much they end up raising.


Let's not forget about all of the free marketing buzz this method will get.


----------



## Graymalkin

Roaring through the $1 million mark.

More than 14,000 backers in, what, five or six hours?


----------



## wedgecon

I am in for $25.00


----------



## Dan203

$500 for Kirsten to record my outgoing VM. Hmmmm....

"Sorry but Dan is currently indisposed. I'll have him call you back once he's replenished his fluids"


----------



## Graymalkin

More than $1.1 million and 16,000 backers now...


----------



## DreadPirateRob

As of right now, they're up to $1,153,206 with 16,364 backers, which means the average pledge has been $70. Nice work, fans!


----------



## KungFuCow

Less than $800k to go. They may close this out today!


----------



## mwhip

in for $100.


----------



## Graymalkin

All of the available Veronica Mars packages that include tickets to the premiere are gone already. Wow. Rob might be kicking himself that he priced those too low.


----------



## Lori

I'm in for $200. I needed the signed movie poster.

Best. News. Ever.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Up to $1.3M!!

Rob Thomas just tweeted this: "Okay, here it is! Stretch goal. $3 Million or Logan Echolls doesn't survive the movie!" 

I was surprised to realize that Schmidt from _New Girl _played Deputy Leo on _VM_. Never even dawned on me...


----------



## TAsunder

DreadPirateRob said:


> Up to $1.3M!!
> 
> Rob Thomas just tweeted this: "Okay, here it is! Stretch goal. $3 Million or Logan Echolls doesn't survive the movie!"
> 
> I was surprised to realize that Schmidt from _New Girl _played Deputy Leo on _VM_. Never even dawned on me...


I had forgotten about this as well until Kristen posted a pic of herself on twitter with him and Enrico Colantoni and labeled it as a reunion photo.


----------



## Flop

In for $50


----------



## tem

I hope Rob Thomas has all his accounting ducks in a row because otherwise all that $$ is going to be counted as income by the IRS.


----------



## markp99

I wonder how many cast members they can bring back for a low budget movie? I suppose I haven't seen ANY of them in any recent work...so, maybe all of them?


----------



## danterner

Interesting site, I hadn't heard of it before:

http://www.kicktraq.com/projects/559914737/the-veronica-mars-movie-project/


----------



## cherry ghost

markp99 said:


> I wonder how many cast members they can bring back for a low budget movie? I suppose I haven't seen ANY of them in any recent work...so, maybe all of them?


'Veronica Mars': Where are they now?


----------



## Graymalkin

Just hit $1.5 million. $500K to go!


----------



## Zevida

DreadPirateRob said:


> I was surprised to realize that Schmidt from _New Girl _played Deputy Leo on _VM_. Never even dawned on me...


My. mind. is. blown! He looks so different. I think he was much more attractive on VM. I wonder what changed. He's actually a little leaner now maybe? Makes his chin jut out more?


----------



## markp99

cherry ghost said:


> 'Veronica Mars': Where are they now?


Thanks. I guess I might have seen a few of them around lately...


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Zevida said:


> My. mind. is. blown! He looks so different. I think he was much more attractive on VM. I wonder what changed. He's actually a little leaner now maybe? Makes his chin jut out more?


Yeah, I think that the difference is he's a lot leaner now, so his face looks a little different.

I may have mentioned this before in passing, but Percy Daggs (Wallace) is a coach and ref in my son's flag football league. I recognized him out there a year or so ago, and talked to him a bit about the show. He is still acting here and there - I guess he had an arc on Southland recently. If I see him anytime soon I'll have to ask him about the movie. Wallace needs to be in it!


----------



## logic88

MonsterJoe said:


> Nah - joking. No way I would spend any money to be in a movie. THey're supposed to PAY YOU!..
> 
> I can't imagine the person who bought that, though. Looks like they're not going to have any problem raising their goal.


Here's more info on the guy who kicked in the $10K.

http://popwatch.ew.com/2013/03/13/veronica-mars-movie-kickstarter-speaking-role/


----------



## Maui

I'm in. This is my first Kickstarter!


----------



## gweempose

Wow! It's about to hit 1.6 million. That's jut insane! VM is in my top five shows of all time, so this is wonderful news. Where was Kickstarter when Firefly got cancelled?


----------



## Odds Bodkins

I hope this actually comes to fruition and you all get something for your money. The movie hasn't been written or filmed yet, it could be a very long time before you get your reward. What happens if they start filming and something falls through? You've already given your money over. What happens if the film goes over budget? Also, why don't backers get to participate in the profits of the film, if there are any? If I'm paying $35 for a DVD, I would want some sort of prorated share of the gross until I earn back my pledge minus the $10 it would cost to buy the film on my own.

This is all too risky for me to back as there's been plenty of smaller scale kickstarters that have gone sideways and people out their pledges.


----------



## danterner

$1.7m


----------



## cmontyburns

Odds Bodkins said:


> I hope this actually comes to fruition and you all get something for your money. The movie hasn't been written or filmed yet, it could be a very long time before you get your reward. What happens if they start filming and something falls through? You've already given your money over. What happens if the film goes over budget? Also, why don't backers get to participate in the profits of the film, if there are any? If I'm paying $35 for a DVD, I would want some sort of prorated share of the gross until I earn back my pledge minus the $10 it would cost to buy the film on my own.
> 
> This is all too risky for me to back as there's been plenty of smaller scale kickstarters that have gone sideways and people out their pledges.


You could buy a turkey sandwich tomorrow for lunch and the bread might be stale. Why take a chance on anything?


----------



## Odds Bodkins

cmontyburns said:


> You could buy a turkey sandwich tomorrow for lunch and the bread might be stale. Why take a chance on anything?


Hey, it's your money. If you're fine with fronting $$ for a loan that may never be paid back, good on ya.


----------



## KungFuCow

Only 250K to go... Id imagine theyre going to close this out in one day.


----------



## BradJW

205k to go


----------



## Graymalkin

$1.8 million.


----------



## Wil

Odds Bodkins said:


> ... hasn't been written or filmed yet... What if something falls through?... What if the film goes over budget? ... why don't backers get to participate in the profits of the film ... This is all too risky for me


... and such small portions!

Somebody's been reading too much Alfer.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

Wil said:


> ... and such small portions!
> 
> Somebody's been reading too much Alfer.


No, somebody's been on Kickstarter for longer than a day.


----------



## BradJW

I don't know why, but I can't stop watching this. 

I'm hoping they get to their goal before I go to bed tonight. Pretty sure they will. 
127K to go.


----------



## cmontyburns

Odds Bodkins said:


> No, somebody's been on Kickstarter for longer than a day.


If Kickstarter is such a terrible gamble, why are you still there?


----------



## Graymalkin

Boosted my pledge to $200. I want that signed poster!


----------



## Wil

Odds Bodkins said:


> ... on Kickstarter for longer than a day.


Certainly none of the intelligent members here at TCF would be so frivolous as to waste their valuable time at such a worthless web site.

I'm sure you're right. There will never be enough suckers (nearly 32,000) to reach the $2 million mark.

What's that you say? $2 million at 5:54 pm PDT on Day One? Impossible! Just a rumor, I'm sure.


----------



## danterner

Goooooooaaaaaallllllll!


----------



## LoadStar

Habemus Veronicus. (We have a Movie.) 

$2m reached.


----------



## BradJW

That's a wrap!


----------



## Graymalkin

AND..... it's funded.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

WTF are you taking about, Wil? I'm giving my opinion as to why this particular kickstarter is risky IMO. Where did I ever say it wouldn't get backed? It was a no-brainer considering the popularity of VM. And based on how some RPGs get thousands and thousands in a day, I'm not surprised by this outcome in the least. It'll probably hit $3MM in another day. 

And I've backed 16 other kickstarters (see, I'm the one on KS longer than a day!!!) and have a perfect hit rate so far. Of the projects funded, two have shipped and I've been pleased with the results. Some offer amazing ROI and others are pretty ludicrous. I love the idea and hope it thrives. Just didn't think this one was worth my cash with so many potential pitfalls. But hey, continue your snark if it pleases you.


----------



## Azlen

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/312004036696092674


----------



## cmontyburns

danterner said:


> Goooooooaaaaaallllllll!


Ha ha, I just posted that in the Kickstarter thread in HH and was coming here to repeat the act!


----------



## cmontyburns

BradJW said:


> That's a wrap!


Hopefully not! More donations, better movie. I want that hobbit to show up.


----------



## BradJW

And it's still pouring in.


----------



## Graymalkin

We'll have to keep checking to see if they add new rewards in order to get to $3 million or $4 million.


----------



## Wil

Odds Bodkins said:


> didn't think this one was worth my cash with so many potential pitfalls. But hey, continue your snark if it pleases you.


But what if ...? Or what if ...?

Nothing wrong with being a naysayer, bless your heart, have at it.

No such thing as a sure thing. Except this, from hour one. If they want to let the contributions run, this movie could even wind up with a real budget.


----------



## gweempose

This Kickstarter is definitely a game changer for the entertainment industry. Something like this can't be ignored.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

Wil said:


> But what if ...? Or what if ...?
> 
> Nothing wrong with being a naysayer, bless your heart, have at it.
> 
> No such thing as a sure thing. Except this, from hour one.


There sure isn't. Just look at the Tony Harris ones or the recent Sullivan's Sluggers GN KS where the creator "miscalculated" the costs for international shipping, even though he received $90,000 over his goal, and all the poor saps overseas will probably never get what they paid for.

Everything's a gamble but it can be a fun gamble with a great prize at the end... which I hope this movie becomes.


----------



## Maui

Graymalkin said:


> Boosted my pledge to $200. I want that signed poster!


I just did the same.


----------



## Flop

Odds Bodkins said:


> I hope this actually comes to fruition and you all get something for your money. The movie hasn't been written or filmed yet, it could be a very long time before you get your reward. What happens if they start filming and something falls through? You've already given your money over. What happens if the film goes over budget? Also, why don't backers get to participate in the profits of the film, if there are any? If I'm paying $35 for a DVD, I would want some sort of prorated share of the gross until I earn back my pledge minus the $10 it would cost to buy the film on my own.
> 
> This is all too risky for me to back as there's been plenty of smaller scale kickstarters that have gone sideways and people out their pledges.


Eh, if I didn't spend the $50 here, I'd spend it on something just as frivolously entertainment related this month. A new video/computer game, going to a basketball/baseball game, etc. It was in my budget for discretionary spending, so if it works out, I'll have a VM movie to look forward to next year. If not, well it's not as if it would have been spent on anything much more worthwhile.


----------



## Graymalkin

Still going strong. Now $2.3 million.

I don't think it's going to slow down until 2 a.m. EDT, when most everybody in the USA will be asleep.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

Just wait until the last hours. Much like eBay, KS goes ape in the final ticks... especially if there are added stretch goals that are too good to pass up.


----------



## aadam101

And Nielsen ratings just became a little less relevant.....


----------



## gilmoregirls102

cmontyburns said:


> Thought this deserved its own thread, rather than being in a bump of the She's Pretty Hot thread.
> 
> Oh my, this is awesome. Kristen Bell and VM creator Rob Thomas are doing a Kickstarter campaign to help finance a VM theatrical move. If they hit their goal, Warner Brothers has agreed to put the movie into production and distribute it.
> 
> From ew.com:
> 
> I am so in. Here's the Kickstarter page:
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/559914737/the-veronica-mars-movie-project?ref=live
> 
> Let's make this happen, Veronica Mars fans!


Lol.

I should have figured this had its own thread. Oh well. I did post in the other thread too. You can never have too much VERONICA MARS!!!!


----------



## gilmoregirls102

MonsterJoe said:


> In for $10,000


I thought you were serious. I was jealous, lol.



Maui said:


> I'm in. This is my first Kickstarter!


Me too!!!

What a great day. I loved that video. I can't wait.

When is Kristen due? Internet says "late Spring". But they are filming June/July 2013...?

I just need her and Logan together and it's worth it.


----------



## Maui

gilmoregirls102 said:


> I thought you were serious. I was jealous, lol.
> 
> Me too!!!
> 
> What a great day. I loved that video. I can't wait.
> 
> When is Kristen due? Internet says "late Spring". But they are filming June/July 2013...?
> 
> I just need her and Logan together and it's worth it.


Boo. I never accepted Veronica and Logan. Of course I never accepted Buffy and Spike either.


----------



## cmontyburns

Heh... Kristen Bell on Twitter:

dear pope: Im sorry VM fans stole ur thunder on ur 1st day. I mean,Im not really that sorry,but i thought it would be polite 2 say so. xo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/312054864882565120


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Up to $2.4M


----------



## logic88

With all the big rewards gone, will they come up with any new ones?

Also, with them blowing by $2M so easily, maybe they should have set a higher bar?


----------



## Graymalkin

Up to $2.5 million. But it took them all night. Might be time for more incentives. 

And according to Rob Thomas's first update on the project, there will be more high-end incentives, and rewards for foreign investors:

Holy cow, what a day. As of 4 a.m. CT, we're just over $2.5M dollars. We couldn't be happier. We really couldn't. My wife says I'm insufferable, but she said that four days ago in anticipation of a day like today.

A couple important announcements. First, please know we are trying to make international donations a possibility. We are running into a couple thorny issues, but we want it to happen. It might take a week or two before we have an answer, but keep checking back. Know that we hear you, and we're trying our best.

We can't believe we've topped out on so many of our bigger reward packages. We're working on coming up with some new high end rewards. This might also take a few days, but more will appear.

Lastly, thousands of questions have come in through the Kickstarter site. We're making our way through them. They will all get answered, but it may take a few days. A lot of them are real stumpers.

Thank you so much,

Rob


----------



## cmontyburns

logic88 said:


> Also, with them blowing by $2M so easily, maybe they should have set a higher bar?


That'll get asked, I'm sure. But really, this achievement obliterates the prior best funding effort in the film category. I think the previous high mark was something like $800K, and of course it took the whole 30 days to do that. There just wasn't precedent for something like this.


----------



## lambertman

aadam101 said:


> And Nielsen ratings just became a little less relevant.....


Because we now have concrete proof of the existence of 41,791 fans?


----------



## danterner

lambertman said:


> Because we now have concrete proof of the existence of 41,791 fans?


Because this suggests the potential viability of a production model where funding comes not from corporate sponsors but rather from the fans themselves directly. I can envision a series of kickstarters, one per episode, for a new season four. Or one kickstarter per season. Kickstarter essentially becomes the Nielsens. As long as the fans remain literally invested in a show, the show continues. Kind of like Channel 101, but with fans voting with their wallets.

If you get something for free, you are probably not the customer; you are the product. The business of television is not designed to provide entertainment to viewers, but rather to provide viewers to advertisers. This suggests an alternate way of providing viewers with entertainment could work just as well for the viewers and the producers


----------



## MikeCC

danterner said:


> Because this suggests the potential viability of a production model where funding comes not from corporate sponsors but rather from the fans themselves directly. I can envision a series of kickstarters, one per episode, for a new season four. Kickstarter essentially becomes the Nielsen. As long as the fans remain literally invested in a show, the show continues. Kind of like channel 101, but with fans voting with their wallets.


Well, covering production costs is one thing, but making sure the episodes have a broadcast outlet is another.

Why would a network or DirecTV or whatever distribution channel allow _Veronica Mars_ one hour of its schedule to be used for a episode, unless those corporate sponsors buy advertising time?

I suppose _Veronica Mars_ producers could use their budget and buy the time themselves, similar to infomercials, but then they'd likely be relegated to odd shopping channels or the 3am to 4am block.

Still, it IS fun watching the totals add up.


----------



## danterner

MikeCC said:


> Well, covering production costs is one thing, but making sure the episodes have a broadcast outlet is another.
> 
> Why would a network or DirecTV or whatever distribution channel allow Veronica Mars one hour of its schedule to be used for a episode, unless those corporate sponsors buy advertising time?
> 
> I suppose Veronica Mars producers could use their budget and buy the time themselves, similar to infomercials, but then they'd likely be relegated to odd shopping channels or the 3am to 4am block.
> 
> Still, it IS fun watching the totals add up.


Who needs a broadcast outlet? The contributors get a link to download the video file.


----------



## aadam101

MikeCC said:


> Well, covering production costs is one thing, but making sure the episodes have a broadcast outlet is another.
> 
> Why would a network or DirecTV or whatever distribution channel allow _Veronica Mars_ one hour of its schedule to be used for a episode, unless those corporate sponsors buy advertising time?
> 
> I suppose _Veronica Mars_ producers could use their budget and buy the time themselves, similar to infomercials, but then they'd likely be relegated to odd shopping channels or the 3am to 4am block.
> 
> Still, it IS fun watching the totals add up.


Network? Who needs a network at all? Louis CK chose to skip the TV Network BS and dustribute the product himself. It was a huge success.

ABC gave up on All My Children and One Life To Live so they moved to the web. That success remains to be seen but it's getting a lot of buzz.

This VM thing is just the latest success in breaking free from traditional TV/Move financing models. It too them 10 or so hours to raise $2 million. I am guessing the majority of Holloywood producers have never secured financcing that quickly.


----------



## mwhip

Now the rumor is a re-watch of the series with live tweeting by cast members. Sweet. 

What else will KB do while the baby sleeps?


----------



## KungFuCow

2.5 mil.. seems to have really tapered off. Maybe it will pick back up when they announce some new packages. I might even bump mine up.


----------



## cmontyburns

danterner said:


> Who needs a broadcast outlet? The contributors get a link to download the video file.


But the contributors are only half the story, or less. We've funded the production of the the thing. It still needs to make money. Well, "needs to" in the sense that none of this matters if the people involved in making things like this don't see that they can profit from their time. It's awesome that tens of thousands of us made this happen, but most of us are now getting the thing now for no extra cost. The next challenge is for it to show some profit. If no non-contributors buy a ticket or the digital version, getting this to happen won't matter much in the grande scheme of things.


----------



## raebyddet

cmontyburns said:


> But the contributors are only half the story, or less. We've funded the production of the the thing. It still needs to make money. Well, "needs to" in the sense that none of this matters if the people involved in making things like this don't see that they can profit from their time. It's awesome that tens of thousands of us made this happen, but most of us are now getting the thing now for no extra cost. The next challenge is for it to show some profit. If no non-contributors buy a ticket or the digital version, getting this to happen won't matter much in the grande scheme of things.


I'm not going to contribute to the Kickstarter, but I will for sure pay to consume the movie at some point. So there will be a market beyond just the Kickstarter community.

Also this is going to drive digital downloads and dvd sales of the existing seasons, which everyone involved gets some kind of part of, so this makes the whole brand more valuable.


----------



## cmontyburns

raebyddet said:


> I'm not going to contribute to the Kickstarter, but I will for sure pay to consume the movie at some point. So there will be a market beyond just the Kickstarter community.
> 
> Also this is going to drive digital downloads and dvd sales of the existing seasons, which everyone involved gets some kind of part of, so this makes the whole brand more valuable.


Certainly we hope that's the outcome. But the proof of the pudding is in the eating and all that. Look at Serenity... you won't find a more passionate group of fans than the Firefly bunch. They were enough to get the movie made, and then it pretty much bombed. The best those fans can hope for now is the occasional appearance at ComicCon because studio interest is dead.

The good news for us in VM land is that it isn't going to take much for this effort to turn a profit (I wouldn't think). And I don't think anyone believes this is going to be a smash, even on a relative scale. So hopefully the whole property gets enough of a bump that it will mean good things.

Regardless of any of that, I'm awfully excited about this and really looking forward to seeing more VM!


----------



## KungFuCow

Looks like a lot of people from niche shows have taken an interest in this.. Zachery Levi sort of hinted they may do the same thing for a Chuck movie.. I could get behind that as well.


----------



## Graymalkin

Veronica Mars now up to $2.7 million. The initial rush has worn off, I guess.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

It's not surprising. The hardcore fans were all over it yesterday, and that was bound to taper off. From reading the comments, it sounds like most international pledges were of the lowest level because of the no-international shipping for the rewards. Rob Thomas said in an email today they are working on that, so I would guess that if they open the reward tiers up to international there would be another big spike (though nothing like yesterday). 

But $2.7M in 24 hours is damn impressive no matter what.


----------



## gweempose

cmontyburns said:


> Look at Serenity... you won't find a more passionate group of fans than the Firefly bunch. They were enough to get the movie made, and then it pretty much bombed.


The difference is that Serenity had a $40M budget. Even if something like Kickstarter existed back then, there is no way they could have raised that kind of capital. The fact that Joss managed to get that movie made is a miracle in itself. I also think, while perhaps not quite as passionate as the Browncoats, there are way more VM fans out there. The show ran for three seasons, as opposed to half a season.

As I mentioned earlier in the thread, the VM Kickstarter is going to have a huge impact on the entertainment industry. It is absolute proof that the fans are willing to backup their loyalty with their pocketbooks. Very exciting times!


----------



## gweempose

cmontyburns said:


> ... this achievement obliterates the prior best funding effort in the film category. I think the previous high mark was something like $800K, and of course it took the whole 30 days to do that. There just wasn't precedent for something like this.


It not only beat the prior record in the film category, it actually set a new record for the highest goal achieved, period. In fact it set quite a few records yesterday:

- Fastest Kickstarter project to hit $1M
- Fastest Kickstarter project to hit $2M
- Highest goal ever achieved
- Largest film project in Kickstarter history


----------



## Azlen

gweempose said:


> As I mentioned earlier in the thread, the VM Kickstarter is going to have a huge impact on the entertainment industry. It is absolute proof that the fans are willing to backup their loyalty with their pocketbooks. Very exciting times!


I think it will have an impact but I don't think it will be a huge impact.
The number of properties that have a dedicated following, where the principals are available and are willing to work cheaply, have a reasonable budget, couldn't get funding from traditional methods and could turn a profit even with the kickstarter money aren't really all that numerous.


----------



## eddyj

If I understand correctly, the $2 million (or whatever) will not be the whole budget, it almost seemed like "good faith" money to get the actual film company on board. From the OP:



> If they reach it, Warner Bros. Digital Distribution has agreed to put the movie into production and pick up the tab for marketing, promotion, and distribution.


----------



## cmontyburns

KungFuCow said:


> Looks like a lot of people from niche shows have taken an interest in this.. Zachery Levi sort of hinted they may do the same thing for a Chuck movie.. I could get behind that as well.


I bet this will inspire a lot of similar thoughts. I'd expect few of them to amount to anything, though. This is a great development but I think it took a perfect storm to get this result.


A cadre of loyal fans that has kept a torch burning for the show
A creator and star who have kept the torch burning for the show
Principal actors who are willing to participate, probably at reduced compensation, and who are available during the narrow window when such a project would need to come together
Enough time having passed that the torch still being lit meant there was a decent chance of getting results
A show concept that was clearly not yet played out when the show went off the air
A rightsholder willing to let the project go forward (Warner Brothers in the case of VM)
A studio willing to market and distribute the result (i.e. help fund it)
A bunch of internet people who may not care that much about the show, but wanted to be part of the buzzy internet thing of the day
First-mover advantage (doing something on this scale had not been tried before)

If any of those things weren't true in the case of VM, I don't think we'd be here now.

I would guess at least a couple of those wouldn't hold true for Chuck. For me, I don't know if I would back a Chuck movie -- and I really enjoyed the show most of the time. (Or I probably would, I guess, but not nearly at the level I did for VM.) Chuck got five seasons and was pretty well exhausted when it ended. And I thought the ending was great... I thought the conclusion on the beach was beautiful and hopeful, and I don't think I really need to see anything past that point. That could just be me.


----------



## gweempose

cmontyburns said:


> This is a great development but I think it took a perfect storm to get this result.
> 
> 
> A cadre of loyal fans that has kept a torch burning for the show
> A creator and star who have kept the torch burning for the show
> Principal actors who are willing to participate, probably at reduced compensation, and who are available during the narrow window when such a project would need to come together
> Enough time having passed that the torch still being lit meant there was a decent chance of getting results
> A show concept that was clearly not yet played out when the show went off the air
> A rightsholder willing to let the project go forward (Warner Brothers in the case of VM)
> A studio willing to market and distribute the result (i.e. help fund it)
> A bunch of internet people who may not care that much about the show, but wanted to be part of the buzzy internet thing of the day
> First-mover advantage (doing something on this scale had not been tried before)


Obviously, it takes a show with a huge cult following to pull off something of this magnitude, but I can see this project having a future impact in smaller ways. For example, there are a lot of shows that get cancelled and leave the audience hanging. I could see a Kickstarter being used to fund one final episode or a mini-series to wrap things up.

In terms of other shows that have a large enough mass following to warrant something like this, Buffy is the most obvious candidate. If SMG and the rest of the cast were on board for a Buffy movie, the money would come pouring in so fast, it would be insane! Arrested Development is another obvious one, but we are fortunate that the series is already being brought back. Some shows I would have liked to have seen continue include:

Firefly
Farscape
Andy Richter Controls the Universe
Stargate Universe
The Tick (live action version)
Tru Calling
Torchwood
Mr. Show with Bob and David
Better Off Ted


----------



## Vendikarr

eddyj said:


> If I understand correctly, the $2 million (or whatever) will not be the whole budget, it almost seemed like "good faith" money to get the actual film company on board. From the OP:


I understood that to mean that the kickstarter money is the shooting budget, while Warners picks up the back end stuff, which is probably matching what kickstarter earned.

And they said limited run, which probably means a two week run, in 100 theaters if we're lucky.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

cmontyburns said:


> I bet this will inspire a lot of similar thoughts. I'd expect few of them to amount to anything, though. This is a great development but I think it took a perfect storm to get this result.
> 
> 
> A cadre of loyal fans that has kept a torch burning for the show
> A creator and star who have kept the torch burning for the show
> Principal actors who are willing to participate, probably at reduced compensation, and who are available during the narrow window when such a project would need to come together
> Enough time having passed that the torch still being lit meant there was a decent chance of getting results
> A show concept that was clearly not yet played out when the show went off the air
> A rightsholder willing to let the project go forward (Warner Brothers in the case of VM)
> A studio willing to market and distribute the result (i.e. help fund it)
> A bunch of internet people who may not care that much about the show, but wanted to be part of the buzzy internet thing of the day
> First-mover advantage (doing something on this scale had not been tried before)
> 
> If any of those things weren't true in the case of VM, I don't think we'd be here now.
> 
> I would guess at least a couple of those wouldn't hold true for Chuck. For me, I don't know if I would back a Chuck movie -- and I really enjoyed the show most of the time. (Or I probably would, I guess, but not nearly at the level I did for VM.) Chuck got five seasons and was pretty well exhausted when it ended. And I thought the ending was great... I thought the conclusion on the beach was beautiful and hopeful, and I don't think I really need to see anything past that point. That could just be me.


Yeah, I was a big fan of Chuck, but I don't really feel like there is any major ground left to cover for those characters. We got to see Chuck & Sarah together, we got to see Casey happy, etc.

I like your list, and the only show that I can really see being able to check off most of those items is Firefly/Serenity.


A cadre of loyal fans that has kept a torch burning for the show = *Big check - still a big attraction at ComiCon and every other con*
A creator and star who have kept the torch burning for the show = *Big Check (see every Joss and Nathan interview pretty much ever)*
Principal actors who are willing to participate, probably at reduced compensation, and who are available during the narrow window when such a project would need to come together = *Big check - just about every one of the principal characters talks about their time on the show as their favorite job ever*
Enough time having passed that the torch still being lit meant there was a decent chance of getting results = *Check - Serenity came out 8 years ago*
A show concept that was clearly not yet played out when the show went off the air = *Big check = even with Serenity, there are still major storylines that went unexplored*
A rightsholder willing to let the project go forward (Warner Brothers in the case of VM) = *?? - Fox is notoriously stingy, but did license to Universal so that Serenity could be made*
A studio willing to market and distribute the result (i.e. help fund it) = *??*
A bunch of internet people who may not care that much about the show, but wanted to be part of the buzzy internet thing of the day = *??*
First-mover advantage (doing something on this scale had not been tried before) = *??*

The big problem with Firefly is that the budget would need to be much, much higher for a feature or even a mini-series. You're looking at $20-$25M probably.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

gweempose said:


> In terms of other shows that have a large enough mass following to warrant something like this, Buffy is the most obvious candidate. If SMG and the rest of the cast were on board for a Buffy movie, the money would come pouring in so fast, it would be insane!


Hmmm. Hadn't really considered Buffy. I wonder if the fact that it had 7 years and well more than 100 episodes would limit the demand?


----------



## gweempose

DreadPirateRob said:


> Hmmm. Hadn't really considered Buffy. I wonder if the fact that it had 7 years and well more than 100 episodes would limit the demand?


If they can raise $3M for a VM movie in one day, I would think they could raise $10M for a Buffy movie no problem. Other than something like Star Trek or perhaps Doctor Who, I'm hard pressed to come up with a TV franchise that has a larger or more dedicated following than Buffy.


----------



## KungFuCow

Id be on board with a Buffy movie too.. Im really surprised it hasnt happened but SMG and AH seem to be doing pretty well without the show. Cant say as much for everyone else except maybe Seth Green.


----------



## gweempose

KungFuCow said:


> Id be on board with a Buffy movie too.. Im really surprised it hasnt happened but SMG and AH seem to be doing pretty well without the show. Cant say as much for everyone else except maybe Seth Green.


Yeah, 11 seasons of Family Guy is certainly nothing to sneeze at. 

Joss is undoubtedly in a powerful position in Hollywood these days after Avengers. Heck, I'm sure he could get a Dr. Horrible movie greenlit at this point with a sizable budget.


----------



## Zevida

KungFuCow said:


> Id be on board with a Buffy movie too.. Im really surprised it hasnt happened but SMG and AH seem to be doing pretty well without the show. Cant say as much for everyone else except maybe Seth Green.


I wouldn't say SMG is all that successful, in Hollywood superstar terms. She starred in some horror movies. Was in a short-lived show that was canceled after one season. And does some voice work.

David Boreanaz and AH I would rate much more successful.


----------



## KungFuCow

gweempose said:


> Yeah, 11 seasons of Family Guy is certainly nothing to sneeze at.
> 
> Joss is undoubtedly in a powerful position in Hollywood these days after Avengers. Heck, I'm sure he could get a Dr. Horrible movie greenlit at this point with a sizable budget.


That and Robot Chicken... he just hasnt been doing much in front of the camera. Seems like he was in some movie I watched not too long ago, just dont remember which one. DB has Bones too so I doubt he'd be interested.


----------



## Azlen

Are SMG and Whedon wanting to do a Buffy movie or are they happy with where the story ended? I haven't heard any desire from anyone involved mention that there was more story to tell.
The only show mentioned that I could see getting some money from Kickstarter would be Firefly/Serenity but it would be hard to do a movie justice on a small budget. It would need at least 10 times the money that Veronica Mars is getting and it would still be an incredibly low budget movie for SciFi.


----------



## Azlen

KungFuCow said:


> DB has Bones too so I doubt he'd be interested.


If he did do it, I wonder how they would handle the whole never aging vampire thing.


----------



## Johnny Dancing

Who will play Veronica Mars? Kristen Bell is a bit long in the tooth to play a teen crime solver.


----------



## danterner

I have not been able to get the Veronica Mars theme song out of my head for the last 24 hours. Especially frustrating since I only know the lyrics to the first few bars.


----------



## KungFuCow

Azlen said:


> If he did do it, I wonder how they would handle the whole never aging vampire thing.


Maybe they'd CGI him in


----------



## Lori

Zevida said:


> I wouldn't say SMG is all that successful, in Hollywood superstar terms. She starred in some horror movies. Was in a short-lived show that was canceled after one season. And does some voice work.
> 
> David Boreanaz and AH I would rate much more successful.


I'd bet my favorite pair of boots that David and Sarah would NEVER do a reunion movie.

David won't even talk about Angel anymore, and Sarah seemed happy and proud of Buffy at the time, but she's over it.

As opposed to KB who never got over it. Maybe if VM had had seven seasons, she would have gotten her fill. Maybe if Buffy had been cancelled after three, SMG wouldn't have.


----------



## Lori

Johnny Dancing said:


> Who will play Veronica Mars? Kristen Bell is a bit long in the tooth to play a teen crime solver.


Not sure if you're serious, but the movie will be set in the present day, so Veronica will be in her late 20s.


----------



## cmontyburns

Lori said:


> I'd bet my favorite pair of boots that David and Sarah would NEVER do a reunion movie.
> 
> David won't even talk about Angel anymore, and Sarah seemed happy and proud of Buffy at the time, but she's over it.


Yeah. Mind you, I don't have a dog in that hunt, but I'd bet Buffy would fail at least conditions 2, 3, 5, and 7 on my list above.


----------



## aadam101

cmontyburns said:


> But the contributors are only half the story, or less. We've funded the production of the the thing. It still needs to make money. Well, "needs to" in the sense that none of this matters if the people involved in making things like this don't see that they can profit from their time. It's awesome that tens of thousands of us made this happen, but most of us are now getting the thing now for no extra cost. The next challenge is for it to show some profit. If no non-contributors buy a ticket or the digital version, getting this to happen won't matter much in the grande scheme of things.


But the cost to make the movie is essentially zero. If one person buys a movie ticket, it's profitable.


----------



## aadam101

Zevida said:


> I wouldn't say SMG is all that successful, in Hollywood superstar terms. She starred in some horror movies. Was in a short-lived show that was canceled after one season. And does some voice work.
> 
> David Boreanaz and AH I would rate much more successful.


SMG also has a daytime Emmy.


----------



## Azlen

aadam101 said:


> But the cost to make the movie is essentially zero. If one person buys a movie ticket, it's profitable.


But that would completely ignore marketing and distribution costs. The cost to make the movie is still probably the biggest expense with most movies but it's not the only thing that goes into the budget.


----------



## MikeCC

Azlen said:


> But that would completely ignore marketing and distribution costs. The cost to make the movie is still probably the biggest expense with most movies but it's not the only thing that goes into the budget.


In addition, the cost to make this movie is not being covered by this kickstarter fundraising--it's just a techique used to raise awareness and attract other investors.

These other investors would like a return on their risk, too. If they have no way of recouping their investment, they won't back the project, no matter how much we all like Veronica Mars.

Investors don't usually put up money because they're fanboys and fangirls: the investors want to make money. A few paltry thousand subscriptions to a link, or a hundred thousand tickets ain't gonna do it.


----------



## cmontyburns

Azlen said:


> But that would completely ignore marketing and distribution costs. The cost to make the movie is still probably the biggest expense with most movies but it's not the only thing that goes into the budget.


Indeed.



aadam101 said:


> But the cost to make the movie is essentially zero. If one person buys a movie ticket, it's profitable.


Think of it in terms of effort. Suppose you had an opportunity to drive somewhere for an hour, turn around, and drive back. In exchange, your gasoline costs would be covered, and you'd be paid a dime. Your drive is profitable. But would you do it?


----------



## cmontyburns

MikeCC said:


> In addition, the cost to make this movie is not being covered by this kickstarter fundraising--it's just a techique used to raise awareness and attract other investors.


That may turn out to be true, but I don't believe that is the premise going in. Rob T. planned to make this movie for two million dollars. The Kickstarter campaign was intended to cover that.


----------



## gweempose

Zevida said:


> I wouldn't say SMG is all that successful, in Hollywood superstar terms. She starred in some horror movies. Was in a short-lived show that was canceled after one season. And does some voice work.
> 
> David Boreanaz and AH I would rate much more successful.


I would agree that post Buffy/Angel, DB and AH have been infinitely more successful than SMG, as they are both currently starring in their 8th seasons of very popular shows.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Lori said:


> I'd bet my favorite pair of boots that David and Sarah would NEVER do a reunion movie.
> 
> David won't even talk about Angel anymore, and Sarah seemed happy and proud of Buffy at the time, but she's over it.
> 
> As opposed to KB who never got over it. Maybe if VM had had seven seasons, she would have gotten her fill. Maybe if Buffy had been cancelled after three, SMG wouldn't have.


SMG has seemingly remembered how good Buffy was for her - her appearance at the 2008 PaleyFest reunion was the first time she seemed to enjoy being associated with that role. I think she'd be on board. 
But Boreanaz doesn't seem to want to go back there. He's never bad-mouthed the show, but since he's been on Bones he seems to want to focus on that only. I'm not sure if that's loyalty to his current show/bosses, or what. And I'm not sure Joss would be into it. I kinda feel like Joss said all that he wanted to say w/Buffy, unlike w/Firefly, for instance.

VM is a passion project for Rob Thomas and Kristen Bell - like Lori said, KB in particular has never gotten over the show being cancelled. Firefly would be a passion project for Joss and Nathan and Jewel and everyone else. But I don't get the sense that Buffy would be a passion project for Joss and SMG.


----------



## TAsunder

Please, please, please, no more Firefly anything. Serenity was terrible because it focused on the single greatest flaw of Firefly -- the main storyline.


----------



## cherry ghost

Zevida said:


> I wouldn't say SMG is all that successful, in Hollywood superstar terms. She starred in some horror movies. Was in a short-lived show that was canceled after one season. And does some voice work.
> 
> David Boreanaz and AH I would rate much more successful.


She's not exactly hurting for money. I'm sure Maybelline paid her very well over the years.


----------



## Johnny Dancing

Lori said:


> Not sure if you're serious, but the movie will be set in the present day, so Veronica will be in her late 20s.


Not sure what the hook will be then. Short blonde 20 something detective? What was cool about the show was she was a HS/College sleuth. I assume this will be a made for TV movie, so what the heck, it's worth a shot.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Johnny Dancing said:


> Who will play Veronica Mars? Kristen Bell is a bit long in the tooth to play a teen crime solver.





Johnny Dancing said:


> Not sure what the hook will be then. Short blonde 20 something detective? What was cool about the show was she was a HS/College sleuth. I assume this will be a made for TV movie, so what the heck, it's worth a shot.


Take this with a grain of salt since I don't think there's a real script yet, but here's what the Kickstarter page has to say about where we are in VM's life:



> Life has taken Veronica away from Neptune. In the years since spoiling Keith's chances to be reelected sheriff, Veronica hasn't taken a case. But something big is about to bring her back home and back to her calling. My goal is to include as many of your favorite characters as possible. *It is, after all, time for Veronicas 10-year high school reunion*. Keep in mind that the more money we raise, the cooler movie we can make. A two million dollar fundraising total probably means cross words are exchanged at the class reunion. Three million? We can afford a full-on brawl. Ten million? Who knows... For some reason the Neptune High class reunion takes place on a nuclear submarine! A Hobbit shows up! Theres a Bollywood end-credit dance number! Ive always wanted to direct Bill Murray. Well figure out something cool.


----------



## LoadStar

Johnny Dancing said:


> Not sure what the hook will be then. Short blonde 20 something detective? What was cool about the show was she was a HS/College sleuth. I assume this will be a made for TV movie, so what the heck, it's worth a shot.


It's not entirely clear, but it seems they're shooting for a real motion picture. To me, it seems like it'd work better as a direct to home video release, and in fact, many of the backers will actually get it on home video at the same time as the wide release of the movie.

In any case, as with "Buffy," the high school is just a window into the real storyline of the series. The real "hook" of the show was Neptune itself and the very noir-ish storylines that occurred there. In fact, that's probably where season three of the show fell apart a little bit, in that it seemed to move more insular to Hearst College and lost some of the focus on the goings on in Neptune itself. (Well, that, and the lack of a singular overarching mystery arc.)


----------



## Wil

Graymalkin said:


> Veronica Mars now up to $2.7 million. The initial rush has worn off, I guess.


Someone predicted it was going to top out at $2.3 million, when it was already at $2.2.

It was not topping off then, it's not topping off now.

On the other thread I pointed out that what had been called "stalling" overnight, at $2.5, was slowing to a pace unimaginable at the starting gate. That slowed pace (sustained, which it will not) would generate $10 million over the 30 days left. Nothing has stalled.

$2.8+ right now, BTW, I'm still looking for near $4, and considerably higher if they add new incentives.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

I bet they reach $3 million by the end of today!


----------



## LoadStar

gilmoregirls102 said:


> I bet they reach $3 million by the end of today!


Based on the pace I'm seeing, I doubt it. It'll hit $3m for sure, but not by the end of today. Sometime tomorrow, though.

I would say reaching $4m is a safe bet, especially if they open it up to international sponsors and/or add some attractive stretch goal rewards. I'm not expecting much more than that though.


----------



## aadam101

Azlen said:


> But that would completely ignore marketing and distribution costs. The cost to make the movie is still probably the biggest expense with most movies but it's not the only thing that goes into the budget.


Warner Brothers has already agreed to foot the bill for this. I am sure they would LOVE to be able to make movies and only have to pay for marketing and distribution. These are not poor companies. They are already among the most profitable companies that exist. They just found a way to become even more profitable. Luckily, this will benefit fans.


----------



## aadam101

cmontyburns said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Think of it in terms of effort. Suppose you had an opportunity to drive somewhere for an hour, turn around, and drive back. In exchange, your gasoline costs would be covered, and you'd be paid a dime. Your drive is profitable. But would you do it?


That's a bad anology. The budget includes salaries. Everyone involved is making a buck. They are not working for free.


----------



## aadam101

Johnny Dancing said:


> What was cool about the show was she was a HS/College sleuth.


The coolest thing about the show was the writing. Even "bad" episodes were well written. Paris Hilton guest starred in one of them....


----------



## Wil

gilmoregirls102 said:


> I bet they reach $3 million by the end of today!


If you mean today as in second day of project, IMO that's nearly certain.


----------



## LoadStar

aadam101 said:


> That's a bad anology. The budget includes salaries. Everyone involved is making a buck. They are not working for free.


My guess is that this will be similar to "Doctor Horrible," in which everyone will make at or as close to scale as permitted by the union, but the contracts will be back-loaded to distribute some of profits (if any) back to the actors, crew, etc. That's the only way I can imagine a motion picture like this can be made for this little.

Scale is about as close to free as possible.


----------



## Neenahboy

Update 3 from Rob Thomas:



> You asked for it, you've got it!
> 
> A New York City premiere and after party!
> 
> An Austin, Tx Southern Fried Rob Thomas Friends and Family Jubilee and Premiere.
> 
> And more spots for extras in a the movie. Now more even more value when you and a friend do it together!


----------



## cmontyburns

aadam101 said:


> That's a bad anology. The budget includes salaries. Everyone involved is making a buck. They are not working for free.


But they are almost certainly working for well under what they could be on a "regular" project -- at least, most certainly, KB, Rob Thomas, and Enrico Colantoni are. And if they bring Amanda Seyfried back, she definitely will be. 

And anyway, the point isn't about the actors or the crew. It's about Warner Bros. They own Veronica Mars. They're the ones that need to make money on it, and enough money to make this sort of project worth their bother.


----------



## Azlen

aadam101 said:


> Warner Brothers has already agreed to foot the bill for this. I am sure they would LOVE to be able to make movies and only have to pay for marketing and distribution. These are not poor companies. They are already among the most profitable companies that exist. They just found a way to become even more profitable. Luckily, this will benefit fans.


That still doesn't mean that one movie ticket sold is profit which was what you originally said. They won't have to pay as much in development, but there will still be a cost that needs to be recouped.


----------



## cmontyburns

Neenahboy said:


> Update 3 from Rob Thomas:


Heh, people are already buying up the NY Premiere one... including one person who switched off the LA Premiere to the NY Premiere.


----------



## LoadStar

Ok, things are picking up again now that they added a few more rewards. Yeah, $3m by the end of today looks more possible.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Up to $2.9M


----------



## Zevida

The Austin premiere ticket is very tempting...


----------



## logic88

Graymalkin said:


> All of the available Veronica Mars packages that include tickets to the premiere are gone already. Wow. Rob might be kicking himself that he priced those too low.


Why doesn't KS implement a bidding process for packages? That way, the ones that are highly prized can raise more bucks?


----------



## Graymalkin

New York premiere is already oversubscribed. That's $100K right there in less than an hour.


----------



## cmontyburns

Zevida said:


> The Austin premiere ticket is very tempting...


I'm eyeballing that, too.


----------



## Wil

DreadPirateRob said:


> Up to $2.9M


And a little over half an hour later ... $3 mil.


----------



## cmontyburns

Three million!


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Just hit $3M at 4:18 PDT.

ETA: Weird - I've been hitting refresh pretty regularly over the past 5 minutes, and it didn't click over to $3M until 5 minutes after it did for you guys.


----------



## cmontyburns

Rob T. just tweeted that the Today show filmed him as the campaign rolled over $3M. May have to record Today in the morning.


----------



## LoadStar

According to Wikipedia, if funding closed today, that would make it the 6th most funded project in Kickstarter history. 

If it topped out at $4m as has been suggested, it would be the #3 project. It would have to make more than $8.5m to become #2, and more than $10.2m to become #1.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

LoadStar said:


> According to Wikipedia, if funding closed today, that would make it the 6th most funded project in Kickstarter history.
> 
> If it topped out at $4m as has been suggested, it would be the #3 project. It would have to make more than $8.5m to become #2, and more than $10.2m to become #1.


And we're still only 36 hours in to the campaign.


----------



## Wil

DreadPirateRob said:


> Just hit $3M at 4:18 PDT.
> 
> ETA: Weird - I've been hitting refresh pretty regularly over the past 5 minutes, and it didn't click over to $3M until 5 minutes after it did for you guys.


TCF is not exactly atomic clock standard. Nice people, don't get me wrong.


----------



## SoBelle0

Arrested Development wishes they'd thought of this. . Think of the prizes they could have offered!


----------



## DreadPirateRob

cmontyburns said:


> Rob T. just tweeted that the Today show filmed him as the campaign rolled over $3M. May have to record Today in the morning.


Someone else just tweeted at him (which was RTd with a "Thank Gawd!" by KB): "$3M baby... yes! Logan's safe!"


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Wil said:


> TCF is not exactly atomic clock standard. Nice people, don't get me wrong.


You're right - I hadn't noticed that my post was timed at 4:12, when I had noted it was 4:18...


----------



## LoadStar

SoBelle0 said:


> Arrested Development wishes they'd thought of this. . Think of the prizes they could have offered!


You're not the only one to have thought of that:


> Way back in 2006, when Arrested Development was canceled for the second time, we thought Kickstarter could save it. At the time Kickstarter didn't exist  we were trying to get it off the ground, and it would be three years before we would  but as fans of the show we thought Kickstarter could help. So what if a TV network wanted to kill the show? Fans could band together and fund it themselves.
> 
> So we tried to make it happen. Perry got an introduction to David Cross (Tobias Fünke on the show) through a friend and told him about Kickstarter: the fans fund the show directly and Arrested Development keeps going. David liked the idea (enough that through this he became Kickstarters first investor), but he told Perry that Arrested Development couldnt happen that way. There were too many hurdles and the entertainment industry was just too complex for it to work.
> 
> At the time David was right. But seven years later things are changing. Arrested Development is back thanks to Netflix. And yesterday saw the relaunch of Veronica Mars in stunning fashion.


http://www.kickstarter.com/blog/a-big-day-for-fans


----------



## Zevida

cmontyburns said:


> I'm eyeballing that, too.


I decided against it. I like the show, but I don't $750 like it.


----------



## Lori

Johnny Dancing said:


> Not sure what the hook will be then. Short blonde 20 something detective? What was cool about the show was she was a HS/College sleuth. I assume this will be a made for TV movie, so what the heck, it's worth a shot.





> Our goal is to release the movie in early 2014. We intend to release the film theatrically in as many cities and theaters as possible. Well also try to prioritize cities where our Kickstarter support is coming from. And all Kickstarter backers above $35 will get their digital copies within a few days of the films theatrical release.


I read elsewhere that the plan is a limited theatrical release, followed by release to VOD outlets. I don't think that anyone is considering a "made for TV" scenario.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

Wil said:


> And a little over half an hour later ... $3 mil.


Yay!!

I knew it!!!


----------



## cmontyburns

So this is nice. I sent in a suggestion via the campaign page, and Rob Thomas just replied to me personally. Very cool.


----------



## Robin

What was your suggestion?


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Joss responds to the VM Kickstarter success:



Joss Whedon said:


> That's what everybody wants to know about. Uh, yeah. My fourth feeling when I read about [the Veronica Mars Kickstarter campaign] was a kind of dread. Because I realized the only thing that would be on everybody's mind right now. I've said repeatedly that I would love to make another movie with these guys, and that remains the case. It also remains the case that I'm booked up by Marvel for the next three years, and that I haven't even been able to get Dr. Horrible 2 off the ground because of that. So I don't even entertain the notion of entertaining the notion of doing this, and won't. Couple years from now, when Nathan [Fillion]'s no longer [on] Castle and I'm no longer the Tom Hagen of the Marvel Universe and making a giant movie, we might look and see where the market is then. But right now, it's a complete non-Kickstarter for me.


He also talks about how excited he was and what a big fan of the show he was (you may recall that he actually had a cameo a convenience store clerk in, I think, S2), but that's the money quote re Kickstarter/Firefly.


----------



## cmontyburns

Robin said:


> What was your suggestion?


To cast me as Veronica's love interest, of course!

But really, I just made a comment, not a suggestion. I encouraged them to do as Rob suggested in his proposal and work to expand digital distribution beyond UltraViolet. Who knows where UV will be in a year, but it will probably still suck compared to the other established platforms, with far less reach. I'd bet that digital sales will be essential to this project being a success, and I doubt they'll get them through UV. And as a fan of the show (and good platforms) I want the movie to be successful.

Rob's reply was short but affirmed they are working on it, with a number of tricky issues they need to resolve to get there.


----------



## cmontyburns

Zevida said:


> I decided against it. I like the show, but I don't $750 like it.


I was actually leaning towards it, but I just noticed they're all gone. Oh well.


----------



## scooterboy

DreadPirateRob said:


> He also talks about how excited he was and what a big fan of the show he was (you may recall that he actually had a cameo a convenience store clerk in, I think, S2), but that's the money quote re Kickstarter/Firefly.


I thought that was Kevin Smith.


----------



## LoadStar

scooterboy said:


> I thought that was Kevin Smith.


Correct. Joss' cameo was as a really obnoxious rental car agency manager.


----------



## cmontyburns

Alan's Sepinwall's got a terrific interview with Rob Thomas, in which Rob covers a lot of the stuff we've been discussing in this thread today. Really thoughtful comments from him.

(And it's obvious how much work he's put into getting things to this point. The guy is nothing if not dedicated to this project.)


----------



## Peter000

Just saw the video at their Kickstarter page. Just all sorts of awesome.  :up:


----------



## DreadPirateRob

scooterboy said:


> I thought that was Kevin Smith.





LoadStar said:


> Correct. Joss' cameo was as a really obnoxious rental car agency manager.


Doh. That's what I get for going by memory and not googling it to double-check.


----------



## Graymalkin

According to that Sepinwall interview, a huge amount of work was involved, by Rob Thomas and Warner Brothers, to come up with the right reward packages for the Kickstarter program. That leads me to believe that the lack of rewards for foreign contributors was not an oversight but a deliberate decision based on Warner's desire to hold onto foreign distribution rights or avoid legal problems related to same.


----------



## Vendikarr

Given that everyone who contributed gets a copy of the movie, I wouldn't expect a movie hit. It will make a profit I am betting, but not a big one.


----------



## LoadStar

Vendikarr said:


> Given that everyone who contributed gets a copy of the movie, I wouldn't expect a movie hit. It will make a profit I am betting, but not a big one.


Not everyone, but most. You have to hit the $35 level before you get a digital copy, or $50 before you get a physical copy.


----------



## Lori

Vendikarr said:


> Given that everyone who contributed gets a copy of the movie, I wouldn't expect a movie hit. It will make a profit I am betting, but not a big one.





LoadStar said:


> Not everyone, but most. You have to hit the $35 level before you get a digital copy, or $50 before you get a physical copy.


I'm getting a digital copy, and a physical copy, and I'm really looking forward to throwing a viewing party for those same folks that I watched the show with.

However, I'll still see it in the theater.


----------



## Peter000

I would expect most people who pledge any type of money would go see it in a theater. Those are the super-fans who feel ownership of the project, and want to see it on the big screen.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

Lori said:


> I'm getting a digital copy, and a physical copy, and I'm really looking forward to throwing a viewing party for those same folks that I watched the show with.
> 
> However, I'll still see it in the theater.





Peter000 said:


> I would expect most people who pledge any type of money would go see it in a theater. Those are the super-fans who feel ownership of the project, and want to see it on the big screen.


Yes, to both of these!!!

I will be going to the theater for sure!!


----------



## Graymalkin

I will not be going to the theater because I won't be able to understand the dialogue. I coughed up for a Blu-ray/DVD disk that will (hopefully) have closed-captions.


----------



## aadam101

LoadStar said:


> Not everyone, but most. You have to hit the $35 level before you get a digital copy, or $50 before you get a physical copy.


I didn't realize that copies of the movie were up for grabs. Did Rob Thomas just figure out a way to charge $50 for a DVD? BRILLIANT!:up:


----------



## Lori

aadam101 said:


> I didn't realize that copies of the movie were up for grabs. Did Rob Thomas just figure out a way to charge $50 for a DVD? BRILLIANT!:up:


Well, it's $50 for a digital copy of the film, delivered within a few days of the theatrical release, a T-Shirt limited to only the folks in the kickstarter, a copy of the DVD when available, and a pdf of the shooting script, delivered on the day of the theatrical release.

The swag is actually pretty good, I think.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

aadam101 said:


> I didn't realize that copies of the movie were up for grabs. Did Rob Thomas just figure out a way to charge $50 for a DVD? BRILLIANT!:up:





Lori said:


> Well, it's $50 for a digital copy of the film, delivered within a few days of the theatrical release, a T-Shirt limited to only the folks in the kickstarter, a copy of the DVD when available, and a pdf of the shooting script, delivered on the day of the theatrical release.
> 
> The swag is actually pretty good, I think.


For $35 - you get a script copy, a t-shirt, and a digital download of the movie.

For $50 - you get a script copy, a t-shirt, a digital download, and a DVD.

Neither of those prices seem out of whack to me.


----------



## Neenahboy

Update 4: Canadian fans can now receive rewards.



> We said we were trying to make it happen, and now it has. Canadian fans can now pledge to the Veronica Mars movie project.
> 
> Our two options on the rewards column are "ships within U.S. only" and "ships worldwide." Neither of those options is currently accurate for us, so ignore the "U.S. only" tag and sign up, Canadians.
> 
> Please note, we are trying very hard to include additional territories. There are hoops to jump through. (It's not a shipping cost issue.) Please keep checking back, non-U.S., non-Canadian fans. Give us a few days. Know that we're trying to make it happen.


----------



## aadam101

DreadPirateRob said:


> For $35 - you get a script copy, a t-shirt, and a digital download of the movie.
> 
> For $50 - you get a script copy, a t-shirt, a digital download, and a DVD.
> 
> Neither of those prices seem out of whack to me.


Oh ok. Didn't realize the other stuff was included. Actually seems like a pretty good deal.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

Just about at $3.5MM


----------



## cmontyburns

And so the backlash is now underway. EW.com has a good summary of the arrows being shot at Rob Thomas & Co. in the wake of the successful Kickstarter campaign.

Most of it seems to boil down to:

1. Kristen & Rob are rich. They should just pay for it themselves.
2. Fans are getting screwed by a huge corporation into funding stuff the corporation should pay for itself.

EW argues both points away pretty well.

Personally, the more I read about the effort Rob T. has put into this project, the more I respect the guy. I believe him when he says he has tried for years to get the money in some other way to get this movie off the ground. Nobody with money wanted to make it. It's that simple. Any criticism seems way off-base. And this might be the least cynical such campaign I could imagine being launched. Thomas and his team have obviously put a ton of thought into the most respectful way to the fans to do this, and it shows.


----------



## aadam101

I suppose there will be lots of copy cats in the coming months.


----------



## Peter000

cmontyburns said:


> And so the backlash is now underway. EW.com has a good summary of the arrows being shot at Rob Thomas & Co. in the wake of the successful Kickstarter campaign.
> 
> Most of it seems to boil down to:
> 
> 1. Kristen & Rob are rich. They should just pay for it themselves.
> 2. Fans are getting screwed by a huge corporation into funding stuff the corporation should pay for itself.
> 
> EW argues both points away pretty well.
> 
> Personally, the more I read about the effort Rob T. has put into this project, the more I respect the guy. I believe him when he says he has tried for years to get the money in some other way to get this movie off the ground. Nobody with money wanted to make it. It's that simple. Any criticism seems way off-base. And this might be the least cynical such campaign I could imagine being launched. Thomas and his team have obviously put a ton of thought into the most respectful way to the fans to do this, and it shows.


As long as they follow through with a decent movie, I got no beef with the way they raised the money. The people that want the movie are paying for it's production. It's a classic "put your money where your mouth is" situation, and people did.

It's pretty much the first rule of film making is that you never put your own money at risk for a project. 90% of the time it's money flushed down the toilet.


----------



## marksman

While I have no interest in seeing this I am interested in it being done and done in conjunction with a major studio.

Seeing as how I find 90% of movies made today barely watchable for adults who don't just want to see action, a paradigm of fan support driving real movie production could be very interesting

I know other filmmakers have used kick starter but this is the biggest known and since Warner brothers is involved I am very interested.


----------



## marksman

By the way I am in for party down kick starter or when Shawn Ryan wants to do a terriers movie


----------



## Robin

cmontyburns said:


> And so the backlash is now underway. EW.com has a good summary of the arrows being shot at Rob Thomas & Co. in the wake of the successful Kickstarter campaign.
> 
> Most of it seems to boil down to:
> 
> 1. Kristen & Rob are rich. They should just pay for it themselves.
> 2. Fans are getting screwed by a huge corporation into funding stuff the corporation should pay for itself.
> 
> EW argues both points away pretty well.
> 
> Personally, the more I read about the effort Rob T. has put into this project, the more I respect the guy. I believe him when he says he has tried for years to get the money in some other way to get this movie off the ground. Nobody with money wanted to make it. It's that simple. Any criticism seems way off-base. And this might be the least cynical such campaign I could imagine being launched. Thomas and his team have obviously put a ton of thought into the most respectful way to the fans to do this, and it shows.


I'm getting an error page.


----------



## cmontyburns

Robin said:


> I'm getting an error page.


Huh; EW has pulled the post. (Or it never made it to their site to begin with.)

Fortunately it's still available in their RSS feed. I'll paste it here.

I'm putting it in spoiler tags due to length; there are no spoilers in the piece.



Spoiler



Veronica Mars' successful Kickstarter campaign-which, at this point, has raised over $3.4 million-has opened a can of worms in Hollywood, and given the brimming excitement of possibility that's been unleashed, it's unlikely that its lid will get snapped back on anytime soon.

But as joyous as the outpouring of fan support has been, not everyone is happy with the Veronica Mars movie. Many in the media have taken shots at Rob Thomas and Kristen Bell's effort to get their film greenlit. "They're asking you to pay for what will ultimately be a studio movie," wrote The Atlantic's Richard Lawson. Vulture's Josh Wolk wasn't as critical as Lawson, but he doesn't see the fundraising success as a watershed moment in Hollywood. "Before proclaiming a new dawn in which studios and music labels atrophy as decisions are completely commandeered by artists and audiences, it's important to point out that Veronica Mars is a very specific case," he wrote. TV editor Luke Pebler raises the most cogent dissenting argument at Suzanne-Scott.com. He says, "This campaign has stepped boldly over a line that established content creators have been edging towards on Kickstarter for some time," and cites what he sees as a distressing manipulation of fans.

While some of the blogosphere's grievances have merit, much of the frustration being tweeted furiously every hour seems misdirected. Here are five criticisms that keep arising in the backlash, and why you probably shouldn't worry too much about them. At least not yet:

*Now every show will get a Kickstarter campaign.*
No, they will not. Zachary Levi may be pushing a crowd-sourced Chuck movie (he told EW he has "great ideas" for one), and Bryan Fuller may be riling up fans with talk of a Pushing Daisies film, but these instances are the exceptions rather than the rule, and remember, they're purely speculative right now. "I'm not sure if most of our dead shows could be turned into a $2 million indie &#8230; not sure about the budget, and not sure anyone would care," one agent who reps TV writers tells EW.

In order to pull off a comeback feat of Veronica Mars proportions, a show needs a rabid cult audience, not just a ton of casual fans (Think: would anyone donate to a Cold Case Kickstarter?). On top of that, the cast and crew involved need to be available for work. On that front, Joss Whedon shot down any hopes of an imminent Firefly reboot in an interview with Buzzfeed this morning. "I don't even entertain the notion of entertaining the notion of doing this, and won't," he said. "Couple years from now, when Nathan [Fillion]'s no longer [on] Castle and I'm no longer the Tom Hagen of the Marvel Universe and making a giant movie, we might look and see where the market is then. But right now, it's a complete non-Kickstarter for me."

*Kristen Bell is rich! She could have paid for this herself!*
Very few movies that have ever been made were self-funded. In fact, crowd-sourcing is the reality of the movie-making business-it's just typically happening at the venture capitalist and foreign pre-sale level instead of with Bob and Carol down the street. But do you think Fox paid for Avatar out of the company's own pocket? Of course not! Smaller production studios paid for the majority of the production. In Edward Jay Epstein's fascinating 2006 article, How to Finance a Hollywood Blockbuster, he explains how Paramount winnowed down Tomb Raider's $94 million budget to just $7 million in U.S. costs thanks to deals with German tax shelters.

Obviously, those companies are purchasing a revenue stake in the film in a way that Veronica Mars fans are not (though, they are purchasing tangible goods with their money), but both groups are fundamentally making an investment in hopes of a successful final product.

On another, much more to-the-point note, Levi explained to EW that $2 million isn't a drop in the bucket for the vast majority of working actors in Hollywood. "Kristen's done well in her career, but she doesn't have $2 million just lying around to go make the movie!" he says. "That's preposterous."

*Aren't there better ways to spend your money?*
Sure, now put down your Starbucks cup.

*Giving to Veronica Mars is giving straight to WB.*
Sort of, but not really. It's going into a movie that will be released by Warner Bros. How independent is the production of the Veronica Mars movie from Warner Bros.' distribution efforts?

The Kickstarter page makes it clear that Warner Bros. is only handling distribution and marketing costs, but Rob Thomas has suggested to EW that, in a special circumstance, the studio could chip in. Today he told HitFix, "There is a chance where, if we needed something, and there wasn't enough money in the budget, like one more actor deal, they've talked like they're a partner, and (said) 'We'll make sure we'll make a terrific movie.'" The fear here is that such blurriness and shared resources could affect the pledged Kickstarter funds and end up flowing from Thomas and co. into WB's pockets. But Thomas has assured EW that every cent raised on the site will go into the production of the film and gift fulfillment of the site alone.

Still, there is still a question of whether WB will simply pour another $10 million into the movie when it comes time to produce. If that's the case, should anyone keep purchasing the rewards at Kickstarter? (Another pertinent question: are the cast and crew working for a flat rate?) When reached, Warner Bros. Digital Distribution did not make anyone available for comment.

*But think about the independent artists!*
Many assume that the success of Veronica Mars' Kickstarter will lead to a wave of Hollywood projects which will overshadow the smaller indie fare on the site. The indie artists reached by EW didn't necessarily feel the same way. Kacey Kirby, a producer based out of Washington, D.C. who recently raised $33,000 for his documentary film Dog Days, is a newcomer to the Kickstarter community and said he was happy to see Veronica Mars' success. "I don't personally have an issue with it at all," he says. "If people are happy with a product, then they're entitled to put their money wherever they want to." He adds, "If there's something that I wouldn't personally support, then I just wouldn't put my money in there."

As Kirby learned, Kickstarter campaigns typically begin earning funds from those people directly closest to you anyway. He says that friends and family were the first people to donate to Dog Days, and most of the rest of his donators discovered the film thanks to local marketing and features in D.C.-area blogs. There's no apparent reason that the presence of higher profile films should harm such grassroots efforts.


----------



## aadam101

I don't really understand why this is a controversey at all. People are free to spend their money how they want. I gave a few dollars after they reached $2 million (when I first heard about it). I'm getting exactly what I want for the money I spent. A VM movie is finally being made. It was money well spent.


----------



## KungFuCow

Id go see the movie anyway. Im trying to procure the DVDs now so I can get my wife up to speed. So instead of a night out at an expensive movie house, I get a private screening at home with my wife, a tshirt and a copy of the script.. all for less than I could have went to the movies for. Win/Win


----------



## Peter000

aadam101 said:


> I don't really understand why this is a controversey at all. People are free to spend their money how they want. I gave a few dollars after they reached $2 million (when I first heard about it). I'm getting exactly what I want for the money I spent. A VM movie is finally being made. It was money well spent.


It's pretty much Industry people criticizing. They're just afraid of change, and of the example this sets. And that it will go further and cut out the studio completely.


----------



## cmontyburns

Peter000 said:


> It's pretty much Industry people criticizing. They're just afraid of change, and of the example this sets. And that it will go further and cut out the studio completely.


Seems to be basically zero chance that will happen, at least for features that have a theatrical goal. Someone has to distribute them.


----------



## aadam101

cmontyburns said:


> Seems to be basically zero chance that will happen, at least for features that have a theatrical goal. Someone has to distribute them.


There will come a point where there is no good reason to have a theatrical goal. You are thinking about this in terms of current day industry. VM just did something that has never quite been done before and copycats won't be far behind. There have always been loyal fans for TV shows and that won't change. The fans suddenly have a lot of control over the entertainment industry,


----------



## MikeCC

Until we reach the point where people don't like to see a movie on a ginormous screen, the download option will continue to be but a distant _second _choice.

It's not just the movie going fans that love the big screen: it's the actors and directors, too.

Aside from dazzling cinematography on a screen measured in dozens of feet and not mere inches, I suspect it feeds the narcissistic ego of many an actor to know their face is up on a screen, looming so large that their eyeballs are the size of a compact car.


----------



## cmontyburns

Your first point is dead on. Your second one is kind of stretch, if you're suggesting that's a reason why we still have movie theaters.


----------



## Peter000

MikeCC said:


> Until we reach the point where people don't like to see a movie on a ginormous screen, the download option will continue to be but a distant _second _choice.
> 
> It's not just the movie going fans that love the big screen: it's the actors and directors, too.
> 
> Aside from dazzling cinematography on a screen measured in dozens of feet and not mere inches, I suspect it feeds the narcissistic ego of many an actor to know their face is up on a screen, looming so large that their eyeballs are the size of a compact car.


First, you should read some of the movie-going threads in here. Lots of people HATE going out to the movies, when they have a ginormous screen right in their living room with glorious sound. And there's nobody talking behind them.

And it's not up to the actors and directors... it's up to the bottom line. If the model makes a profit, it'll stick around. If it doesn't, it'll die out.


----------



## MikeCC

I am one of those who dislike going to the movie theater, mostly because I am astounded at how rude and inconsiderate some people are.

Still, even though I have a giant 70 inch screen and a high end audio system capable of much better sound than most theaters, I have no doubt that many people still like movies on the big screen.

As you say, its up to the bottom line. But fueling that bottom line is still the social aspect of going to the movies, plus the sheer novelty of seeing the image on such a big screen.

The TV at home may be much much bigger than our parents' old set, but the home TV is still not measured in _feet_. If I could get rude people to stop sitting anywhere near me, I'd go to the movie theater far more often.


----------



## Peter000

I used to go to every movie out there. But now I'm extremely picky, just because of the ticket price. And I can talk back to the screen at home. 

Not to turn this into a Theater vs. Home thread. I just think that's the trend lately (though I don't have numbers to back that up).


----------



## MikeCC

Peter000 said:


> I used to go to every movie out there. But now I'm extremely picky, just because of the ticket price. And I can talk back to the screen at home.
> 
> Not to turn this into a Theater vs. Home thread. I just think that's the trend lately (though I don't have numbers to back that up).


I share most of your feelings, I really do. However, I don't want my frugal nature and my dislike of the rude and inconsiderate in the theater to cause me to project those biases to the general population.

I believe I've read how ticket sales are not shrinking, at least by any great degree. I suppose there are people who want to be among the first to see a new release, and as long as that new release will be on a big screen, then that's where they'll be.

I figure on line distribution may end up completely supplanting the BluRay/DVD market.


----------



## john4200

MikeCC said:


> ...and as long as that new release will be on a big screen, then that's where they'll be.


First-release is probably the biggest reason why movie theaters are still relevant. If movies came out simultaneously on streaming, blu-ray, DVD, and in theaters, I'll bet the revenue of the theaters would be way down.

With new funding and marketing strategies made possible by Kickstarter, there is no fundamental reason why movies would have to be released to theaters first.


----------



## scooterboy

Peter000 said:


> First, you should read some of the movie-going threads in here. Lots of people HATE going out to the movies, when they have a ginormous screen right in their living room with glorious sound. And there's nobody talking behind them.


Amen, brother. Preach on!



MikeCC said:


> The TV at home may be much much bigger than our parents' old set, but the home TV is still not measured in _feet_.


Mine is. 9 feet diagonal to be precise. I bought a projector so I wouldn't have to put up with the cretins that piss me off in the theater. As I described in a recent HH thread, I occasionally give the theater cretins another chance and they never fail to disappoint.

Common courtesy is dead (in movie theaters anyway).


----------



## cmontyburns

I certainly agree that theater civility has declined, although probably no more than general public civility has declined overall. But I also think that the rise of decent in-home viewing options has created sort of a me-first elitism that didn't used to exist, either. People have always talked, crunched popcorn, and kicked seats in movie theaters. We just weren't as intolerant of such behaviors before as we are now.


----------



## MikeCC

cmontyburns said:


> I certainly agree that theater civility has declined, although probably no more than general public civility has declined overall. But I also think that the rise of decent in-home viewing options has created sort of a me-first elitism that didn't used to exist, either. People have always talked, crunched popcorn, and kicked seats in movie theaters. We just weren't as intolerant of such behaviors before as we are now.


This is also something I wondered. While the in-home movie experience can be preferable because of the rudeness in movies nowadays, I often wondered if the TV experience we have with families at home gave raise to the increased movie-going lack of group courtesy.

Think about it. At home, we multitask while watching TV. We call out to the spouse to ask for another snack. The kids argue about school or friends. Your daughter texts or chats on the phone. Or we discuss the plot holes or gaffes we spot.

Kids and young adults have been brought up to disregard that sort of entertainment experience as something to be watched quietly.

Sure, I suspect the home environment might be easier to deal with than the movie theater fro some. But I offer the home environment as at least one reason the movie experience is now so unpleasant.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Odds Bodkins said:


> I hope this actually comes to fruition and you all get something for your money. The movie hasn't been written or filmed yet, it could be a very long time before you get your reward. What happens if they start filming and something falls through? You've already given your money over. What happens if the film goes over budget? *Also, why don't backers get to participate in the profits of the film, if there are any? If I'm paying $35 for a DVD, I would want some sort of prorated share of the gross until I earn back my pledge minus the $10 it would cost to buy the film on my own.*


As a self-professed veteran of Kickstarter, I'm surprised you're asking this question. Kickstarter projects can't offer any kind of ownership or equity stake, or even promise any kind of pro-rata return. If they did, then they'd be selling a security and would be subject to the VERY stringent regulations of the Securities Exchange Commission. Believe me, they do not want to even flirt with the possibility of this project being viewed as a security.

This is why the rewards portion of any KS project are so important, because backers know it's the only return they'll get.



MikeCC said:


> In addition, the cost to make this movie is not being covered by this kickstarter fundraising--it's just a techique used to raise awareness and attract other investors.
> 
> These other investors would like a return on their risk, too. If they have no way of recouping their investment, they won't back the project, no matter how much we all like Veronica Mars.
> 
> Investors don't usually put up money because they're fanboys and fangirls: the investors want to make money. A few paltry thousand subscriptions to a link, or a hundred thousand tickets ain't gonna do it.


The actual production cost of the movie is intended to be covered by the KS donations. Warner Bros. will cover other costs such as marketing, distribution, and promotion.

Having said that, I'm sure Rob Thomas wouldn't turn down additional investment if the success of the KS campaign raised awareness and attracted other investors.



LoadStar said:


> My guess is that this will be similar to "Doctor Horrible," in which everyone will make at or as close to scale as permitted by the union, but the contracts will be back-loaded to distribute some of profits (if any) back to the actors, crew, etc. That's the only way I can imagine a motion picture like this can be made for this little.
> 
> Scale is about as close to free as possible.


I have no doubt that the actors and others involved with the production won't see a dime until WB has recouped its costs for marketing, distribution, and promotion. And once/if that happens, there's still no guarantee. Hollywood studios are famous for their creative accounting practices to ensure that their films never "make money."



Peter000 said:


> I used to go to every movie out there. But now I'm extremely picky, just because of the ticket price. And I can talk back to the screen at home.
> 
> Not to turn this into a Theater vs. Home thread. I just think that's the trend lately (though I don't have numbers to back that up).


2012 was Hollywood's biggest year ever in terms of box-office revenue. While some of that can be attributed to higher ticket prices, it shows there is no shortage of people willing to pay to see a movie on the big screen. It will take a lot more than just big TVs and same-day availability to kill the movie theater business.


----------



## stevel

DevdogAZ said:


> This is why the rewards portion of any KS project are so important, because backers know it's the only return they'll get.


*MAY* get. As I'm sure you know, and as KS takes pains to point out, Kickstarter is not a store. There's no guarantee that a backer will receive anything at all. But otherwise your point is well taken.

I don't have much of any emotional investment in VM - I only saw a couple of episodes, but my wife was a big fan - so I don't expect the risk of disappointment as I had with Serenity. I will prefer to watch it at home rather than the unpleasant experience many theaters are now (with the exception of a delightful small local theater I always enjoy.)


----------



## cmontyburns

stevel said:


> I will prefer to watch it at home rather than the unpleasant experience many theaters are now (with the exception of a delightful small local theater I always enjoy.)


Well, that theater may be where you get to see it, if it plays near you at all. Everything I'm reading suggests that this is going to be a very limited (number of screens and time) release.


----------



## cmontyburns

For the more hardcore fans out there, Rob T. tweeted that the publisher of _Neptune Noir_, a book of essays about VM, edited and with an introduction by Rob T., is donating 25% of the proceeds from sales of the book to the Kickstarter campaign. I had not heard of this book. It looks like critical essays rather than fan fiction.

$1.99 for the e-book on both Amazon and iTunes. (Or $11 for the paperback.)


----------



## aadam101

I never watched the last two episodes of VM. I didn't want to admit that it was over. Once they start shooting I will watch them.


----------



## Robin

cmontyburns said:


> For the more hardcore fans out there, Rob T. tweeted that the publisher of Neptune Noir, a book of essays about VM, edited and with an introduction by Rob T., is donating 25% of the proceeds from sales of the book to the Kickstarter campaign. I had not heard of this book. It looks like critical essays rather than fan fiction.
> 
> $1.99 for the e-book on both Amazon and iTunes. (Or $11 for the paperback.)


Bought it, thanks!


----------



## alpacaboy

DreadPirateRob said:


> And I'm not sure Joss would be into it. I kinda feel like Joss said all that he wanted to say w/Buffy, unlike w/Firefly, for instance.


Well, sort of. I thought Joss was involved with the Buffy Season 8 (and season 9?) comic series.

If it was necessary for the VM move, I would be willing to believe Kristen Bell as a teenager. In the kickstarter video, I think she pretty much looks the same.


----------



## stevel

As I understand it, the VM series ended with the main characters entering college. The movie could take place later.


----------



## cmontyburns

stevel said:


> As I understand it, the VM series ended with the main characters entering college. The movie could take place later.


Veronica was a college freshman in the third and final season.

Rob T. described the setting for the movie in its Kickstarter project page.


----------



## scooterboy

cmontyburns said:


> I certainly agree that theater civility has declined, although probably no more than general public civility has declined overall. But I also think that the rise of decent in-home viewing options has created sort of a me-first elitism that didn't used to exist, either. People have always talked, crunched popcorn, and kicked seats in movie theaters. We just weren't as intolerant of such behaviors before as we are now.


I certainly was (minus the popcorn munching I've never complained about that).



MikeCC said:


> This is also something I wondered. While the in-home movie experience can be preferable because of the rudeness in movies nowadays, I often wondered if the TV experience we have with families at home gave raise to the increased movie-going lack of group courtesy.
> 
> Think about it. At home, we multitask while watching TV. We call out to the spouse to ask for another snack. The kids argue about school or friends. Your daughter texts or chats on the phone. Or we discuss the plot holes or gaffes we spot.
> 
> Kids and young adults have been brought up to disregard that sort of entertainment experience as something to be watched quietly.
> 
> Sure, I suspect the home environment might be easier to deal with than the movie theater fro some. But I offer the home environment as at least one reason the movie experience is now so unpleasant.


Honestly, I thought this was obvious and everyone realized this (hence my "this is not your living room, a-hole" fantasy comment from a previous post in a HH thread).


----------



## pendragn

I never watched Veronica Mars when it was on. I grabbed the first season after hearing about the Kickstarter campaign. I think it's a great idea and serves the same purpose as self publishing on Kindle. It lets people with stories to tell get them out even if the big production or publishing houses aren't convinced it's good enough.

tk


----------



## LoadStar

Things have really slowed to a crawl. I think $4m will be a real stretch to get to.


----------



## madscientist

There's usually a big push near the end, as well.


----------



## DevdogAZ

LoadStar said:


> Things have really slowed to a crawl. I think $4m will be a real stretch to get to.


You really think that in the next 25 days they're going to have trouble raising another $400k? I think $5 mil might be a stretch, but $4 mil is a lock. Especially if they add new incentives and figure out how to open it up internationally.


----------



## stevel

That all of the higher end incentives are gone doesn't help.


----------



## markz

I hadn't watched any of VM till this weekend. I watched the first 15 episodes Saturday and Sunday. I will probably join in the KS campaign.


----------



## Hoffer

I mentioned some of this in the Kickstarter thread. I had barely heard of VM before the Kickstarter. I watched the first 3 episodes and don't plan on watching anymore. I don't think I've ever enjoyed a high school type TV show. Unless it has Superman or vampires. Even then, I often fast forward thru the relationship stuff.


----------



## LoadStar

Hoffer said:


> I mentioned some of this in the Kickstarter thread. I had barely heard of VM before the Kickstarter. I watched the first 3 episodes and don't plan on watching anymore. I don't think I've ever enjoyed a high school type TV show. Unless it has Superman or vampires. Even then, I often fast forward thru the relationship stuff.


The thing is, it's not really a "high school" show. The real hook to the show is the noir-like setting of the fictional town of Neptune, CA, with the conflicts between haves and have-nots, the tawdry scandals, murder, etc. The high school is just a framework within the story, a microcosm of the town if you will. (In fact, by the end of season 2, Veronica graduates from high school, and we never hear about it anymore.)

Take, for instance, the DVD intro that isn't on the cut-down broadcast version of the first episode, or on the versions that stream on the internet. It really does a very good job of setting the feeling for the show as a whole:





The first two seasons have a single overarching mystery. If you've seen the first few episodes, then you know the first season is "who killed Lily Kane." There's another mystery that takes place in season 2 that I won't say much more about, other than to say that like the Lily Kane murder, it involves a high school student, it doesn't necessarily have to do with the high school.


----------



## cmontyburns

High school is the setting, but it's not a "high-school-type" show by any normal measure. But that's OK -- not everything has to be for everybody. 

For me, all this got me to get out my season 1 discs late last week to watch them again, for the first time in several years. I remembered it being really good, of course, but I'm surprised how strong I find the material now. And Kristen Bell may never find a better role... she has turned out to be kind of a dingbat in real life (but a lovable one), but she wears this role like a glove. It's a pleasure to watch her as Veronica.


----------



## LoadStar

cmontyburns said:


> But that's OK -- not everything has to be for everybody.


True enough, I wasn't really trying to change anyone's mind. I just wanted to clarify what type of show it really was.


----------



## MikeCC

Yeah, _Veronica Mars_ was as much a "high school type show" as _Friday Night Lights_ was a "football show."


----------



## Lori

MikeCC said:


> Yeah, _Veronica Mars_ was as much a "high school type show" as _Friday Night Lights_ was a "football show."


Or as "Sports Night" was a sports show.

Wait...I'm seeing a pattern here.


----------



## cmontyburns

LoadStar said:


> True enough, I wasn't really trying to change anyone's mind. I just wanted to clarify what type of show it really was.


Yep, understood. I was actually commenting on Hoffer's post without quoting him. I didn't see that your post had snuck in between.


----------



## Flop

Lori said:


> Or as "Sports Night" was a sports show.
> 
> Wait...I'm seeing a pattern here.


Or as Twilight is a vampire movie.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Another good Rob Thomas interview, in which he confirms that everyone will be working for scale, but that both he and Kristin will get a piece of the back-end if it makes a profit. There's also a fair amount of spoilers over where he sees the movie going (in terms of where Veronica is at in her life), which is fleshed out far more then I've seen anywhere else. There's also a major Season 2 spoiler for anyone who hasn't watched the series yet.


----------



## LoadStar

DreadPirateRob said:


> Another good Rob Thomas interview, in which he confirms that everyone will be working for scale, but that both he and Kristin will get a piece of the back-end if it makes a profit.


To be clear, I see that the article does confirm that both Rob and Kristen are working for scale. It doesn't confirm that for anyone else (mostly because no one else has been signed yet, since the project doesn't officially start until the campaign ends).


----------



## logic88

DreadPirateRob said:


> Another good Rob Thomas interview, in which he confirms that everyone will be working for scale, but that both he and Kristin will get a piece of the back-end if it makes a profit.


Backend points? Yeah, good luck with that. 

But on the amazing chance that there are backend profits, it's kinda odd that they aren't sharing with the rest of the cast.


----------



## Hoffer

Well, the first three episodes seemed like too much teen angst for me. Veronica had her ex-boyfriend who obviously still had feelings for her. She's got a new guy that is after her, but she's not interested, and then she is. Also always seemed to make a big deal about who sits where at lunch. Then there are the clicks and it just amazes me how big a jerks some of those guys are. Maybe the show changes a lot as it goes along.


----------



## MonsterJoe

Change the setting, and it seems like it could be the plot to pretty much any show on TV, ever.


----------



## john4200

MonsterJoe said:


> Change the setting, and it seems like it could be the plot to pretty much any show on TV, ever.


What, Kristen Bell and Rob Thomas looking for backend action?


----------



## MonsterJoe

That depends on what channel you watch.


----------



## DevdogAZ

LoadStar said:


> To be clear, I see that the article does confirm that both Rob and Kristen are working for scale. It doesn't confirm that for anyone else (mostly because no one else has been signed yet, since the project doesn't officially start until the campaign ends).


But once they do sign, there's no way they're getting anything more than scale.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Yeah, I don't see Percy Daggs (Wallace) holding out for more than scale.  With the exception of Tina Majorino (Mac) who is currently on Grey's Anatomy, I can't think of another person in the regular cast who currently has a prominent role on any ongoing series. I mean, you see Ryan Hansen pop up on plenty of stuff, and Enrico will always be working, but no one is going to demand a bigger salary.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DreadPirateRob said:


> Yeah, I don't see Percy Daggs (Wallace) holding out for more than scale.  With the exception of Tina Majorino (Mac) who is currently on Grey's Anatomy, I can't think of another person in the regular cast who currently has a prominent role on any ongoing series. I mean, you see Ryan Hansen pop up on plenty of stuff, and Enrico will always be working, but no one is going to demand a bigger salary.


It's not even about whether any of them have the juice to demand more than scale. It's the fact that they all understand this is a low-budget passion project and if the star and creator are working cheap, then everyone has to. They want to be involved because they all enjoyed their time on VM and have real affection for each other and for the subject matter. They'll participate because they want to be involved, not because they're looking for a payday.


----------



## LoadStar

It's a good thing that Lily Kane is dead (yes, Rob, she is DEAD dead, not just TV dead) because Amanda Seyfried would be about the only one that would be hard to get at scale.


----------



## john4200

LoadStar said:


> It's a good thing that Lily Kane is dead (yes, Rob, she is DEAD dead, not just TV dead) because Amanda Seyfried would be about the only one that would be hard to get at scale.


So, no new Lily flashback scenes then?


----------



## cmontyburns

LoadStar said:


> It's a good thing that Lily Kane is dead (yes, Rob, she is DEAD dead, not just TV dead) because Amanda Seyfried would be about the only one that would be hard to get at scale.


Alyson Hannigan probably wouldn't work for scale, either. Or Max Greenfield, Harry Hamlin... well, Harry might.


----------



## LoadStar

cmontyburns said:


> Alyson Hannigan probably wouldn't work for scale, either. Or Max Greenfield, Harry Hamlin... well, Harry might.


Max probably would as well. Yeah, he's hot right now thanks to his current series, but I think that he probably has enough respect for VM and for Rob Thomas that he would.


----------



## eddyj

LoadStar said:


> It's a good thing that Lily Kane is dead (yes, Rob, she is DEAD dead, not just TV dead) because Amanda Seyfried would be about the only one that would be hard to get at scale.


I was watching Mama Mia! (don't judge me!) last night, and was surprised to see her.


----------



## MikeCC

eddyj said:


> I was watching Mama Mia! (don't judge me!) last night, and was surprised to see her.


I'm pretty sure most actors would work in pretty much _anything _if it meant getting a chance to share screen time with Meryl Streep.

(As an aside, those actors were ballsy, willing to do their own singing. I'm not sure it worked, but I was still impressed with the effort.)


----------



## Azlen

LoadStar said:


> Max probably would as well. Yeah, he's hot right now thanks to his current series, but I think that he probably has enough respect for VM and for Rob Thomas that he would.


He actually said he would work for free and would pay for his ticket to the filming location.

http://newyork.newsday.com/entertai...nfield-on-board-says-show-s-creator-1.4808658


----------



## Vendikarr

Azlen said:


> He actually said he would work for free and would pay for his ticket to the filming location.
> 
> http://newyork.newsday.com/entertai...nfield-on-board-says-show-s-creator-1.4808658


It's a nice thought, but I am fairly certain union rules would prohibit him from working for free on a for profit project. He would have to earn scale at the very least.

But there's nothing saying he can't pledge his salary to the kickstarter.


----------



## Robin

Good for him. :up:


----------



## JYoung

Azlen said:


> He actually said he would work for free and would pay for his ticket to the filming location.
> 
> http://newyork.newsday.com/entertai...nfield-on-board-says-show-s-creator-1.4808658


Why would Greenfield need to fly?
Isn't the proposed filming location in/near San Diego?


----------



## MikeCC

JYoung said:


> Why would Greenfield need to fly?
> Isn't the proposed filming location in/near San Diego?


I think the point of the comment is to show how excited and committed Max is to the movie.... he loves it so much he would be willing to pay to travel the the shooting location.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

JYoung said:


> Why would Greenfield need to fly?
> Isn't the proposed filming location in/near San Diego?


Per the Kickstarter page, the possible filming locations being kicked around include LA, San Diego, Baton Rouge, and Vancouver.


----------



## Zevida

Azlen said:


> He actually said he would work for free and would pay for his ticket to the filming location.
> 
> http://newyork.newsday.com/entertai...nfield-on-board-says-show-s-creator-1.4808658


Link doesn't work.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Worked fine for me.


----------



## LoadStar

DreadPirateRob said:


> Worked fine for me.


Didn't work the first time I clicked on it, but it did the second time.


----------



## Zevida

Strange. I clicked on it twice and got errors both times, but now it is loading.


----------



## cmontyburns

Ausiello got Rob T. to spill some dirt on plot elements of the movie (presented in annoying gallery format!). I view these as extremely mild spoilers, but technically they are spoilers nonetheless. For example, Rob reveals whether Backup is in the movie and whether Logan and Veronica are together when the movie opens.

http://tvline.com/2013/03/20/veronica-mars-movie-spoilers-new-boyfriend/#1/vm1/


----------



## LoadStar

cmontyburns said:


> Ausiello got Rob T. to spill some dirt on plot elements of the movie (presented in annoying gallery format!). I view these as extremely mild spoilers, but technically they are spoilers nonetheless. For example, Rob reveals whether Backup is in the movie and whether Logan and Veronica are together when the movie opens.
> 
> http://tvline.com/2013/03/20/veronica-mars-movie-spoilers-new-boyfriend/#1/vm1/


I think all of those were previously mentioned in other interviews he's given, such as either the HuffPo or the Sepinwall interviews.


----------



## DevdogAZ

stevel said:


> That all of the higher end incentives are gone doesn't help.


Not necessarily. As RT said in his interview, the bread and butter of the campaign was always going to be the lower donation amounts. As of right now, over $2.8 million of the $3.7 million total has come from donations of $300 or less. Sure, it takes more total donors at those smaller levels, but it's much easier to get 20 people willing to spend $50 for a Bluray, T-shirt, digital download, and a script, than it is to find one person willing to spend $1,000 for two tickets to the premiere and the after party.


----------



## cmontyburns

Just finished a Kickstarter-inspired re-watch of Season 1. I haven't seen it in years. It was a pleasure to go through it again. No spoilers here since I think some people in the thread are watching for the first time, but the Kane mystery is especially impressive: well-plotted and nicely parceled out over the course of the season. I can't think of a recent show that has done that so well. And the season just builds and builds, with probably the series' best episode (A Trip to the Dentist) as the penultimate, followed by the tense season-capper and the solution to the mystery.

I don't have season 2 handy, so remind me something about the very very end:



Spoiler



It was Logan at the door, right? I remember hoping it would be Wallace, because I liked their friendship and never really cared for LoVe or whatever 'shipper name the Logon/Veronica pair got. But it was Logan, right?


----------



## LoadStar

cmontyburns said:


> Just finished a Kickstarter-inspired re-watch of Season 1. I haven't seen it in years. It was a pleasure to go through it again. No spoilers here since I think some people in the thread are watching for the first time, but the Kane mystery is especially impressive: well-plotted and nicely parceled out over the course of the season. I can't think of a recent show that has done that so well. And the season just builds and builds, with probably the series' best episode (A Trip to the Dentist) as the penultimate, followed by the tense season-capper and the solution to the mystery.
> 
> I don't have season 2 handy, so remind me something about the very very end:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It was Logan at the door, right? I remember hoping it would be Wallace, because I liked their friendship and never really cared for LoVe or whatever 'shipper name the Logon/Veronica pair got. But it was Logan, right?





Spoiler



Yes. He had gotten the living snot beat out of him by the bike gang, but my memory is hazy as to the why. Edit: ah, yes, they thought that he was Lily's killer, that's why.


----------



## Zevida

I started rewatching season 1 too and



Spoiler



there is a lot that makes me cringe. The actors who play Wallace and Duncan are painfully bad. I don't and never did like Lily Kane. And I especially dislike old Veronica. And it makes no sense that in eight or nine months Veronica went from vapid, sweet follower to disaffected, smartass, badass PI. And boy is Logan an ******* at the start. I liked him at some point but right now it's hard to see why.

Of course, the Veronica relationship with her dad and the mysteries and PI work make up for a lot of the above. But several years distance make the flaws really stand out.


----------



## Maui

Zevida said:


> I started rewatching season 1 too and
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> there is a lot that makes me cringe. The actors who play Wallace and Duncan are painfully bad. I don't and never did like Lily Kane. And I especially dislike old Veronica. And it makes no sense that in eight or nine months Veronica went from vapid, sweet follower to disaffected, smartass, badass PI. *And boy is Logan an ******* at the start.* I liked him at some point but right now it's hard to see why.
> 
> Of course, the Veronica relationship with her dad and the mysteries and PI work make up for a lot of the above. But several years distance make the flaws really stand out.


Which is why



Spoiler



I never accepted him and Veronica as a couple. He just was too despicable for too long


----------



## cmontyburns

LoadStar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. He had gotten the living snot beat out of him by the bike gang


Ah yes. Thanks.


----------



## cmontyburns

Zevida said:


> I started rewatching season 1 too and
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> there is a lot that makes me cringe. The actors who play Wallace and Duncan are painfully bad. I don't and never did like Lily Kane. And I especially dislike old Veronica. And it makes no sense that in eight or nine months Veronica went from vapid, sweet follower to disaffected, smartass, badass PI. And boy is Logan an ******* at the start. I liked him at some point but right now it's hard to see why.
> 
> Of course, the Veronica relationship with her dad and the mysteries and PI work make up for a lot of the above. But several years distance make the flaws really stand out.


We may need to start a spoiler thread to carry on, but:



Spoiler



I agree about Teddy Dunn (Duncan). Although I thought that at the time, too. But really, most young actors would get blown off the screen next to KB in that role. I always thought Percy Daggs was fine as Wallace. Yeah, his range seemed limited, but he was only asked to play limited. It was a convincing friendship. Mainly it bothered me that he was supposed to be the school basketball stud, but he was shorter than Veronica. 

Regarding Logan, I think that's why I always had trouble with them as a couple. The relationship didn't bug me nearly as much this time as it did then, because of course I knew where it was going and it didn't seem like such a sudden character shift. They certainly set the table for his behavior by showing us his crappy home life, but that's maybe easier to see in retrospect.

Mostly I didn't like old Veronica's hair.  I suppose having your mom abandon you, your father humilated, your family run broke, being drugged and raped, and having your best friend killed in the span of a few months will do a lot to toughen a person up. Overall I always took her as in that other life but not of it... she never was an 09-er, after all. And I always respected the show for not painting her in a completely flattering light as a result of all that stuff. She uses Wallace and everyone around her constantly, and in several of these episodes pushed the envelope to get even with the mystery-of-the-week suspects farther than her clients were comfortable with.


----------



## markz

Just great! I can't read your posts because I am watching Season 1 for the first time. I watched episode 19 last night! I hope to finish season 1 and start season 2 this weekend!


----------



## Robin

actor talk but no real spoilers:



Spoiler



I've always thought Duncan was a terrible actor but have no issues with Wallace.


----------



## cmontyburns

Robin said:


> actor talk but no real spoilers:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I've always thought Duncan was a terrible actor but have no issues with Wallace.


One more actor comment: What about Backup? That dude was awesome.


----------



## cmontyburns

After watching this movie update video from Rob T., suddenly I'm a little worried that he's directing the movie. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1d0WHjQlpU[/media]

T-Shirt design revealed next week!


----------



## LoadStar

cmontyburns said:


> One more actor comment: What about Backup? That dude was awesome.





Spoiler



Backup would be an unrealistically old dog, particularly for a large breed, so the answer is: no, Backup will not be in the movie.


----------



## cmontyburns

LoadStar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Backup would be an unrealistically old dog, particularly for a large breed, so the answer is: no, Backup will not be in the movie.


I know. I was commenting on his season one performance.


----------



## smak

cmontyburns said:


> Just finished a Kickstarter-inspired re-watch of Season 1. I haven't seen it in years. It was a pleasure to go through it again. No spoilers here since I think some people in the thread are watching for the first time, but the Kane mystery is especially impressive: well-plotted and nicely parceled out over the course of the season. I can't think of a recent show that has done that so well. And the season just builds and builds, with probably the series' best episode (A Trip to the Dentist) as the penultimate, followed by the tense season-capper and the solution to the mystery.
> 
> I don't have season 2 handy, so remind me something about the very very end:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It was Logan at the door, right? I remember hoping it would be Wallace, because I liked their friendship and never really cared for LoVe or whatever 'shipper name the Logon/Veronica pair got. But it was Logan, right?





Spoiler



I think one of the difference aspects of the first 2 seasons mysterys is that the person who turned out to be the killer was never mentioned for one second as a suspect until the very end, and once we saw that one piece of information, Veronica, and the viewer, knew exactly what happened and everything made total sense.

I don't even think we ever thought of them for one second as a possibility.

Kind of a different way to build a murder mystery.



-smak-


----------



## cmontyburns

For Graymalkin and others who may be interested:

Rob T. tweeted tonight that there will be closed captions on the digital download of the VM movie.


----------



## Graymalkin

cmontyburns said:


> For Graymalkin and others who may be interested:
> 
> Rob T. tweeted tonight that there will be closed captions on the digital download of the VM movie.


I saw that tweet, and retweeted it with a "THANK YOU!"


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Pretty cool video of Rob Thomas and various VM cast-members (KB, Ryan Hansen, Enrico) on the first day that the Kickstarter went live:


----------



## Azlen

Anyone recognize the girl who played Wallace's girlfriend?

She's currently on a prime time drama and looks quite a bit different.


----------



## madscientist

Azlen said:


> Anyone recognize the girl who played Wallace's girlfriend?
> 
> She's currently on a prime time drama and looks quite a bit different.


Wow! I recognized her right away but you're right, she looks a lot different... good find!


----------



## astrohip

cmontyburns said:


> For Graymalkin and others who may be interested:
> 
> Rob T. tweeted tonight that there will be closed captions on the digital download of the VM movie.


:up::up:


----------



## Robin

DreadPirateRob said:


> Pretty cool video of Rob Thomas and various VM cast-members (KB, Ryan Hansen, Enrico) on the first day that the Kickstarter went live:
> 
> YouTube Link: VM Kickstarter Behind-the-scenes


Poor baby.


----------



## Zevida

madscientist said:


> Wow! I recognized her right away but you're right, she looks a lot different... good find!


Hint?


----------



## LoadStar

Zevida said:


> Hint?


If my research is correct:


Spoiler



The character's name on _Veronica Mars_ is Jane Kuhne, played by Valorie Curry. She currently stars on FOX's _The Following_.



(spoiler tagged in case anyone wanted to still try and guess who didn't already know)


----------



## Azlen

LoadStar said:


> If my research is correct:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The character's name on _Veronica Mars_ is Jane Kuhne, played by Valorie Curry. She currently stars on FOX's _The Following_.
> 
> 
> 
> (spoiler tagged in case anyone wanted to still try and guess who didn't already know)


Your research is correct. Was watching some episodes of Veronica Mars and thought she seemed familiar but I couldn't place her. Looked it up and now when I watch, I'm afraid that Wallace is going to get stabbed.


----------



## cmontyburns

VM pulled in a number of guests who are better-known now. Jane Lynch and Jessica Chastain are two names who had small roles in season one alone.


----------



## markp99

So, is Wallace a Follower?


----------



## eddyj

markp99 said:


> So, is Wallace a Follower?


Everyone is.


----------



## danterner

Latest update says it is now open to international backers through parts of Europe and beyond (Australia, Austria, Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Ireland, Italy, Luxembourg, Netherlands, New Zealand, Spain, Sweden, UK). I wonder how big the influx of new backers will be, or whether there having been a delay will result in it being more of a dribble.


----------



## Wil

danterner said:


> I wonder how big the influx of new backers will be, or whether there having been a delay will result in it being more of a dribble.


It's certainly too late for the international to become what it would have been. I have felt from the beginning that $5 mil. was the trigger point for serious additional INVESTMENT dollars and it seems that's not going to happen. Today is certainly important: getting much over $4.1 mil. might mean there's some international momentum developed.


----------



## cmontyburns

Wil said:


> It's certainly too late for the international to become what it would have been. I have felt from the beginning that $5 mil. was the trigger point for serious additional INVESTMENT dollars and it seems that's not going to happen. Today is certainly important: getting much over $4.1 mil. might mean there's some international momentum developed.


If by INVESTMENT you mean the normal sorts of entities that finance studio pictures, I guess I am opposite of you and have always doubted that there would be any more financing committed to the movie than already has been. At least up front.


----------



## LoadStar

And besides, there would be no point to "investors" participating in the Kickstarter campaign, because there is no return on their money. There can't be.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I seriously doubt that any serious investors would invest in this project. It's got all kinds of tricky legal issues. Warners owns the rights, the creator is going to feel beholden to the fans who funded it. Any investor is going to want some creative control and I don't think RT would give that up. I think RT would rather make a movie with a $4 million budget and have full control and be able to promote it as fan-funded, than take another $4 million from an investor and lose the control and the novelty of being fully funded by fans.


----------



## Azlen

Hasn't he said that the money could be available if they needed something that would put them over budget.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

They're up over $4M now, so they got about a $200K bump so far today.


----------



## LoadStar

Azlen said:


> Hasn't he said that the money could be available if they needed something that would put them over budget.


He's said that WB has not offered or promised anything beyond their agreement to provide marketing and distribution. However, and I think this is where he's guessing a bit, he then made a comment that "I don't think they want to make a cheap movie" and that if there were a contingency cost that would sidetrack the project, that they would probably assist.

The upshot is - don't plan on any assistance from WB beyond the marketing and distribution. Their assistance would be basically a "worst case scenario."


----------



## DevdogAZ

LoadStar said:


> He's said that WB has not offered or promised anything beyond their agreement to provide marketing and distribution. However, and I think this is where he's guessing a bit, he then made a comment that "I don't think they want to make a cheap movie" and that if there were a contingency cost that would sidetrack the project, that they would probably assist.
> 
> The upshot is - don't plan on any assistance from WB beyond the marketing and distribution. Their assistance would be basically a "worst case scenario."


Right. I think WB would come to the table if there were something in the production that might make or break the movie from a quality standpoint and they couldn't make it work with the existing budget. WB wants the movie to be successful, after all. But I don't think there is some untapped pool of money out there that RT believes he can access for any reason. I think it would have to be a pretty dire and significant need for WB to kick anything into the production budget.


----------



## madscientist

eddyj said:


> Everyone is.


Actually, only about 87.543% of people are Followers.


----------



## eddyj

madscientist said:


> Actually, only about 87.543% of people are Followers.


That's what they want you to think!


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Ran into Percy Daggs (Wallace) tonight at my son's flag football game (I've seen him there several times as he volunteers and coaches a team in the league). I sidled up to him after his game was over and asked him about the movie. He said that no one could sign contracts until after the Kickstarter ended, but that Rob Thomas had called him a few weeks prior to the Kickstarter going live to give him a heads-up and to ask if he was in. He also said, as we all knew, that they were going to be shooting this summer. 

He was really excited about the whole thing, and when I told him that I had pledged on the first day, he gave me a pound and a bro-hug.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

DreadPirateRob said:


> Ran into Percy Daggs (Wallace) tonight at my son's flag football game (I've seen him there several times as he volunteers and coaches a team in the league). I sidled up to him after his game was over and asked him about the movie. He said that no one could sign contracts until after the Kickstarter ended, but that Rob Thomas had called him a few weeks prior to the Kickstarter going live to give him a heads-up and to ask if he was in. He also said, as we all knew, that they were going to be shooting this summer.
> 
> He was really excited about the whole thing, and when I told him that I had pledged on the first day, he gave me a pound and a bro-hug.


JEALOUS!!!!

Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo jealous!!


----------



## cmontyburns

That's awesome!


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Yeah, it was pretty awesome.  I thought it was really cool how excited he was to know that I had donated - it felt like he was seriously touched that I would do that.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I forgot to add that he said it was going to be interesting to see Rob as the director. I was surprised at that, so I asked him if Rob had done much directing on the VM set, and he said he only remembered him directing a couple of episodes (and IMDB confirms that Thomas only directed 2 VM episodes).


----------



## Jonathan_S

DreadPirateRob said:


> Ran into Percy Daggs (Wallace) tonight at my son's flag football game (I've seen him there several times as he volunteers and coaches a team in the league). I sidled up to him after his game was over and asked him about the movie. He said that no one could sign contracts until after the Kickstarter ended, but that Rob Thomas had called him a few weeks prior to the Kickstarter going live to give him a heads-up and to ask if he was in. He also said, as we all knew, that they were going to be shooting this summer.
> 
> He was really excited about the whole thing, and when I told him that I had pledged on the first day, he gave me a pound and a bro-hug.


Very cool :up:


----------



## aadam101

I met the entire case of this show way back during the first season when they did a mall appearance. I posted this in the other VM thread in case this sounds familiar. The whole case was super nice except Kristen Bell. She kept walking away to text someone on her Blackberry and really couldn't have been less interested in actually seeing any of the fans who waited in line for hours to see her. It was a bit of a turn off. I still support the show and just chalk it up to her having a bad day.


----------



## cmontyburns

They're doing a decent job of finding ways to goose the campaign as it goes. Today, they opened up a combined 100 more $750 slots for the NY and LA premieres and sold them all. With the recent international expansion, the campaign is almost at $4.3 million.


----------



## scooterboy

aadam101 said:


> I met the entire case of this show way back during the first season when they did a mall appearance. I posted this in the other VM thread in case this sounds familiar. The whole case was super nice except Kristen Bell. She kept walking away to text someone on her Blackberry and really couldn't have been less interested in actually seeing any of the fans who waited in line for hours to see her. It was a bit of a turn off. I still support the show and just chalk it up to her having a bad day.


Maybe the airline lost her suitcast.


----------



## zuko3984

aadam101 said:


> I met the entire case of this show way back during the first season when they did a mall appearance. I posted this in the other VM thread in case this sounds familiar. The whole case was super nice except Kristen Bell. She kept walking away to text someone on her Blackberry and really couldn't have been less interested in actually seeing any of the fans who waited in line for hours to see her. It was a bit of a turn off. I still support the show and just chalk it up to her having a bad day.


She must have been having a really bad day because I also met the cast at one of the mall appearances in the first season and she was super nice. I also saw her again years later at a convention and she was again super nice.


----------



## cmontyburns

$1 pledge level added. Also, Rob T. promises something exclusive for backers tomorrow (April 3).


----------



## markz

I think I will pledge tonight. I have been working my way through the series since this KS project started. I have watched through S02E18 so far.


----------



## danterner

cmontyburns said:


> $1 pledge level added. Also, Rob T. promises something exclusive for backers tomorrow (April 3).


I just got the latest update email, regarding the $1 backer level. On one hand, I think that their doing so is a fine idea. I hope it brings in an influx of new backers who want to show their support even if only in a largely symbolic way. On the other hand, this is the first update that kind of rang hollow and hit a sour note, for me. It said:



> And here's the new situation: our not-so-secret ambition is to have more backers than any Kickstarter drive in history. To do that we just need to get past Double Fine Adventure's 87,142 backers. We just need 23,000 more backers.
> 
> So, starting right now, we're adding an official $1 donor level


I can understand that being a secret ambition. But it has no place being a "not-so-secret" one. I didn't contribute because I was trying to help them win a popularity contest; I did so because I support the substance of what they are trying to accomplish (make a VM movie). I don't think I know anyone that will chip in just to help them break a record, but I know plenty of people who would do so if their update simply said "We've added a $1 backer level so that you can show your support without a big financial commitment. In return, you'll have our thanks. You'll also receive our project update emails, so you'll be on the inside track as movie development continues."


----------



## Wil

danterner said:


> I didn't contribute because I was trying to help them win a popularity contest; I did so because I support the substance of what they are trying to accomplish (make a VM movie).


The number of contributors could well be a factor in how much cash WB, or other actual investors, put into the movie, both for production and (hopefully aggressive and effective) promotion.

As a first step it was important to get enough dollar support to make a movie, any kind of movie, possible. That happened right away. Next, enough money to make it more than a cheapie vanity video. That has pretty much happened. Now it would be nice to have some real investment kick in, apart from these contributions, to make this a really healthy production. Numbers of contributors as evidence of a potential paying audience probably means more, at this point, than additional contributed dollars (though I continue to think $5 mil. may be a dramatic enough tipping point to encourage some real investment).


----------



## Robin

danterner said:


> I can understand that being a secret ambition. But it has no place being a "not-so-secret" one.


I don't think that's been their goal all along, just that now that they've gotten so close they're going for it.


----------



## SoBelle0

danterner said:


> I just got the latest update email, regarding the $1 backer level. On one hand, I think that their doing so is a fine idea. I hope it brings in an influx of new backers who want to show their support even if only in a largely symbolic way. On the other hand, this is the first update that kind of hang hollow and hit a sour note, for me. It said:
> 
> I can understand that being a secret ambition. But it has no place being a "not-so-secret" one. I didn't contribute because I was trying to help them win a popularity contest; I did so because I support the substance of what they are trying to accomplish (make a VM movie). I don't think I know anyone that will chip in just to help them break a record, but I know plenty of people who would do so if their update simply said "We've added a $1 backer level so that you can show your support without a big financial commitment. In return, you'll have our thanks. You'll also receive our project update emails, so you'll be on the inside track as movie development continues."


So agree with this!

I'd mentioned that I was enjoying following all of this... And that I hadn't yet watched all the shows so I didn't plan to contribute. A friend sent me this, but the idea that they want to beat someone else's backer count really turned me off. And, they're not that close - they need 1/4 more backers.

If it's about the studio seeing a larger number, that's one thing. They should have contacted Dan for the email verbiage.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

SoBelle0 said:


> If it's about the studio seeing a larger number, that's one thing. They should have contacted Dan for the email verbiage.


Lol! I agree!!


----------



## DevdogAZ

Wil said:


> The number of contributors could well be a factor in how much cash WB, or other actual investors, put into the movie, both for production and (hopefully aggressive and effective) promotion.
> 
> As a first step it was important to get enough dollar support to make a movie, any kind of movie, possible. That happened right away. Next, enough money to make it more than a cheapie vanity video. That has pretty much happened. Now it would be nice to have some real investment kick in, apart from these contributions, to make this a really healthy production. Numbers of contributors as evidence of a potential paying audience probably means more, at this point, than additional contributed dollars (though I continue to think $5 mil. may be a dramatic enough tipping point to encourage some real investment).


I think I posted this above, but I really don't think they're looking to get additional investors on this project. I think there would be some serious legal issues regarding control and "ownership" if Rob Thomas accepted outside funding. He sold this KS project as his way of letting the fans fund the movie, with the understanding that Rob would be in control creatively and it would basically be his movie because there wouldn't be a lot of studio involvement. I think RT would rather make a movie for $4 million on his own terms than make one for $8 million and have to answer to outside investors.

Besides, Warner Bros. owns the marketing and distribution rights and they'd be the ones collecting all the money and doing the accounting. Do we really think that an outside investor would want to get involved in this project, where RT and KB are promised a percentage of the back end and where WB will control the books and likely will ensure that the film never makes a profit.


----------



## Graymalkin

Jason Dohring has officially signed to reprise his role as Logan in the movie. Let the smoldering commence!


----------



## alpacaboy

If they get their 23,000 backers, I better see Rob Thomas demonstrate some "baby sloth meltdown" scale excitement.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

He sent a sneak peek of a scene between Veronica and Madison Sinclair. I can already "see" it in my head


----------



## cmontyburns

So what do you guys think of the t-shirt designs? I... wish I liked them better.


----------



## DancnDude

Yeah I was kinda thinking the same thing.


----------



## KungFuCow

cmontyburns said:


> So what do you guys think of the t-shirt designs? I... wish I liked them better.


I dont like the window blinds one.. the other one is "okay." I kind of expected more but I guess it is what it is.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

I don't like the blinds one, either. I like the other one...I just wish it were different colors...


----------



## Maui

I was hoping for a cooler t-shirt design. I hate the blinds one and would never wear it. 

It would be neat if they had something that referenced the movie or the actual Kickstarter campaign. Maybe put "Official Kickstarter Backer" somewhere.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

Maui said:


> I was hoping for a cooler t-shirt design. I hate the blinds one and would never wear it.
> 
> It would be neat if they had something that referenced the movie or the actual Kickstarter campaign. Maybe put "Official Kickstarter Backer" somewhere.


I thought the same thing.


----------



## Graymalkin

Oh, thank God. I thought I was the only one who was underwhelmed by the T-shirts, which would have made me feel like a rich spoiled Neptune elitist snob.


----------



## alpacaboy

I kind of liked the t-shirt designs. I get what they're doing in the second one, but I like the first one better.

I'd like both of them better if Kristen was modeling them.


----------



## Kamakzie

In for $35.


----------



## markz

Kamakzie said:


> In for $35.


Alright, I have put it off long enough! I am in for $35 also!


----------



## Lori

Maui said:


> I was hoping for a cooler t-shirt design. I hate the blinds one and would never wear it.
> 
> It would be neat if they had something that referenced the movie or the actual Kickstarter campaign. Maybe put "Official Kickstarter Backer" somewhere.


The Window Blinds one has the date of the Kickstarter launch on it.


----------



## cmontyburns

Lori said:


> The Window Blinds one has the date of the Kickstarter launch on it.


A comment Rob T. made somewhere caused me to wonder whether the intent was that the date be when the $2MM goal was reached, and thus the movie became real. Of course, those dates are the same, so we'll probably never know.


----------



## Maui

The problem is that nobody besides the kickstarter backers has the slightest clue what that date means.


----------



## StacieH

I just checked out the Kickstarter site, and am now a backer! It's not something I ever thought I'd do, not in a million years. I chose the level that includes the shirt, the Blu Ray of the movie, and all 3 seasons on DVD.

I'd been thinking about buying the 3 seasons anyway, and they are on Amazon for $100. So I get those and everything else for just a bit more. Excited!!


----------



## cmontyburns

As of this writing, only about $10K shy of $5M. Not bad.


----------



## Kamakzie

Wonder if Kristen Bell will really tase Rob Thomas? She said early on if they hit 5 mill she would taser him LOL!


----------



## cmontyburns

Rob better run... it's over $5M now. Cool.


----------



## LoadStar

I'm in for $50. Not sure if I can justify another $50 just to get the Blu-Ray version.


----------



## cmontyburns

Re: Rob's update this evening -- I don't know what, if anything, I'll do with the stickers, but I like 'em.


----------



## danterner

cmontyburns said:


> Re: Rob's update this evening -- I don't know what, if anything, I'll do with the stickers, but I like 'em.


Since the $10 level is just a digital reward (PDF of the script), I was surprised that they're doing this - now they've got to pay to ship something to all the $10 backers. That's a lot of extra headache and expense Rob et al. just signed up for. Very nice gesture, though.


----------



## cmontyburns

Kamakzie said:


> Wonder if Kristen Bell will really tase Rob Thomas? She said early on if they hit 5 mill she would taser him LOL!


Tweet from Rob T.:

_@IMKristenBell immediately emailed me at $5M and asked me how we were going to arrange tazing me. I'm afraid she's serious about this._


----------



## cmontyburns

$5.2M and over 81,000 backers. I'll be darned... it may reach the backer record after all. A bit more than a day to go.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I was a little worried that it wouldn't hit $5M when the momentum kind of stalled out after the first week or so, but they've done a nice job of rolling out new incentives and rewards to keep the buzz going. Good on them.

Latest video from Logan...er... Jason Dohring:


----------



## DreadPirateRob

And KB kicks in with a final motivational speech, likely in between nursing and napping


----------



## gilmoregirls102

DreadPirateRob said:


> And KB kicks in with a final motivational speech, likely in between nursing and napping
> 
> YouTube Link: KB's thank you message


I know, I love it!!


----------



## eddyj

She's totally lying. The Pebble was much more successful, money wise.


----------



## LoadStar

eddyj said:


> She's totally lying. The Pebble was much more successful, money wise.


I think lying is way too strong. I think she just didn't know, and made some assumptions.

(Oh, and the Ouya also made more money as well. This would be the #3 most funded project in Kickstarter history.)


----------



## eddyj

I was mostly joking. But she should do a little research before claiming "breaking all the KS records!!!!"


----------



## stlarenas

I'm in for $35.00. It will be a gift to my husband for his birthday this May - though I guess I wont really have anything to "give" him. I was sort of hoping we would have the option to get the T-Shirt right away.


----------



## markz

I wish the $35 would get us a DVD and no shirt. I would rather have the DVD and am not likely to ever wear the shirt, but I don't wanna spend $50.


----------



## LoadStar

Similarly, I would have probably gone up to $75 if it got me the Blu-Ray instead of the poster, but not $100.


----------



## DancnDude

I kinda got caught up in this initially but now I think I'm over it. I really want to see the movie, but I don't need to spend $35 to get a T-Shirt that I'm not a huge fan of the design of in order to watch the movie online. If I could have just got the digital movie without tshirt for $25 I'd probably still be in but I just dropped my pledge to $1 and I figure I'll go see (depending on where it's released) or rent the movie and it'll be much cheaper.


----------



## cmontyburns

cmontyburns said:


> $5.2M and over 81,000 backers. I'll be darned... it may reach the backer record after all. A bit more than a day to go.


... and there it is. The "most backers" record has fallen.


----------



## cmontyburns

Heh, 90,909 backers is in reach.


----------



## Lori

DancnDude said:


> I kinda got caught up in this initially but now I think I'm over it. I really want to see the movie, but I don't need to spend $35 to get a T-Shirt that I'm not a huge fan of the design of in order to watch the movie online. If I could have just got the digital movie without tshirt for $25 I'd probably still be in but I just dropped my pledge to $1 and I figure I'll go see (depending on where it's released) or rent the movie and it'll be much cheaper.


Oh, man, I'm just the opposite. I get more excited every day. I told my husband--whom I made pledge separately so that he could get his own t-shirt, and so we'd count as two backers--that the trick for me is going to be how to set this aside for a year while they make the movie. 

I look at it like the prizes are just fun extras. I'd have given them money to get the movie made even if there were no swag associated. That I'm getting a signed movie poster is just gravy.


----------



## dswallow

I started rewatching the series from the beginning after the Kickstarter campaign began, and tonight I'll finish the last 2 or 3 episodes. The series holds up extremely well, even such that some of the casual throwaway remarks made "of the times" actually have even stronger meaning than before. I really, really miss this show.

We need a Veronica Mars World, like Westworld, but without the robotic failures.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

Lori said:


> Oh, man, I'm just the opposite. I get more excited every day. I told my husband--whom I made pledge separately so that he could get his own t-shirt, and so we'd count as two backers--that the trick for me is going to be how to set this aside for a year while they make the movie.
> 
> I look at it like the prizes are just fun extras. I'd have given them money to get the movie made even if there were no swag associated. That I'm getting a signed movie poster is just gravy.


+1

I would have done more (I would die to go to the premiere in LA!) if I had more...


----------



## cmontyburns

...and it's over. Pretty impressive result: 91,583 backers (Kickstarter record) totaling $5.7 million.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

cmontyburns said:


> ...and it's over. Pretty impressive result: 91,583 backers (Kickstarter record) totaling $5.7 million.


Waaaaa Hoooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Lori

cmontyburns said:


> ...and it's over. Pretty impressive result: 91,583 backers (Kickstarter record) totaling $5.7 million.


I watched the last 10 minutes. I was really hoping they'd get over the 5.69M hump.

Plus, I wanted to be doing what Rob and Kristen were doing. I'm all about copying the cool kids.


----------



## cmontyburns

Lori said:


> I watched the last 10 minutes. I was really hoping they'd get over the 5.69M hump.


Heh, I was, too, with exactly the same hope. $5.7 was a nice number to end on.

It was kind of crazy how fast it went up there at the end. Overall, even though they added the $1 level to entice enough people to back the project that they could break the backer record, most of the support at the end was still at the larger levels. I saw plenty of $100 and $200 pledges go by in the final seconds. (And it came close to being able to break the backer record even without the $1 pledge level.)

Even if I weren't interested in the movie, this would have been a cool campaing to follow. They really managed it very well.


----------



## danterner

Agreed. And I'm looking forward to the continuing updates while production is underway. It'll be fun to be "behind the scenes."

And very cool that Jason Doehring attended the party at the bar last night!


----------



## cmontyburns

danterner said:


> And very cool that Jason Doehring attended the party at the bar last night!


I had considered heading over to Austin for it, but didn't get my act together in time. Where did you see that Doehring attended?


----------



## danterner

cmontyburns said:


> I had considered heading over to Austin for it, but didn't get my act together in time. Where did you see that Doehring attended?


On the kickstarter page comments. Several pictures were posted and people there were commenting as it was happening.


----------



## dswallow

cmontyburns said:


> I had considered heading over to Austin for it, but didn't get my act together in time. Where did you see that Doehring attended?


I was ready to head there myself, but the last-minute airfare costs dissuaded me. By the time I paid for everything, I could've just bought a pair of NYC or LA premier/after party tickets, which really I chose not to do as it just wasn't really that "valuable" to me. Though honestly, if they'd sold single tickets instead of a pair, I'd probably have done it. 

Would've been fun to go back to Austin for a weekend, though. Especially at spring break-ish time.

Jason is standing next to the screen:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur20b7tfOLo[/media]


----------



## dswallow

All you MARShmallows out there... want some Maple Bacon Marshmallows? Limited time to order, there's gonna just be one batch that'll ship on 4/19. 

http://www.plushpuffs.com/products/special-batch-maple-bacon


----------



## markz

dswallow said:


> All you MARShmallows out there... want some Maple Bacon Marshmallows? Limited time to order, there's gonna just be one batch that'll ship on 4/19.
> 
> http://www.plushpuffs.com/products/special-batch-maple-bacon


I had a bourbon marshmallow from a gourmet marshmallow place last week.


----------



## StacieH

DancnDude said:


> I kinda got caught up in this initially but now I think I'm over it. I really want to see the movie, but I don't need to spend $35 to get a T-Shirt that I'm not a huge fan of the design of in order to watch the movie online. If I could have just got the digital movie without tshirt for $25 I'd probably still be in but I just dropped my pledge to $1 and I figure I'll go see (depending on where it's released) or rent the movie and it'll be much cheaper.


I dropped mine back to $35. The more I thought about it, I just didn't feel I could spare the extra cash. I still get the shirt, which is what I really wanted. I then purchased Season 1 from Amazon to watch on my iPad.


----------



## markz

Tonight, I just completed the series for the first time. I started watching it when the KS project was announced and finished up the last 10 episodes today.


----------



## StacieH

I&#8217;ve started re-watching Season 1, and I&#8217;m realizing how much I had forgotten about the show. I&#8217;m also seeing a few actors who were lesser-known at the time. Last night I watched episode 7, &#8220;The Girl Next Door.&#8221; Jessica Chastain (&#8220;The Help&#8221; and &#8220;Zero Dark Thirty&#8221 was the girl next door&#8230;


----------



## cmontyburns

Pre-order has gone up for the movie. $20 for DVD, $25 for DVD/BD/Ultraviolet combo.

http://www.wbshop.com/jump.do?itemID=5&itemType=LANDING&cid=veronicamars&ref=VMRE


----------



## StacieH

So, one month later and I finished season 3 today. I'm looking forward to seeing how (or if) they tie up the loose ends from the show. Season 3 was most definitely not the strongest until the last few episodes, IMHO.

That said, they always seemed to pack a lot of story into those one hour blocks.

I also think I didn't even finish watching Season 3 when it originally aired. The last several episodes were just completely unfamiliar to me. Even though I'd forgotten parts of the other two seasons, I still remembered the basic story line. Season 3, not so much.


----------



## cmontyburns

I assume everyone has been following along with the casting updates.

So far, we have:

Veronica (duh)
Keith
Wallace
Logan
Cliff
Madison
Piz
Mac (yay!)
Dick (I assume -- was this ever announced?)

Did I miss anyone who has been signed? Any important characters missing?


----------



## LoadStar

cmontyburns said:


> I assume everyone has been following along with the casting updates.
> 
> So far, we have:
> 
> Veronica (duh)
> Keith
> Wallace
> Logan
> Cliff
> Madison
> Piz
> Mac (yay!)
> Dick (I assume -- was this ever announced?)
> 
> Did I miss anyone who has been signed? Any important characters missing?


Duncan Kane (Teddy Dunn), although frankly I don't expect him back.

Dick Casablancas (Ryan Hansen) has not officially been announced yet, but given that he was in the kickstarter launch video, I would be highly surprised if he weren't.

Edit: Vinnie Van Lowe (Ken Marino) isn't such an important character, but I think it'd be disappointing if he weren't in the movie somewhere.


----------



## cmontyburns

Yeah, I don't expect Duncan/Dunn back, either.

I had put Dick in the list for the reason you say, that Ryan Hansen was in the Kickstarter video. I've mentally associated him with the movie from the start, but had to stop and ask myself if he was ever actually announced. That's an odd one.

Great call on Vinnie. A Ken Marino cameo would be a lot of fun.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

Luke is back (the kid who went to Tijuana with Troy and Logan and brought back the steroids for Ziggy in season 1).


----------



## gilmoregirls102

I would like Corny back. And Deputy Leo (no official announcement). 

I'm sad Lamb can't come back. And sad Meg can't come back. And Lili. 

Maybe Clarance Weidman will be back, though


----------



## danterner

cmontyburns said:


> I assume everyone has been following along with the casting updates.
> 
> So far, we have:
> 
> Veronica (duh)
> Keith
> Wallace
> Logan
> Cliff
> Madison
> Piz
> Mac (yay!)
> Dick (I assume -- was this ever announced?)
> 
> Did I miss anyone who has been signed? Any important characters missing?


Weevil is onboard.

If you didn't watch Daran Norris' (Cliff's) YouTube "thank you" video, you should - it's quite funny:

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=QpxCoUB1jCo&desktop_uri=/watch?v=QpxCoUB1jCo


----------



## cmontyburns

danterner said:


> Weevil is onboard.


Oops -- left him off accidentally. Of course you're right.


----------



## cmontyburns

danterner said:


> If you didn't watch Daran Norris' (Cliff's) YouTube "thank you" video, you should - it's quite funny:
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=QpxCoUB1jCo&desktop_uri=/watch?v=QpxCoUB1jCo


That's awesome.  Now _that's_ how you say thank you.


----------



## LoadStar

gilmoregirls102 said:


> I'm sad Lamb can't come back. And sad Meg can't come back. And Lili.


Yeah, I was doing the same sort of thing, running down the list and realizing just how many characters couldn't come back.


----------



## mrmike

I want that poster from Cliff's video.


----------



## cmontyburns

mrmike said:


> I want that poster from Cliff's video.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

Corny's back!! And, the butler's son... Sean!!

Deputy Sach's!!!

No news on Deputy Leo yet...


----------



## StacieH

gilmoregirls102 said:


> Corny's back!! And, the butler's son... Sean!!
> 
> Deputy Sach's!!!
> 
> No news on Deputy Leo yet...


The butler's son! I couldn't remember who he played.

Hoping Leo will be announced soon!


----------



## David Platt

Deputy Leo will probably be one of the harder gets. He's probably gone on to the most success out of anyone in the cast.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

David Platt said:


> Deputy Leo will probably be one of the harder gets. He's probably gone on to the most success out of anyone in the cast.


Yeah, but since the start he has been the one clamoring to be included!

"Max is driving a hard bargain to reprise his role as Deputy Leo. His direct quote was that he'd take no pay and fly himself to the set," Thomas said. "He'll be the Leo we've known and loved. We'll find him working as a detective for the San Diego Police Department."

http://newyork.newsday.com/entertai...nfield-on-board-says-show-s-creator-1.4808658


----------



## dswallow

Call Sheets are in hand and filming is set to begin Monday.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/345618875737587714


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I saw KB on some country music awards show the other night, and I have to say she looked pretty good considering that she just had a baby a few months back.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

DreadPirateRob said:


> I saw KB on some country music awards show the other night, and I have to say she looked pretty good considering that she just had a baby a few months back.


I saw her on that as well!! 

Her boobs are ginormous!

I think it's cute Dax was there/helping too.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Yeah, her boobs were huge (for KB anyway). It made me think of all the self-deprecating jokes she used to crack about them on the show. Hope she's enjoying them now. 

I'm catching up on House of Lies from this year, and I'm starting to notice her pregnancy now, mainly in the face (I watched Ep 4 last night) and of course all of the flowing black clothes.


----------



## scooterboy

DreadPirateRob said:


> I'm catching up on House of Lies from this year, and I'm starting to notice her pregnancy now, mainly in the face (I watched Ep 4 last night) and of course all of the flowing black clothes.


Huh - I had no idea she was in House of Lies. I've only watched the first 2 or 3 episodes.


----------



## StacieH

Krysten Ritter as Gia Goodman. Just announced.


----------



## john4200

StacieH said:


> Krysten Ritter as Gia Goodman. Just announced.


Don't trust her!


----------



## stevel

Latest update:

"In the video that launched our Kickstarter campaign, the first person you saw on screen was Ryan Hansen, just sitting in Kristen&#8217;s living room and laughing. At me, as it turned out.

Almost a year and a half after directing Ryan in that video, it's a relief to admit what many of you have suspected all week: Ryan Hansen will return as Dick Casablancas."


----------



## cmontyburns

Watch his "thank you" video.  No wonder it took so long to announce his casting... he was busy doing this!


----------



## gilmoregirls102

That video is AWESOME!!!


----------



## StacieH

Love that!!!


----------



## Zevida

I don't want a Veronica Mars movie. I just want to watch Ryan, Kristen, Enrico, Rob and Jason hanging out together!


----------



## dswallow

Zevida said:


> I don't want a Veronica Mars movie. I just want to watch Ryan, Kristen, Enrico, Rob and Jason hanging out together!


How about a Veronica Mars theme park and we just move the actors into it to live full time?


----------



## LoadStar

Ok, that video was almost worth the kickstarter campaign alone. 

Edit: one of the comments on that video asked the same thing I was thinking: was that Harry Shum Jr. (best known recently from "Glee") in that video?


----------



## cmontyburns

LoadStar said:


> Edit: one of the comments on that video asked the same thing I was thinking: was that Harry Shum Jr. (best known recently from "Glee") in that video?


I was wondering, too.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

LoadStar said:


> Ok, that video was almost worth the kickstarter campaign alone.
> 
> Edit: one of the comments on that video asked the same thing I was thinking: was that Harry Shum Jr. (best known recently from "Glee") in that video?


Ha! I thought that same thing! (Mike Chang from Glee!)

If it isn't, that dude should be hired as his stunt double!!!


----------



## DreadPirateRob

That video just won the Internet.

And yes, that was Harry Shum (Mike Chang from Glee). He's in a dance troupe called the League of Extraordinary Dancers in his off time, and those were probably some of the other dancers with him. But he was definitely in it.


----------



## Robin

Zevida said:


> I don't want a Veronica Mars movie. I just want to watch Ryan, Kristen, Enrico, Rob and Jason hanging out together!


I want both!


----------



## danterner

DreadPirateRob said:


> That video just won the Internet.
> 
> And yes, that was Harry Shum (Mike Chang from Glee). He's in a dance troupe called the League of Extraordinary Dancers in his off time, and those were probably some of the other dancers with him. But he was definitely in it.


Huh. I remember watching the first season of the LXD online and enjoying it. Never made the connection that he was in that. Looks like LXD has been on Glee and on SYTYCD, and the series is now up to season 3.

http://thelxd.com/

I just rewatched the first episode (The Tale of Trevor Drift) and noticed that Ryan Hansen is in it. He's also in the S01E09 LXD episode "Fanboys"


----------



## cmontyburns

I think it's funny that Shum is in the video for about two seconds. Hansen shoves him down, and we never see him again.


----------



## David Platt

scooterboy said:


> Huh - I had no idea she was in House of Lies. I've only watched the first 2 or 3 episodes.


She's one of the stars of the show; it'd be pretty hard to miss her. Are you sure you're not thinking of House of Cards?


----------



## scooterboy

David Platt said:


> She's one of the stars of the show; it'd be pretty hard to miss her. Are you sure you're not thinking of House of Cards?


Probably. Which one is Kevin Spacey in? That's the one I've seen.

What channel is House of Lies on?


----------



## David Platt

scooterboy said:


> Probably. Which one is Kevin Spacey in? That's the one I've seen.
> 
> What channel is House of Lies on?


Yep, House of Cards is the Kevin Spacey show. House of Lies is a Showtime series starring Don Cheadle and Kristen Bell.


----------



## scooterboy

David Platt said:


> Yep, House of Cards is the Kevin Spacey show. House of Lies is a Showtime series starring Don Cheadle and Kristen Bell.


Ah - I don't get Showtime. No wonder I hadn't seen it. 

Is it good?


----------



## David Platt

scooterboy said:


> Ah - I don't get Showtime. No wonder I hadn't seen it.
> 
> Is it good?


I liked it a whole lot, but general consensus around here was that it sucks, so what do I know?


----------



## astrohip

scooterboy said:


> Ah - I don't get Showtime. No wonder I hadn't seen it.
> 
> Is it good?





David Platt said:


> I liked it a whole lot, but general consensus around here was that it sucks, so what do I know?


Hmm, I didn't think that was the consensus? I like it, it's funny, fast, different. Has a great cast of characters.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I like it and still watch it (belatedly), and it doesn't suck, I just feel like with Cheadle and KB it could be so much more, I guess.


----------



## Robin

I think it's great. Not Great Television, but a lot of fun and I'm looking forward to the next season. The threads here were overwhelmingly negative and I have no why.


----------



## markz

I really enjoy House of Lies!


----------



## StacieH

Surveys for T-shirt orders go out over the next week!


----------



## LoadStar

The revision to the "miniblinds" t-shirt looks a LOT better than the original design.


----------



## cmontyburns

Yes -- way better. Enough so that I am considering picking that one, although most likely I'll stay with the other. Oddly, I think they made the other one worse by adding the logo to the back. Logo tees don't need to have printing on both sides. And I would have preferred they not added the "official Kickstarter backer" text to it.


----------



## StacieH

That is much better! Now I'm going to have trouble deciding!


----------



## Maui

Yeah, the one with the blinds is so much better now.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Anyone know how much extra it will cost to get both?


----------



## nyny523

I got my survey!

I picked my shirt!

I'm so exited!!!

You can buy the second shirt for $25, charged to your amazon account. I just got the one - I picked the Noir.


----------



## StacieH

Have they said how long they would be filming? I know they are working around KB's schedule. I'll be in LA over Labor Day weekend.


----------



## cmontyburns

I would guess it'll be a quick shoot. Hard to see them filming into September, unfortunately.


----------



## StacieH

cmontyburns said:


> I would guess it'll be a quick shoot. Hard to see them filming into September, unfortunately.


Yeah, that's kind of the impression I got, but wanted to be sure. No biggie; we have tickets to see a taping of Craig Ferguson and a list of additional things to see and do.


----------



## cmontyburns

I just read on Indiewire that it is a 24-day shoot.


----------



## cmontyburns

What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## LoadStar

Whoops! Sorry, Jason!


----------



## DevdogAZ

It's silent, so no big deal, right?


----------



## StacieH

I got my survey. Will fill it out tonight!


----------



## scooterboy

It's begun:

http://www.slashfilm.com/first-look...on-dohring-in-the-veronica-mars-movie-sequel/


----------



## StacieH

Annnnd....Leo is back!


----------



## gilmoregirls102

StacieH said:


> Annnnd....Leo is back!


I saw this:

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/3461905?utm_hp_ref=tw

But, did they make an official Kickstarter announcement I missed?


----------



## StacieH

gilmoregirls102 said:


> I saw this:
> 
> http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/3461905?utm_hp_ref=tw
> 
> But, did they make an official Kickstarter announcement I missed?


I haven't seen anything from KS, but it's on the VM movie page on FB.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

StacieH said:


> I haven't seen anything from KS, but it's on the VM movie page on FB.


That's where I saw it too


----------



## StacieH

gilmoregirls102 said:


> That's where I saw it too


There have been other instances where it was on FB before Kickstarter, so hopefully it's true, LOL.


----------



## smak

I like the new blind design better too, but I don't really like the "she's back" part of it. Too big, so i got the logo one. Also like the backs of the EU variants better.

-smak-


----------



## Azlen

Here's a link from the Hollywood Reporter about Max Greenfield saying that he is going to be part of the movie.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/new-girls-max-greenfield-joins-571792


----------



## StacieH

I ended up getting the noir shirt. The new version of the other shirt is improved, but I still preferred the noir design.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I had a tough time choosing but finally went with the blinds shirt. I probably should have just purchased the other one, too, but I didn't.


----------



## cmontyburns

Still waiting for my survey.


----------



## StacieH

hummingbird_206 said:


> I had a tough time choosing but finally went with the blinds shirt. I probably should have just purchased the other one, too, but I didn't.


I really had to think abut it, too. When I first saw the new Blinds shirt, I thought I'd choose it. But the more I thought about it, I really preferred the Noir design. I can't spare the extra $25 right now for an extra shirt.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

StacieH said:


> I really had to think abut it, too. When I first saw the new Blinds shirt, I thought I'd choose it. But the more I thought about it, I really preferred the Noir design. I can't spare the extra $25 right now for an extra shirt.


I got the Blinds shirt, cause I dislike orange/red/yellow. I wish the Noir design was green/blue. I was meh about both of them.

I can't spare $25 right now either, but I'm not too upset about that since I don't like either, haha


----------



## Kamakzie

I picked the noir shirt


----------



## Graymalkin

Still waiting for my survey. I probably will cough up $25 for the second shirt.


----------



## Jonathan_S

hummingbird_206 said:


> I had a tough time choosing but finally went with the blinds shirt. I probably should have just purchased the other one, too, but I didn't.


Me too. (Right up to debating but ultimately not buying the other shirt as well)


----------



## Graymalkin

Got my survey today. I already had contributed enough for both T-shirts, so I didn't have to choose.


----------



## alpacaboy

Argh! I'm torn. In general, I don't want any more t-shirts in my house. And yet, I want both of them.


----------



## Maui

I need to remember to fill out my survey.


----------



## markz

I can't see me really wearing that shirt except for around the house or something. I am going with the Noir one.


----------



## LoadStar

Still no survey here. The only survey I got recently was from the Rifftrax kickstarter.


----------



## nyny523

markz said:


> I can't see me really wearing that shirt except for around the house or something. I am going with the Noir one.


That is a weekend shirt, as are all my T-Shirts.

I don't wear T-Shirts to work.


----------



## Maui

I went with California Noir for the t-shirt but I was going back and forth for a while. 

I am disappointed they are not gray


----------



## nyny523

Maui said:


> I went with California Noir for the t-shirt but I was going back and forth for a while.
> 
> I am disappointed they are not gray


----------



## stevel

If the blinds shirt hadn't said "SHE'S BACK" I might have picked it, but I went for the Noir shirt instead. Doesn't matter much as I also don't wear t-shirts except around the house.


Steve


----------



## cmontyburns

After a few days of waiting to get my survey, today I got an email warning me to fill out my survey soon or I might get bumped to the back of the rewards line. I checked my junk box and sure enough, the original survey mail was sitting in there from a few days ago. Mac OS X Mail lets 90% of the spam I get right through, but this one it trapped and it wasn't even junk. (Fortunately it didn't trap the the reminder mail.)

I went with Noir, although I doubt I'll wear it due to fit. I don't get why commodity t-shirts like this are always sized so oddly. Especially in length: unsurprisingly, these are disproportionately long. I'm 5' 9" and even the medium shirt is too long by a couple of inches, at least for wearing untucked.


----------



## LoadStar

Still no survey here.


----------



## markz

LoadStar said:


> Still no survey here.


No survey here either, and doesn't appear to be in spam.


----------



## cmontyburns

Vinnie van Lowe! Awesome.


----------



## StacieH

cmontyburns said:


> Vinnie van Lowe! Awesome.


I JUST read my email about him and Martin Starr.


----------



## cmontyburns

I assume the Martin Starr announcement is good news. I don't know who he is.


----------



## StacieH

cmontyburns said:


> I assume the Martin Starr announcement is good news. I don't know who he is.


I don't think it's good or bad. He was never in VM, but was in Party Down. I watched a few episodes and didn't care much for his character.

Another one I thought of was Jane Lynch. I think it'd be fun to see her back as well!


----------



## Zevida

Martin Starr is hilarious. I love him in Party Down. I also loved his (brief) guest spot on Parks & Rec. He pretty much played the same character.


----------



## alpacaboy

cmontyburns said:


> I assume the Martin Starr announcement is good news. I don't know who he is.


He was strongly and wholeheartedly recommended by Kristen Bell:






And Kristen would never steer me... I mean... us wrong.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Martin Starr was very good way back when in Freaks and Geeks. He hasn't had many meaty roles since then, but what he has done has been very good.


----------



## danterner

The last thing I saw him in was that show where he was an alien prince with super-powers. Louis Gossett Jr was in it, too.


----------



## StacieH

For those of you who are part of Kickstarter:

I actually watched all one hour and 5 minutes of this today:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_VwphKf34k[/media]

It's the VM movie "panel" at at the Austin Television Festival last month. Most of it is old news, but there are some interesting moments.


----------



## cmontyburns

I've never had one ounce of interest in going to Comic Con, but it would have been fun to be there today for the Veronica Mars panel. From the liveblogs, it was a real love-fest. Looking forward to seeing the video.


----------



## nyny523

When do we get our copy of the script? Wasn't that part of the deal?

I really want to read it!


----------



## cmontyburns

I _think_ the script was next year, before the movie opens.


----------



## mwhip

Been re-watching casually in anticipation and I totally forgot Jessica Chastain was in an episode.


----------



## DancnDude

nyny523 said:


> When do we get our copy of the script? Wasn't that part of the deal?
> 
> I really want to read it!


It says "On the day of the movie's release"


----------



## nyny523

DancnDude said:


> It says "On the day of the movie's release"


Oh.

Bummer.


----------



## StacieH

I watched all three seasons a few months ago, finishing in May. And now I'm starting over again. I am on episode 2 of season 2. And I'm seeing a lot that I didn't catch before.

I'm looking forward to my shirt, but other than that and the stickers, I don't think I'm due for anything else at the $35 level. I definitely don't want the script, because I'd read it and the movie wouldn't be the same for me.

Edited to add: looks like I do get the script. Huh. I'll ignore it until I see the movie, lol.


----------



## Robin

Yep, I won't touch the script until I've watched the movie.


----------



## getbak

First footage from the movie. Debuted during the Comic-Con panel...


----------



## markp99

Cannot . wait!


----------



## cmontyburns

I heart KB.


----------



## Graymalkin

It's going to be awesome.


----------



## Jesda

After so many years I've started to forget about the show's characters and storylines. Time to start watching from S1E1.

I guess as a NY lawyer she won't be driving the Lebaron anymore. Season 4 was going to make her an FBI agent.


----------



## LoadStar

Jesda said:


> Season 4 was going to make her an FBI agent.


That was one of several ideas they had, and the one that made it far enough to be produced into a presentation package for the network. They weren't really all that attached to that idea, though.


----------



## StacieH

Jesda said:


> After so many years I've started to forget about the show's characters and storylines. Time to start watching from S1E1.


I finished watching the entire series in May, and am watching it again, and I had already forgotten several things, LOL.


----------



## Robin

Jesda said:


> I guess as a [censored] she won't be driving the Lebaron anymore. Season 4 was going to make her an FBI agent.


Spoiler warnings, please!


----------



## gilmoregirls102

OMG. I can't wait.

I really can't wait.

I am so glad my babies will be bigger, because I think I am going to go away for the weekend (maybe we should make a meet out of this...?) that this comes out and go see it in the theater at least 3 times.


----------



## Jesda

Robin said:


> Spoiler warnings, please!


It will likely be a main part of the premise anyway, as shown in the trailer/preview video above.


----------



## eddyj

gilmoregirls102 said:


> go see it in the theater at least 3 times.


But what after the first weekend? How many more times?


----------



## StacieH

gilmoregirls102 said:


> OMG. I can't wait.
> 
> I really can't wait.
> 
> I am so glad my babies will be bigger, because I think I am going to go away for the weekend (maybe we should make a meet out of this...?) that this comes out and go see it in the theater at least 3 times.


Awesome idea! I'd come to a Dallas meet!


----------



## gilmoregirls102

StacieH said:


> Awesome idea! I'd come to a Dallas meet!


Let's do it in Dallas!!! I mean, I know it originated in Austin, but Dallas is close enough, lol.

I feel like that's fairly central, too (not east or west coast).

I'll start a meets thread once the release date is announced!!! :up:


----------



## StacieH

gilmoregirls102 said:


> Let's do it in Dallas!!! I mean, I know it originated in Austin, but Dallas is close enough, lol.
> 
> I feel like that's fairly central, too (not east or west coast).
> 
> I'll start a meets thread once the release date is announced!!! :up:


I actually didn't think of Austin. I'd do that, too. Dallas is more central, though. On the other hand, a lot of folks like Austin.


----------



## Maui

My guess is that it will not play anywhere in my area so I will anxiusly await the digital version "within a few days of release".

If it plays in a local theater I will go see it there just to support it.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Man, I wish the series was available streaming *somewhere*. I want to re-watch before the movie comes out, but I really don't want to add a DVD plan to have to do it.


----------



## dswallow

DreadPirateRob said:


> Man, I wish the series was available streaming *somewhere*. I want to re-watch before the movie comes out, but I really don't want to add a DVD plan to have to do it.


For a price.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0031KC8OM/ref=atv_dp_gtv_hd_sib


----------



## LoadStar

I wish they would release the a Blu-Ray of the series, especially since they have HD versions of the episodes.


----------



## nyny523

I own the DVDs.

I am in the middle of my third viewing....


----------



## LoadStar

Man, the survey for the kickstarter was a mess. I never got the survey, so I had to email in. Then, they couldn't find my contribution. Finally, after providing the information they needed to find it, their response got stuck in my spam filter, and by the time I noticed it, the survey had closed.

I finally sent in my responses now.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

dswallow said:


> For a price.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0031KC8OM/ref=atv_dp_gtv_hd_sib


Yeah, I'm not going to pay nearly $70 to watch each season online. That's insanity.


----------



## danterner

I don't know if they are still showing it, or where in the series they are, but I saw an episode airing last week on SOAP while flipping channels.


----------



## crowfan

I think they pretty much show it on a constant loop on the soap network.


----------



## SoBelle0

They do. Two a day, I think. 

I had borrowed DVDs, and only made it through S1E10. I think I just didn't have time to finish them. I still have them in iTunes format, and was going to put them on my phone for the treadmill. Saw an ad yesterday and set up a SP and today started S1E11 "Silence of the Lamb." How perfect is that!?


----------



## dswallow

DreadPirateRob said:


> Yeah, I'm not going to pay nearly $70 to watch each season online. That's insanity.


$44.99 for each season in HD; you certainly don't want to pay the per-episode price.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Checked the Soap Network runnings, but they're not in HD.


----------



## StacieH

The VM panel from Comic Con is on You Tube. I don't know if it's the one that Rob Thomas was promising, though. I think it runs about 37 minutes.


----------



## cmontyburns

Definitely not the "official" video.


----------



## StacieH

cmontyburns said:


> Definitely not the "official" video.


I figured. It looked pretty amateurish. The content should be pretty much the same. RT will probably add some behind the scenes footage before/after.

I found a 2006 VM panel on You Tube as well. It's pretty badly shot and edited, but there was one funny part:



Spoiler



An attendee got up to the mike and explained that he lived in her former apartment, where a package had been delivered to her. He held onto it and brought it with him to the panel. It was from her agent, who...as KB explained, "obviously doesn't know I moved two years ago!"


----------



## ewolfr

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/envelope/cotown/la-et-ct-onlocation-20130725,0,2661738.story



> Veronica Mars is closer to staging her comeback.
> 
> The movie spinoff of the teen television drama - which recently made waves in Hollywood after creator Rob Thomas launched the biggest film fundraising campaign in Kickstarter history - wrapped production in downtown Los Angeles early Tuesday.


----------



## cmontyburns

KB is on Leno tonight. She's there promoting a movie to be released and not VM, but it's hard to see Leno not asking her about VM. (Although he's usually a lousy interviewer, so maybe it's easy to see.)


----------



## cmontyburns

Only a very brief mention of VM at the end of the segment.

It was a pretty amusing interview. Not because KB was all that funny -- however, she is usually a charmer in interviews, and was the same this time -- but because she went on and on about a loud bird that has been keeping her up at night, and Leno had absolutely no idea how to move her on to something else.


----------



## Robin

What's the new movie?


----------



## danterner

To Kill A Mockingbird


----------



## LoadStar

Robin said:


> What's the new movie?


I didn't see the interview, but her next film to be released is "The Lifeguard," opening August 30.


----------



## cmontyburns

It's also available on iTunes now.


----------



## Robin

Shirts are rolling out:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/362725634650300416


----------



## dswallow

Robin said:


> Shirts are rolling out:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/362725634650300416


"crew" is on that one.


----------



## cmontyburns

What? She's cast, not crew!


----------



## Robin

Ahh, I totally missed that! Whoever does the movie's FB page should have noted that. They now have scores of people asking where there shirts are.


----------



## mwhip

Watched the episode last night where Mac learns she was switched at birth. I forgot how emotional this episode was plus bonus Aaron Paul!!!


----------



## cmontyburns

I've owned S1 for years and watched it this spring during the Kickstarter mania. But I never had S2 or S3 and haven't seen either since they first aired. I finally picked up a copy of S2 on eBay (brand new, $18) and am tearing into it. Just finish E6, "Rat Saw God".

I had forgotten how dense this season is! Lots happening in each episode, not all of it with success. But I'm enjoying revisiting it almost as much as I did rewatching S1, which I hadn't seen for a few years. I had forgotten who caused the bus crash, but was reminded of it in some article or other after the Kickstarter. So that's a bummer, but it'll be fun putting the puzzle together again.


----------



## TriBruin

mwhip said:


> Watched the episode last night where Mac learns she was switched at birth. I forgot how emotional this episode was plus bonus Aaron Paul!!!


Wow! I watched the exact same episode last night 

I am enjoying going back to S1 (and S2 & S3) and watching everything come back together. I had forgotten so many things about this show that it is fun watching it again.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

mwhip said:


> Watched the episode last night where Mac learns she was switched at birth. I forgot how emotional this episode was plus bonus Aaron Paul!!!


That episode gives me chills. Especially at the end, with that song, "Put yourself, put yourself in my place" with the creepy chanting...and the last thing she says (voice over, talking to Clarence Weidman), "Game on".

Woah.


----------



## cmontyburns

The Comic Con footage is on the backers website now.


----------



## cmontyburns

iTunes has the season 1 pilot (episode 1, the way it was aired on the network) for free this week. Also it looks like full seasons have been discounted (S1 is $24.99 HD and $19.99 SD; S2 and S3 are $24.99 SD and $29.99 HD).

I may have to get season 3. I've had the DVDs for S1 since back in the day, but I hadn't seen S2 or S3 since they first aired. I recently picked up a new copy of S2 from eBay for about $18, and having finished that I was looking for S3 at around the same price. But no dice -- it's in the $30's even on eBay. If I pay that price I might as well get it from iTunes, and it would be in HD.


----------



## SteveD

cmontyburns said:


> I may have to get season 3. I've had the DVDs for S1 since back in the day, but I hadn't seen S2 or S3 since they first aired. I recently picked up a new copy of S2 from eBay for about $18, and having finished that I was looking for S3 at around the same price. But no dice -- it's in the $30's even on eBay. If I pay that price I might as well get it from iTunes, and it would be in HD.


You may want to check wbshop at http://www.wbshop.com/search.do?query=veronica+mars&format=DVD. They have all three seasons on DVD for under $20 each.


----------



## cmontyburns

Wow, thanks for that -- I had no idea. Season 3 for $16.50!


----------



## astrohip

There's some cable channel that runs all the episodes, all the time. They run 'em from start to finish, then run them again. Over and over. One or two eps a day.

[runs to TiVo to see what channel it is...]

SOAP channel. Have no idea who or what SOAP is, but after all this VM talk lately, I decided to record them all, so I have 64 (?) eps sitting on my TiVo, waiting for the right time to have my own VM marathon.

So if you have the SOAP channel, you can get them for free.:up:


----------



## DreadPirateRob

But in SD


----------



## JLucPicard

DreadPirateRob said:


> But in SD


I saw that as a downside, too, but the upside is it takes less space. I'll have to see what the picture quality turns out to be to see how viable it is for me. (I'm not too much of an HD snob, so should be OK?)


----------



## StacieH

I was in LA last weekend, visiting a friend. Ive mentioned her before; she and her boyfriend do a lot of background work in Hollywood.

Her boyfriend spent a day working as a cab driver on the Veronica Mars movie. He said that the character in the cab was taking his parents to or from the airport (I cant remember). I asked who it was, and he asked me if Zach Efron was in the movie. I showed him a picture of Piz, and he thought thats who it was. He said there were several backers on the set that day, and that he thought the couple who played Pizs parents were also backers.

It was funny because even though the whole Kickstarter campaign has been the talk of Hollywood and he was aware of it, he said it took a while to realize that some of the extras were backers. He joked that they (he and some other background folks) couldnt figure out why all of these extras were standing around, seemingly very happy to be there!


----------



## StacieH

Stickers and shirts start going out today!


----------



## cmontyburns

I was glad to see that announcement. The updates have really dried up.

You can't really conclude anything from Rob's email, but the way he talks about the movie is starting to make me wonder if it's any good.


----------



## Maui

cmontyburns said:


> I was glad to see that announcement. The updates have really dried up.
> 
> You can't really conclude anything from Rob's email, but the way he talks about the movie is starting to make me wonder if it's any good.


I am not sure how you got that from the update.

It sounded like he is not a fan of the screening process, especially using unfinished prints.


----------



## danterner

cmontyburns said:


> I was glad to see that announcement. The updates have really dried up. You can't really conclude anything from Rob's email, but the way he talks about the movie is starting to make me wonder if it's any good.


I got the feeling he was managing expectations, too.


----------



## LoadStar

I dunno. To me, it just seemed like he was describing what virtually all movies go through. To me, nothing he described came as a surprise, and it didn't even sound all that negative to me. It was simply matter-of-fact, "this is how the business works."

Maybe it's just one of those things that some people don't want or need to know, sort of like not wanting to know how that hamburger on your plate came to be.


----------



## cmontyburns

Indeed, most of it was just matter-of-fact, here's-how-the-process works kind of stuff. But Rob's last few updates have talked about post-production, and he's mentioned several times things like having other people look the film because he might not be able to tell anymore what is working, and so on. It has been awhile since he has acted enthusiastic about how the movie is turning out. I'm sure he's tired, but I might have expected at least one "I'm excited about how it is taking shape!" comment. Dunno... I may be reading too much into things.


----------



## cmontyburns

Just received the shipping notice for my t-shirt!


----------



## Kamakzie

cmontyburns said:


> Just received the shipping notice for my t-shirt!


Lucky you! Nothing here yet


----------



## markz

I received notification too! The tracking number says delivery estimated on 10/28


----------



## TriBruin

Found my notification in my spam folder. But my shirt is on it's way.


----------



## Robin

Nothing here. Although I did learn that Rebecca has signed up for Gerber Life Insurance for her baby.

FOR THE LOVE OF DOG, WOMAN, THIS IS NOT YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS!


----------



## StacieH

I got my notification today. The USPS tracking site is down, so I haven't seen an estimated delivery date.


----------



## StacieH

StacieH said:


> I got my notification today. The USPS tracking site is down, so I haven't seen an estimated delivery date.


 Just checked again, and the info was there. Also Monday for me.


----------



## LoadStar

No notification here.


----------



## Maui

I have gotten no notification yet either.


----------



## StacieH

Mine has left the USPS sorting facility in N. Houston. I should get it today, tomorrow at the latest.
.


----------



## nyny523

Nuttin' here yet...


----------



## StacieH

Got it! Though I think I'll get more use out of the stickers than the shirt. There's no way in H-E-double hockey sticks that the shirt is an XL. But....I got it!


----------



## Kamakzie

It's been so long since I confirmed with them what shirt I wanted. Didn't they offer different sizes?


----------



## StacieH

Kamakzie said:


> It's been so long since I confirmed with them what shirt I wanted. Didn't they offer different sizes?


Yes, but Warner Brothers shirts run very small. At least I think so. I found that out this summer when I took a tour of the lot there and bought some shirts (Game of Thrones and Pretty Little Liars) for a nephew and niece.

Of course, that was after I had ordered my VM shirt.


----------



## aadam101

USPS says my shirt just arrived!! Wahoo!!


----------



## cmontyburns

I ordered a medium and it appears to be on the large side of what I would expect in a medium, although not too much so. And judging by the material, it will shrink a lot. Unfortunately, it's not my idea of a premium t-shirt: 2/3 poly, 1/3 cotton, and so thin it is basically sheer. 

All that said, it'll do. I'm happy to have it and expect I'll wear it from time to time.


----------



## cmontyburns

danterner said:


> I got the feeling he was managing expectations, too.





LoadStar said:


> I dunno. To me, it just seemed like he was describing what virtually all movies go through. To me, nothing he described came as a surprise, and it didn't even sound all that negative to me. It was simply matter-of-fact, "this is how the business works."
> 
> Maybe it's just one of those things that some people don't want or need to know, sort of like not wanting to know how that hamburger on your plate came to be.


And with t-shirt comes new backer update (and new footage!). I guess I can stop worrying about how much he is worrying.


----------



## nyny523

StacieH said:


> Got it! Though I think I'll get more use out of the stickers than the shirt. There's no way in H-E-double hockey sticks that the shirt is an XL. But....I got it!


I ordered a Large (I like my shirts big).

I really wanted to wear it - I hope it fits!!!


----------



## nyny523

Can someone post the address for the shirt email? 

Just so I know what to look for?

Thanks!


----------



## cmontyburns

nyny523 said:


> Can someone post the address for the shirt email?
> 
> Just so I know what to look for?
> 
> Thanks!


It came from:

[email protected]


----------



## cmontyburns

Re: the new footage.

If you're afraid to watch it, it is mostly cast and crew commentary on the Veronica / Piz vs. Logan triangle -- hence the "Love Triangle" title of the bit. Comments are interspersed with new clips from the movie.

It is mostly safe from spoilers. But if you watch, you will learn two things: 1. The present-day nature of Veronica's relationship (or if there is one) with both Logan and Piz; and 2. what brings Veronica back to Neptune for the movie.


----------



## Robin

Thanks for the summary! As someone who doesn't even watch previews, I think I'll pass.


----------



## smak

How many years later is the movie supposed to be from the last episode?

-smak-


----------



## DevdogAZ

smak said:


> How many years later is the movie supposed to be from the last episode?
> 
> -smak-


I think the movie is supposed to take place at Veronica's 10th high school reunion. So about nine years after S3, which took place during VM's freshman year of college.


----------



## LoadStar

smak said:


> How many years later is the movie supposed to be from the last episode?
> 
> -smak-





Spoiler



10 9. Part of the plot I believe occurs at the Neptune High 10 Year Reunion.


----------



## smak

LoadStar said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 10 9. Part of the plot I believe occurs at the Neptune High 10 Year Reunion.





Spoiler



And she's still dating Piz 9 years later? Weird.



-smak-


----------



## Robin

Stupid forum runner, not obeying spoiler tags in the preview. :-( unsubscribing now. 

PM me if anything interesting happens. ;-)


----------



## crowfan

smak said:


> * SPOILER * -smak-





Spoiler



Rob Thomas clarified on Twitter today that she and Piz have only just recently reconnected in NY. They have not been together the whole time.


----------



## smak

Robin said:


> Stupid forum runner, not obeying spoiler tags in the preview. :-( unsubscribing now.
> 
> PM me if anything interesting happens. ;-)





Spoiler



sorry





Spoiler







-smak-


----------



## Kamakzie

Just got my shipping notification!

P.S. Friday delivery..


----------



## nyny523

I just got my notice - it shipped yesterday!

They are using USPS, so I am not anticipating a speedy arrival...


----------



## Maui

nyny523 said:


> I just got my notice - it shipped yesterday!
> 
> They are using USPS, so I am not anticipating a speedy arrival...


Same.


----------



## StacieH

nyny523 said:


> I just got my notice - it shipped yesterday!
> 
> They are using USPS, so I am not anticipating a speedy arrival...


Mine actually arrived on the anticipated delivery date. It shipped on the 23rd and arrived on the 28th.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Got my shipping notice yesterday.


----------



## StacieH

StacieH said:


> Mine actually arrived on the anticipated delivery date. It shipped on the 23rd and arrived on the 28th.


Oops. I lied. I got the notification on the *25th* and it arrived on the 28th...


----------



## Neenahboy

Got my notice too! Scheduled to arrive Friday.


----------



## aadam101

I got my shirt. I like it a lot. I also got some stickers!!!


----------



## hummingbird_206

StacieH said:


> Got it! Though I think I'll get more use out of the stickers than the shirt. There's no way in H-E-double hockey sticks that the shirt is an XL. But....I got it!


Wow, no kidding. I wear a Women's medium in most tops/T-shirts and this XL is even smaller than a 'normal' medium. Bummer.


----------



## StacieH

hummingbird_206 said:


> Wow, no kidding. I wear a Women's medium in most tops/T-shirts and this XL is even smaller than a 'normal' medium. Bummer.


I haven't even bothered trying mine on. I'm going to have it made into a pillow for my office chair. Of course, I can't sew a stitch, so I'm going to have to ask someone to help.


----------



## logic88

cmontyburns said:


> Unfortunately, it's not my idea of a premium t-shirt: 2/3 poly, 1/3 cotton, and so thin it is basically sheer.


Yeah, the quality is not that high but that's OK. The movie was the goal, not the t-shirt.


----------



## StacieH

logic88 said:


> Yeah, the quality is not that high but that's OK. The movie was the goal, not the t-shirt.


I agree. I'm actually not that upset. I was a bit surprised, but not upset. I have a coworker who sews. I'm going to see if she can help with the pillow.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

StacieH said:


> I haven't even bothered trying mine on. I'm going to have it made into a pillow for my office chair. Of course, I can't sew a stitch, so I'm going to have to ask someone to help.


That's a great idea...I think I'm gonna do the same!!!!


----------



## cmontyburns

I take back my negative comments about the shirt. Well, maybe not take back, but I'll say they don't matter. I wore the shirt for first time today. We had cool weather so I wore it over a thermal. It fit perfectly, felt soft, and looked good. Even better, while I was out and about, I met another Kickstarter backer who approached me because I was wearing the shirt, and two other people who had not backed the project but knew of it. Fun. I like the shirt.


----------



## LoadStar

Still no shirt here, nor any notice of the shirt being mailed.


----------



## madscientist

Ditto here, LoadStar :-(


----------



## Azlen

Got my shirt and stickers today.


----------



## StacieH

cmontyburns said:


> I take back my negative comments about the shirt. Well, maybe not take back, but I'll say they don't matter. I wore the shirt for first time today. We had cool weather so I wore it over a thermal. It fit perfectly, felt soft, and looked good. Even better, while I was out and about, I met another Kickstarter backer who approached me because I was wearing the shirt, and two other people who had not backed the project but knew of it. Fun. I like the shirt.


That's cool! I actually did try mine on. It fit, technically. But it's not the fit I prefer.


----------



## The Spud

Azlen said:


> Got my shirt and stickers today.


As did I.


----------



## stevel

As did I. The shirt is indeed thin but the fabric seems to be good quality.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Got mine last week (day before Halloween, actually). 

I really like the shirt. I ordered an adult XL, and it fits about the way I would expect it to, maybe a tad short. It's what I would call "classic fit". And I *love* the material. Soft, thin t-shirts are what's hot in tees right now, and I much prefer them over the heavy, more rigid older style tees.


----------



## getbak

Woohoo! Just got my shipping notice.


----------



## smak

Got mine. The shirt actually is bigger than I thought it would be. It fits pretty well, although I'm afraid of washing/drying it once for fear it'll shrink.

It is pretty thin, but not horrible. Would much rather have it be too thin than one of those heavy shirts. 

-smak-


----------



## LoadStar

Shirt arrived today. Never received a shipping notice.


----------



## cmontyburns

Premiere date announcement supposedly coming this morning.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Is it just me, or is this about the lowest quality shirt you can get? I can hold it up to the light and see through it!


----------



## DevdogAZ

DavidTigerFan said:


> Is it just me, or is this about the lowest quality shirt you can get? I can hold it up to the light and see through it!


See some of the previous comments about that (594, 595). Thin, soft material is "in" for T-shirts now. They're more comfortable than the bulky "Beefy Ts" of the past, and just because they're thin doesn't mean they're low quality. I recently got a gift of one of these thin, soft T-shirts and it's quickly become my favorite shirt.


----------



## cmontyburns

Yep, I've worn the VM shirt a couple of times now and my opinion of it has changed quite a bit from that of my first impression. I quite like it now.


----------



## Azlen

The release date for the movie is going to be March 14, 2014.

http://insidemovies.ew.com/2013/12/04/veronica-mars-movie-release-date/


----------



## cmontyburns

I like that they're going wide with it instead of just doing a token release. Go big or go home.


----------



## DevdogAZ

cmontyburns said:


> I like that they're going wide with it instead of just doing a token release. Go big or go home.


Well, it would be kind of pointless of them to have partnered with Warner Bros. if they weren't going to get wide distribution out of it. An independent, self-funded movie can get narrow distribution by itself.


----------



## cmontyburns

DevdogAZ said:


> Well, it would be kind of pointless of them to have partnered with Warner Bros. if they weren't going to get wide distribution out of it. An independent, self-funded movie can get narrow distribution by itself.


Since WB owns the rights, they had no choice but to "partner" with them.  And since distribution is being handled by Warner Digital, it wasn't a sure thing they'd get much of a theatrical presence. As we know, the original plan was just for a token release before hitting the digital market. I agree that a bigger release is a logical place to have ended up, but I take it that this was not the original plan because Warners wanted to hedge their bets on the movie. So I'm thinking this development is a sign of their confidence in how the movie turned out!


----------



## Azlen

With the bigger release, I'm curious if the $35+ kickstarter backers are going to be able to download the movie around the release date. I would think they would want to wait awhile to ensure maximum box office but it was part of the kickstarter campaign.


----------



## smak

Am I the only one who's watched the ENTIRE series 5 times this year?



-smak-


----------



## StacieH

smak said:


> Am I the only one who's watched the ENTIRE series 5 times this year?
> 
> 
> 
> -smak-


I'm on number 3...


----------



## Neenahboy

Azlen said:


> With the bigger release, I'm curious if the $35+ kickstarter backers are going to be able to download the movie around the release date. I would think they would want to wait awhile to ensure maximum box office but it was part of the kickstarter campaign.


Rob Thomas just sent another backer update that included this:



> Q: How will this affect our digital downloads and DVDs of the movie?
> 
> A: This one is easy: it doesn't. If your Kickstarter rewards include a digital download of the movie, we've always promised that you'll get it within a few days of the film's theatrical debut. That's still the plan. For DVD and Blu-Ray rewards, I'm told that we're hoping to ship those out in early May, but that's still subject to change. We'll keep you posted if it does.


----------



## StacieH

I got a gift card for AMc theaters this week. Hoping to be able to use it for VM!


----------



## smak

Neenahboy said:


> Rob Thomas just sent another backer update that included this:


It seems that the few day delay in receiving the digital download will do the trick in enticing VM fans to go to the theater opening weekend.

-smak-


----------



## Robin

hummingbird_206 said:


> Wow, no kidding. I wear a Women's medium in most tops/T-shirts and this XL is even smaller than a 'normal' medium. Bummer.


Yep, no way could I wear mine. It's not really a problem, I almost never wear printed Ts anyway. I was in it to get the movie made!

I just need my girls to get a little older so I can stay them on VM and they can wear it.



smak said:


> Got mine. The shirt actually is bigger than I thought it would be. It fits pretty well, although I'm afraid of washing/drying it once for fear it'll shrink.


It sounds like there's a pretty big discrepancy between the men's and women's sizing.


----------



## Maui

smak said:


> It seems that the few day delay in receiving the digital download will do the trick in enticing VM fans to go to the theater opening weekend.
> 
> -smak-


I'll probably go see it anyway if it shows up in town here. Just as a way to further support it.


----------



## Robin

I'll happily see it in the theater if it opens here, but I doubt it will. It'll kill me to have no option but to wait!


----------



## Maui

Robin said:


> I'll happily see it in the theater if it opens here, but I doubt it will. It'll kill me to have no option but to wait!


Did you not toss in the extra $10 to get the digital copy? My town is bad about getting any movies except the big releases so I knew the odds of it opening here were small. $10 extra seemed like a easy call.


----------



## Robin

I did, but there will be a "few days" between when it opens in theaters and when the digital download is available.

I don't normally bother with opening night showings but THIS one I need desperately!


----------



## LoadStar

While I'm excited that they are opening wider than they originally planned, I guess I misunderstood the original plans. I hadn't realized they originally only intended in opening in select cities, so the current plans are what I thought they had intended all along. When someone mentioned that it was opening wide, I didn't think it was still going to be a limited release.

Hopefully it opens near here. There aren't a lot of theaters that specialize in limited releases here, and most of them focus on arthouse pictures. The only chances are if the Oriental or Downer Theaters pick it up. I guess we'll find out in a couple of months.


----------



## David Platt

Robin said:


> I'll happily see it in the theater if it opens here, but I doubt it will. It'll kill me to have no option but to wait!


It'll be playing in Portland. We should have a meet.


----------



## stalemate

I still don't have my stickets (I was a $10 backer). Should I have them yet? Do I need to do something to get them?


----------



## stalemate

StacieH said:


> Got it! Though I think I'll get more use out of the stickers than the shirt. There's no way in H-E-double hockey sticks that the shirt is an XL. But....I got it!


If I ever get my stickers... want to swap?


----------



## Robin

StacieH said:


> Got it! Though I think I'll get more use out of the stickers than the shirt. There's no way in H-E-double hockey sticks that the shirt is an XL. But....I got it!


Is it a women's shirt? If so an XL would probably fit me...if you're going to make it into a pillow or something and the size doesn't matter, want to swap?



David Platt said:


> It'll be playing in Portland. We should have a meet.


That's turning it into one spendy kickstarter!


----------



## smak

Robin said:


> Yep, no way could I wear mine. It's not really a problem, I almost never wear printed Ts anyway. I was in it to get the movie made!
> 
> I just need my girls to get a little older so I can stay them on VM and they can wear it.
> 
> It sounds like there's a pretty big discrepancy between the men's and women's sizing.


I've noticed that elsewhere. Ordered a couple of shirts for myself in my usual size from a website, and they fit like they should, then ordered a couple of the same shirt in women's sizes, and they were ridiculously small.

-smak-


----------



## nyny523

I ordered a Mens Medium.

I should have ordered a large, because I like my tee shirts to fit loose. 

But the medium does fit - and the fabric is nice and soft. And fashionably lightweight - that is the "look" for knit tops these days.

I will either wear it over a long sleeve top, or wait until it gets warmer!


----------



## Alfer

Aside from the true diehard fans who still remember, and followed this show, does the studio think any moviegoers outside that niche of folks will actually go see this? I'd think they'd be better off going straight to video to save $$$. I can't imagine folks outside of the fan base have any desire to pay to see this or do they think it will be some huge underdog hit?


----------



## smak

If only people in the fan base are going to see any particular movie, how does any original movie ever get anybody to go?

-smak-


----------



## Alfer

Should be interesting to see if they can pull it off.


----------



## LoadStar

Alfer said:


> Aside from the true diehard fans who still remember, and followed this show, does the studio think any moviegoers outside that niche of folks will actually go see this? I'd think they'd be better off going straight to video to save $$$. I can't imagine folks outside of the fan base have any desire to pay to see this or do they think it will be some huge underdog hit?


They don't have much to lose by widening the distribution a bit. The movie is already bought and paid for, so any extra that they earn is just gravy.


----------



## LoadStar

I think the only thing preventing a wider audience is how well (or _if_) they can market the film. The concept is fairly accessible, and I highly doubt it will require a significant (if any) knowledge of the TV show to understand.

The movie will almost certainly begin with a scene introducing who Veronica Mars is and give the audience a surface-level review of her history before moving onto what I expect will be a fairly self-contained plot without a huge amount of call-backs to obscure facts or events from the show.

That said, I'm not stupid. I don't expect that WB will do any marketing at all, and it'll breeze in and out of a limited number of theaters before you can sneeze.


----------



## dswallow

WB needs to have a high profile rerun of the series leading up to the movie opening, and again a few weeks after the movie has opened.


----------



## LoadStar

dswallow said:


> WB needs to have a high profile rerun of the series leading up to the movie opening, and again a few weeks after the movie has opened.


I'm not sure if that would even be possible. Rerun rights are currently held by SOAPnet, which is finally closing up at the end of the year. I doubt they'd be able to find a broadcast partner to replace them on that short of notice.


----------



## DevdogAZ

LoadStar said:


> I'm not sure if that would even be possible. Rerun rights are currently held by SOAPnet, which is finally closing up at the end of the year. I doubt they'd be able to find a broadcast partner to replace them on that short of notice.


Not only that, but if they wanted to rerun the whole series, one episode per night, five nights a week, and have it end before the movie premiere, they'd have to start right now.


----------



## Lori

Wearing my shirt today. LOVE it.


----------



## markz

Lori said:


> Wearing my shirt today. LOVE it.


Pic?


----------



## danterner

I backed at the $10 level (digital script copy) but today I received a shipping email with a tracking number. Anyone else? I wonder what they're sending me.


----------



## cmontyburns

danterner said:


> I backed at the $10 level (digital script copy) but today I received a shipping email with a tracking number. Anyone else? I wonder what they're sending me.


Accidental shirt, maybe?


----------



## DancnDude

I think they were going to send stickers to everybody.


----------



## danterner

DancnDude said:


> I think they were going to send stickers to everybody.


Yeah, I thought about that after I posted. But I went back to the kickstarter page and didn't see any reference to stickers at the $10 level. (ETA: found it -- "BONUS REWARD #2: Now that we added a $1 pledge level, we want to make sure our $10 backers don't feel under-appreciated, so I'm also excited to tell you that all backers at $10 and up will also receive an exclusive, limited edition set of Veronica Mars stickers.")

Seems pretty profligate to send stickers with a tracking number. It'd be cheaper just to send them by regular mail and if someone claims not to have received them, send them out again (I would think). But I won't look my gift stickers in the mouth.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

danterner said:


> But I won't look my gift stickers in the mouth.


Agreed with your entire post, but quoting this because it got a true laugh out of me!!! :up:


----------



## StacieH

The trailer is available on E! Online at 11 p.m. Eastern.


----------



## cmontyburns

I wore my VM shirt again yesterday. I met two people at Target, including the cashier, who were backers and happy to say so. I think I've met at least one backer every time I've worn the shirt.


----------



## smak

Veronica Mars opening up Paley Fest this year, 1 day before the movie opens.

I am sure hoping to go.

-smak-


----------



## Zevida

I rewatched the show for the first time since right after it aired. It was better than I expected! I was afraid it would be better in memory than in real life. And season 2 and 3 were much better than I remembered. I think the binge watching helped, it definitely helps to not focus on weak points as you quickly move on to something good and don't have time to focus on the bad. 

I actually liked season 1 a little less but mostly because I can't stand vapid Veronica or Lilly and I can't stand Veronica's mooning over Lilly who seemed to have no redeeming qualities.


----------



## LoadStar

This is the article where the trailer is *supposed* to be, but it isn't there yet:
http://www.eonline.com/news/495275/...er-love-murder-guns-and-a-high-school-reunion

Edit: they fixed it, it's up.


----------



## LoadStar

Interesting - the article suggests the movie is an AMC exclusive.


> The fan-funded flick hits theaters on Friday, March 14 in AMC Theaters in select markets across the U.S.


There's only one AMC theater in SE Wisconsin, and only 4 in the entire state. The one here is also a crap hole, if you ask me, compared to the Marcus Theaters. 

Huh.... apparently that news came out at the beginning of December, and I missed it.


----------



## cmontyburns

I hadn't see it, either. Disappointing. I have plenty of AMC options here, but they're not all that convenient (or nice).


----------



## Kamakzie

Looks freaking awesome!


----------



## Robin

My only theater chain is Regal so I'll be impatiently waiting for the digital download. :-( 

But it looks amazing!


----------



## Wil

Kamakzie said:


> Looks freaking awesome!


I didn't see that but I'll continue to hope for something interesting.

Piz vs. Logan? Please; that's not what the show, at its best, was about. The early episodes' voice-over introduced Logan as a psychotic, and that his role was, at his best, in the series, with an occasional redeeming feature.

Cover the midriff shooting? I hope the whole thing's not like that. Geeze. A person, for whatever reason, puts on a few pounds, who cares? Veronica can still be Veronica. Hell, even Veronica FAT (which she definitely was not remotely), would be interesting.


----------



## Robin

Wil said:


> Cover the midriff shooting? I hope the whole thing's not like that. Geeze. A person, for whatever reason, puts on a few pounds, who cares? Veronica can still be Veronica. Hell, even Veronica FAT (which she definitely was not remotely), would be interesting.


I didn't notice.

Regardless, she had a baby less that three months before shooting. Who can blame her for wanting to wear flattering clothes?


----------



## billypritchard

My least favorite part of the series was Logan and Veronica.


----------



## eddyj

Robin said:


> I didn't notice.
> 
> Regardless, she had a baby less that three months before shooting. Who can blame her for wanting to wear flattering clothes?


This guy:


----------



## Maui

billypritchard said:


> My least favorite part of the series was Logan and Veronica.


Same here. I never accepted that duo.


----------



## cmontyburns

I have to say I'm feeling only lukewarm about the trailer. I liked some of the other advance footage, though, so I'll stay positive.


----------



## mwhip

billypritchard said:


> My least favorite part of the series was Logan and Veronica.


Are you kidding me? The "our story is epic" speech is one of the greatest scenes in VM history. My only issue with LoVe is Dohring is not a very good actor. If someone could have brought more substance to the role I think it would have been a lot better.


----------



## LoadStar

mwhip said:


> Are you kidding me? The "our story is epic" speech is one of the greatest scenes in VM history. My only issue with LoVe is Dohring is not a very good actor. If someone could have brought more substance to the role I think it would have been a lot better.


He's miles better than "Donut." (Duncan Kane, played by Teddy Dunn.)


cmontyburns said:


> I have to say I'm feeling only lukewarm about the trailer. I liked some of the other advance footage, though, so I'll stay positive.


I kind of agree. Most of the footage was the same as what we've seen before, but when edited together into a trailer, it felt really blah. I'm not sure the trailer captured the noir feel very well either.


----------



## Lori

billypritchard said:


> My least favorite part of the series was Logan and Veronica.


It was my most favorite.


----------



## billypritchard

Lori said:


> It was my most favorite.


My wife's as well. The whole 'bad boy, but not that bad because of the love of the good girl' is so cliched that I wanted more from Veronica Mars. I generally side with The Baxter, which makes watching much of our modern entertainment disappointing.


----------



## jgametest

If your a fan of the show and what the movie made. Here is the direct link to the source, the trailer is viewable there. http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/559914737/the-veronica-mars-movie-project


----------



## Maui

billypritchard said:


> My wife's as well. The whole 'bad boy, but not that bad because of the love of the good girl' is so cliched that I wanted more from Veronica Mars.


Logan was such an awful person, not just to Veronica, but in general the first half of the series that the idea that she would fall for him seems far fetched.

But, I also had the same issue with Buffy and Spike.


----------



## billypritchard

Maui said:


> Logan was such an awful person, not just to Veronica, but in general the first half of the series that the idea that she would fall for him seems far fetched.
> 
> *But, I also had the same issue with Buffy and Spike*.


Oof. Don't even go there.


----------



## Lori

Maui said:


> Logan was such an awful person, not just to Veronica, but in general the first half of the series that the idea that she would fall for him seems far fetched.
> 
> But, I also had the same issue with Buffy and Spike.


I loved Buffy and Spike, too.

I am not so much a fan of bad boys in my real life, but on TV they are delicious.

Here's the thing. Bad boys really *can't* be reformed by the love of a good woman. But it's intoxicating to pretend that they can be.


----------



## Robin

Lori said:


> I loved Buffy and Spike, too.
> 
> I am not so much a fan of bad boys in my real life, but on TV they are delicious.
> 
> Here's the thing. Bad boys really *can't* be reformed by the love of a good woman. But it's intoxicating to pretend that they can be.


Bingo.

I have zero interest in bad boys IRL. My husband is literally the nicest person I know.

But on TV they're a hell of a lot of fun.


----------



## billypritchard

Robin said:


> Bingo.
> 
> I have zero interest in bad boys IRL. My husband is literally the nicest person I know.
> 
> But on TV they're a hell of a lot of fun.


I suppose this leads to a discussion of men, women, fantasy lives, etc...

But I sum it up by saying tomatoh.


----------



## TAsunder

Well, I like Logan more than Piz. To be honest, I forgot about Piz entirely until watching the Trailer. Completely un-memorable.


----------



## Lori

TAsunder said:


> Well, I like Logan more than Piz. To be honest, I forgot about Piz entirely until watching the Trailer. Completely un-memorable.


And that's the problem with nice guys on television. Bo-ring.

See: Riley Finn.


----------



## TAsunder

Lori said:


> And that's the problem with nice guys on television. Bo-ring.
> 
> See: Riley Finn.


Nice doesn't always mean boring, but in the Venn diagram there is definitely an overlap.


----------



## Lori

TAsunder said:


> Nice doesn't always mean boring, but in the Venn diagram there is definitely an overlap.


IRL, no.

But it's very, very difficult to write a nice guy for TV who's also interesting.


----------



## Zevida

Rewatching the series from the start does make it hard to like Logan, he is pretty awful the first half of season 1. But, he still manages to melt me so I can completely see how Veronica falls in with him - and it's also easy to see why she falls out from him so often as well. And that love is epic is the best scene in the show hands down.

On the other hand, I hated Buff + Spike, and I loved Riley. So I'm not predictably in love with the bad boy!


----------



## Robin

Lori said:


> IRL, no.
> 
> But it's very, very difficult to write a nice guy for TV who's also interesting.


Yep.

My marriage makes for awesome RL but would be seriously snore-worthy television.


----------



## billypritchard

Robin said:


> Yep.
> 
> My marriage makes for awesome RL but would be seriously snore-worthy television.


I dispute your assertion!

Good Guys of TV


----------



## smak

LoadStar said:


> He's miles better than "Donut." (Duncan Kane, played by Teddy Dunn.)


Rewatching the show many times this year, I actually don't think he's as horrible as I remembered.

I mean, the character is kind of blah, but I thought he did an ok job at certain times.

It's pretty hard to compare when most of the scenes you are in are with KB.

-smak-


----------



## madscientist

Just saw the trailer. I didn't think it was that bad. Much more like a movie trailer than a TV show promo, obviously. I'm still excited to see the movie!


----------



## mwhip

Well they do humanize and make you understand why he behaves badly based on his family and expectations from the media. But Veronica cuts through the bad boy exterior and melts him. LOL


----------



## hummingbird_206

Lori said:


> I loved Buffy and Spike, too.
> 
> I am not so much a fan of bad boys in my real life, but on TV they are delicious.
> 
> Here's the thing. Bad boys really *can't* be reformed by the love of a good woman. But it's intoxicating to pretend that they can be.





Robin said:


> Bingo.
> 
> I have zero interest in bad boys IRL. My husband is literally the nicest person I know.
> 
> But on TV they're a hell of a lot of fun.


QFT


----------



## john4200

billypritchard said:


> I dispute your assertion!
> 
> Good Guys of TV


That is really nice, and kind of sweet. But actually rather boring.


----------



## nyny523

Spike.

YUMMY!


----------



## smak

Any ideas where to get a season 1 DVD set at a local store. I doubt Best Buy has, unless in some sort of discount bin.

Amazon is out of stock.

-smak-


----------



## hummingbird_206

No B&M advice, but lots of options on eBay.


----------



## SteveD

I still recommend WBshop.com where each season is under $20 with free shipping.


----------



## The Spud

Deep Discount DVD is having a buy one get one free sale right now and season 1 is on sale for $22.72


----------



## Robin

Thanks! I just got all three seasons plus Studio 60 for $45.


----------



## smak

**** Red said:


> I still recommend WBshop.com where each season is under $20 with free shipping.


Yah, that's what I found. And since I'm local, I could get it quickly.

Tnanks.

-smak-


----------



## billypritchard

Good deal now for all three seasons - $36.

http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/111528/dvd-planet---veronica-mars-seasons-1-3-dvd


----------



## StacieH

Robin said:


> Thanks! I just got all three seasons plus Studio 60 for $45.


Nice! I would do the same, except I own them on Amazon and am in the middle of my 3rd viewing. I don't know if I'll watch it again, LOL.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

The entire series is now available on Amazon Prime Instant Video (which is free if you have Amazon Prime.) 

http://variety.com/2014/digital/new...aming-exclusively-on-amazon-prime-1201039809/


----------



## LoadStar

DreadPirateRob said:


> The entire series is now available on Amazon Prime Instant Video (which is free if you have Amazon Prime.)
> 
> http://variety.com/2014/digital/new...aming-exclusively-on-amazon-prime-1201039809/


Cool! I'll watch some on my TiVo tonight! Oh, wait...


----------



## SteveD

DreadPirateRob said:


> The entire series is now available on Amazon Prime Instant Video (which is free if you have Amazon Prime.)
> 
> http://variety.com/2014/digital/new...aming-exclusively-on-amazon-prime-1201039809/


In HD no less!:up:


----------



## Jonathan_S

DreadPirateRob said:


> The entire series is now available on Amazon Prime Instant Video (which is free if you have Amazon Prime.)
> 
> http://variety.com/2014/digital/new...aming-exclusively-on-amazon-prime-1201039809/


Cool. :up: 
I actually looked a few weeks ago and was disappointed it wasn't there. (What you you mean I actually have to get my DVDs out to watch it )


----------



## Kamakzie

DreadPirateRob said:


> The entire series is now available on Amazon Prime Instant Video (which is free if you have Amazon Prime.)
> 
> http://variety.com/2014/digital/new...aming-exclusively-on-amazon-prime-1201039809/


:up::up::up: I know what I'll be watching once I'm done with SG-1.


----------



## smak

Did VM originally air in HD when it was making its initial run?

-smak-


----------



## LoadStar

smak said:


> Did VM originally air in HD when it was making its initial run?
> 
> -smak-


I'm fairly certain it did.


----------



## dswallow

smak said:


> Did VM originally air in HD when it was making its initial run?


Yes, but it was an era where many of the affiliates weren't in HD yet, over the air or via cable/satellite, too.


----------



## cmontyburns

Aaaaand&#8230; we have a poster! Perhaps a tad generic, but I like it. It took me a moment to adjust to it, because KB obviously looks much younger on the cover art for the TV seasons. This will look good autographed and on my wall.


----------



## smak

I like it. How much was that one? $200?

-smak-


----------



## cmontyburns

smak said:


> I like it. How much was that one? $200?
> 
> -smak-


Heh, I couldn't remember and had to go look. Yep, $200.


----------



## hummingbird_206

I did the $100 and that includes the poster (unsigned).


----------



## smak

cmontyburns said:


> Heh, I couldn't remember and had to go look. Yep, $200.


If I had to do it over, I probably would have done that one, instead of the $35.

-smak-


----------



## madscientist

I believe I did $100. I can't even remember what it gets me. I remember I didn't go for the level with the TV show DVDs, but now I wish I had; I would have given them to my daughter for Christmas.


----------



## hummingbird_206

madscientist said:


> I believe I did $100. I can't even remember what it gets me. I remember I didn't go for the level with the TV show DVDs, but now I wish I had; I would have given them to my daughter for Christmas.


I had to go look up emails to see if I was getting a poster. Here's what I had received re the $100 level



> Rob Thomas says:
> For your further information, your credit card charge paying the amount pledged to the Veronica Mars Movie project of $100.00 included $8.55 of sales tax. Sales tax was charged on those physical and/or digital items within your reward package that are subject to tax at the applicable rate for your shipping address, including: PDF of shooting script, Limited edition t-shirt, Early digital download, Blu-Ray/DVD Combo Pack, Limited edition poster (unsigned).


and



> Reward: It just keeps getting better. Youll receive everything listed above -- the updates, the script, the T-shirt, the digital version, the movie poster. Additionally, youll receive a Blu-Ray/DVD combo pack that includes the documentary on the making of the Veronica Mars movie, plus other exclusive bonus features not available on the digital version. Available to US, Canada, Australia/New Zealand, Mexico, Brazil, and Select EU countries (Now including Norway and Switzerland! See Project Description for full list)


----------



## StacieH

I'm rewatching the series for the 3rd time. Well, fourth if you count when it was on the air..third time this year. And I have to say, I'm still impressed with how much story they were able to get in to each episode! I'm just starting Season 3.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I started rewatching this weekend, now that it's on Amazon Prime. Not sure how regularly I'll get to it with my usual shows starting back up, but I made it through the first 3 eps. Man, I can't believe how much I've forgotten - I remembered the basics of the Wallace and Weevil introductions, but I had completely forgotten about the extended Paris Hilton cameo. 

I watched it via Airplay from my iPad, thrown up to the Apple TV. Picture quality was a little funky at the beginning of each ep, but it sorted itself out after a minute or so.


----------



## smak

I've been watching on the XBOX Amazon app. Looks pretty decent. Better then my ripped DVDs

I'd have to say that the pilot is probably in the top 5 pilots of the last 20 years.

-smak-


----------



## LoadStar

smak said:


> I've been watching on the XBOX Amazon app. Looks pretty decent. Better then my ripped DVDs
> 
> I'd have to say that the pilot is probably in the top 5 pilots of the last 20 years.
> 
> -smak-


It's even better if you watch it with the extended cold open. Without that, it's still OK, but that extended cold open just completes the episode.


----------



## MikeekiM

LoadStar said:


> It's even better if you watch it with the extended cold open. Without that, it's still OK, but that extended cold open just completes the episode.


I am starting to watch the series for the very first time... I just finished the pilot... what is the "extended cold open"?


----------



## LoadStar

MikeekiM said:


> I am starting to watch the series for the very first time... I just finished the pilot... what is the "extended cold open"?


It's on the DVDs... been a while, I forget where. It was intended to be attached to the beginning of the pilot episode, but was cut for the version that actually aired, and the version that appears on DVDs and is streaming. Here it is on YouTube:





(Cold Open, for those puzzled by the terminology, is television terminology for a scene that precedes a title sequence. "Cold" refers to dropping an audience "cold" into the show without the title sequence to introduce the show; "open" means that it opens, or begins, the show. As an example, the first sketch on Saturday Night Live is referred to as a cold open.)


----------



## smak

LoadStar said:


> It's even better if you watch it with the extended cold open. Without that, it's still OK, but that extended cold open just completes the episode.


Hmmm, Amazon streaming seems to have NO cold open.

-smak-


----------



## MikeekiM

LoadStar said:


> It's on the DVDs... been a while, I forget where. It was intended to be attached to the beginning of the pilot episode, but was cut for the version that actually aired, and the version that appears on DVDs and is streaming. Here it is on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Cold Open, for those puzzled by the terminology, is television terminology for a scene that precedes a title sequence. "Cold" refers to dropping an audience "cold" into the show without the title sequence to introduce the show; "open" means that it opens, or begins, the show. As an example, the first sketch on Saturday Night Live is referred to as a cold open.)


Thanks...glad I got to watch it before continuing on with the rest of the series...

I know it has no bearing on any of the future content, but glad I watched it while the first ep was still fresh in my mind!


----------



## cmontyburns

What's funny is that I always remember the first episode as starting with that "cold open", which is Rob T's preferred cut. But if memory serves, the network disagreed and began the ep with the high school scene for air. So I must have seen that alternate cut when the show debuted, but I just don't remember it. The series has always begun with Veronica staking out the motel, in my mind. (Which it certainly should.)


----------



## LoadStar

Ok, this is cool. I just stumbled upon this through a Google search. I know nothing about this site, have nothing to do with it, but here it is:
Veronica Mars - Pilot - Script (an earlier edit than the one that aired)
Veronica Mars - Story Notes (also very early)

I can't definitively verify that these are legit, but they look to me like they are. The script looks like it's an early version of the pilot, back when Rob Thomas was planning on selling it to HBO or Showtime, not UPN. The show notes seem to be from about the same timeframe. It's interesting to see changes to the show as it evolved toward the version that aired.


----------



## Wil

cmontyburns said:


> What's funny is that I always remember the first episode as starting with that "cold open"


Whether from reruns or versions available on line I'd guess a lot of VM viewers saw the opening in the first episode.

I didn't see the first few episodes first run; I stumbled onto the series I think episode #4 or so because I heard about it (maybe here on TCF) and have always liked the Nancy Drew formula. It may even have been in reruns at that point. So I then got the first few episodes from nefarious sources and the opening was there.


----------



## LoadStar

I'm wondering if the extended open aired somewhere like Canada, but not here, and that's how so many people saw it (downloads of the episode capped from Canada).


----------



## DevdogAZ

I definitely remember seeing that extended cold open when I watched. I think I watched S1 via torrents during the summer after it first aired, because I know I caught up and watched S2 and S3 live as they aired.


----------



## smak

LoadStar said:


> I'm wondering if the extended open aired somewhere like Canada, but not here, and that's how so many people saw it (downloads of the episode capped from Canada).


The DVD I bought originally had it. I'm not sure if there were 2 versions of the pilot on the DVD, but the same cold opening that is in that youtube, is the one on my PC.

Amazon streaming has no cold opening, which makes the pilot <40 minutes which is pretty short.

-smak-


----------



## Lori

smak said:


> The DVD I bought originally had it. I'm not sure if there were 2 versions of the pilot on the DVD, but the same cold opening that is in that youtube, is the one on my PC.
> 
> Amazon streaming has no cold opening, which makes the pilot <40 minutes which is pretty short.
> 
> -smak-


It's on my DVD, too.


----------



## Maui

cmontyburns said:


> Aaaaand we have a poster! Perhaps a tad generic, but I like it. It took me a moment to adjust to it, because KB obviously looks much younger on the cover art for the TV seasons. This will look good autographed and on my wall.


I rather likethe poster. I originally ponied up for the signed poster but then backed it down to the $100 donation.


----------



## LoadStar

CW announces an online "Veronica Mars" spinoff series:
http://www.deadline.com/2014/01/veronica-mars-gets-digital-spinoff-series-on-cw/
http://tvline.com/2014/01/15/veronica-mars-spin-off-the-cw-digital/

This is the first I've ever heard of CW Seed. Interesting.


----------



## cmontyburns

I was just going to post that. Looking forward to some details.


----------



## LoadStar

Well, details... unless he was kidding, of course. Hard to tell.


@RobThomas said:


> The CW web series: a comedy featuring @HiRyanHansen attempting to put together a Dick Casablancas spin-off of #VeronicaMars. No date yet.





@JeremyMeyers said:


> @RobThomas so its like a 'behind the scenes in hollywood' thing? or @HiRyanHansen AS dick?





@RobThomas said:


> [email protected] @HiRyanHansen Ryan as version of Ryan trying to put together a Dick Casablancas series.


----------



## stevel




----------



## cmontyburns

New website for the movie is up. It includes the promised "thank you" list of all donors (at least those who didn't opt out of being included). Silly, but it was kind of cool seeing my name on it.

http://theveronicamarsmovie.com/


----------



## The Spud

cmontyburns said:


> New website for the movie is up. It includes the promised "thank you" list of all donors (at least those who didn't opt out of being included). Silly, but it was kind of cool seeing my name on it.
> 
> http://theveronicamarsmovie.com/


The new phone book is here. The new phone book is here. 

Yeah, I looked for my name too.


----------



## getbak

Does that mean I can get an IMDB page now?


----------



## Maui

getbak said:


> Does that mean I can get an IMDB page now?


I think they could break IMDB if the gave all 91,585 people a page.


----------



## Kamakzie

Maui said:


> I think they could break IMDB if the gave all 91,585 people a page.


I'm mad I thought my $30 perk would get me an Executive Producer title!


----------



## MikeCC

Kamakzie said:


> I'm mad I thought my $30 perk would get me an Executive Producer title!


I think they reserved that for the $75 level. To get Associate Producer title, it was $50.


----------



## cheesesteak

I saw a trailer for this movie before I, Frankenstein yesterday. Looks interesting.


----------



## cmontyburns

I know you're all getting the backer updates and will have seen this, but -- AMC has announced the locations that will be carrying the movie.

Full list here:

https://www.amctheatres.com/movie-n...-sale-february-14th-locations-announced-today

Plenty of choices for me, although AMC is not my preferred exhibitor and their theaters aren't the nicest in town.


----------



## whoknows55

Anyone in DC want to go as a group at one of the local theaters?


----------



## Jonathan_S

whoknows55 said:


> Anyone in DC want to go as a group at one of the local theaters?


Sure. (start a meet thread?)


----------



## LoadStar

Well, at least the one Milwaukee area AMC will be showing it. Unfortunately, that theater is a absolute hole.

(They have Johnson Creek listed under Milwaukee, but it is quite some distance from Milwaukee. It is almost exactly halfway between Milwaukee and the east side of Madison.)


----------



## Neenahboy

Wait, it's not an AMC exclusive, is it?


----------



## DancnDude

Neenahboy said:


> Wait, it's not an AMC exclusive, is it?


I think it is, other than having a few select theaters set up in areas that don't have an AMC.

The AMC in Fitchburg (Madison) is really nice, although it started out as something else and was purchased by AMC.


----------



## smak

This is extremely early for it to be known what exact theaters a movie is going to play in, so they may have some special deal with AMC.

Usually the exhibitors actually screen the movie first, and then decide where they want to place it. They could have screened it already, but it's usually only a few weeks before the movie is set to open. 

So I do kind of think that AMC is getting some sort of exclusivity for some sort of guaranteed placement in a certain amount of theaters.

-smak-


----------



## cmontyburns

Neenahboy said:


> Wait, it's not an AMC exclusive, is it?


Yep. This was a surprise (to me, anyway) when it was announced a number of weeks ago.


----------



## Robin

DancnDude said:


> I think it is, other than having a few select theaters set up in areas that don't have an AMC.


And some areas don't have either.


----------



## stevel

I was happy to see it will be playing in Tyngsboro MA, just south of me. It is listed under "Boston", but that's some 40 miles away. Even though I will get a download I will see it in the theater.


----------



## nyny523

Make sure you look at the list very carefully.

The put the Long Island theaters in with the New Jersey theaters, instead of in the New York theaters section...


----------



## Robin

Yeah, the listing is pretty impossible to use. Being able to do a find on the state would be a nice touch.


----------



## Maui

Hmm, going to have to drive about 45 minutes to a neighboring town if I want to show my support.


----------



## Azlen

I guess I am one of the lucky ones. It's showing at a relatively new theater about a mile and a half south of me.


----------



## cmontyburns

Azlen said:


> I guess I am one of the lucky ones. It's showing at a relatively new theater about a mile and a half south of me.


It's nice to know it'll play in Peoria.


----------



## Azlen

cmontyburns said:


> It's nice to know it'll play in Peoria.


Technically for me, it'll be right across the border in Glendale, but it's at another theater in north Peoria so it still works.


----------



## StacieH

Luckily, the closest theater to us is an AMC, and is on the list. Yay!

I'll be out of town until the 14th at a work conference, and will probably take Monday off. Perfect for some "me" time. Mani/pedi...lunch...Veronica Mars...

Can't wait!!


----------



## DreadPirateRob

It's playing at my local AMC, so I'm stoked. I'm going to buy tix on 2/14 once they go on-sale. 

In related news, I'm almost done watching S1 on Amazon Prime. I've always told people it's one of the best seasons of TV ever, but it's been a long time since I've watched it. And, man, it is *really* good.


----------



## StacieH

Have you seen tonight's Kickstarter e-mail update? They have several of the stars (and co-stars) lined up to tweet while you watch certain episodes, whether on DVD, Amazon, etc. They've posted the schedule.

I actually hate Twitter, but may try to catch a few. Sounds interesting!


----------



## stalemate

I think I would have to go to Dallas to see it.


----------



## StacieH

I joined the VM Watch Party the other day. It was "Rapes of Graff," and Daran Norris (Cliff McCormack) was tweeting. I tweeted a few comments myself.

This morning I got a notice that Norris is now "following" me on Twitter. Weird...


----------



## cmontyburns

Your love will be epic!


----------



## StacieH

cmontyburns said:


> Your love will be epic!


LOL. Well, I don't like or use Twitter, so he's going to be disappointed.


----------



## cmontyburns

The movie is this week's EW cover story:


----------



## StacieH

cmontyburns said:


> The movie is this week's EW cover story:


There's a behind the scenes video of the photo shoot on EW'S FB page, and a sneak peek of the film on the movie's FB page.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Here's a fun little video on EW's FB page from the above photoshoot (bewarned, you have to "like" EW on FB to watch it):

https://www.facebook.com/entertainmentweekly?v=app_272887412730429&rest=1

ETA: or what StacieH just said. I had the reply box open while I was watching the film clip and the photoshoot clip.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Back to my rewatch:

I am at the halfway point in S2 now, watching 2.9, 2.10 and 2.11 yesterday. I am enjoying it quite a bit - for some reason I had it in my head that S2 was a significant letdown from S1, but I'm not finding it that way at all. Of course, we still have half a season to go.

2.9 had a fun _Buffy_ reunion with Willow and Cordy having a nice little catty exchange. 2.10 was a nice bottle episode. 2.11 marks the end of the Duncan Kane era with a fun little caper, where V gets to outsmart both Lamb (not hard) as well as the FBI. But the capper for me was at the end of 2.11, where we get a closeup of a fortune cookie fortune that Duncan had previously given to V - and below the fortune are the Numbers from Lost. #mindblown


----------



## StacieH

DreadPirateRob said:


> Back to my rewatch:
> 
> I am at the halfway point in S2 now, watching 2.9, 2.10 and 2.11 yesterday. I am enjoying it quite a bit - for some reason I had it in my head that S2 was a significant letdown from S1, but I'm not finding it that way at all. Of course, we still have half a season to go.
> 
> 2.9 had a fun _Buffy_ reunion with Willow and Cordy having a nice little catty exchange. 2.10 was a nice bottle episode. 2.11 marks the end of the Duncan Kane era with a fun little caper, where V gets to outsmart both Lamb (not hard) as well as the FBI. But the capper for me was at the end of 2.11, where we get a closeup of a fortune cookie fortune that Duncan had previously given to V - and below the fortune are the Numbers from Lost. #mindblown


I finished Season 3 the other day and am starting over the Season 1. So, this is watch #5. YesIm addicted.

I just finished Ep 4 (Wrath of Con). However, this time, Im mostly listening while I work. I dont necessarily intend to watch every episode. Im mostly trying to pass time at work.


----------



## cmontyburns

StacieH said:


> There's a behind the scenes video of the photo shoot on EW'S FB page, and a sneak peek of the film on the movie's FB page.


EW also has new movie footage (which I assume is the same as what is on the FB page).

I have to say, I'm still a little nervous based on this new footage. Every bit of the movie they've released now has just seemed a little off somehow. I'm hoping that when it's all seen in context, it'll seem like the same Veronica Mars (albeit writ large).


----------



## Wil

cmontyburns said:


> Every bit of the movie they've released now has just seemed a little off somehow. I'm hoping that when it's all seen in context, it'll seem like the same Veronica Mars (albeit writ large).


You can't go home again. I didn't much care for the trailer at all. I'm just hoping for not an embarrassment at this point.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

This latest clip didn't really do anything for me. But I liked the trailer and the other footage quite a bit. So I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Wil

DreadPirateRob said:


> I liked the trailer and the other footage quite a bit. So I'm cautiously optimistic


Go Pirates!


----------



## Zevida

DreadPirateRob said:


> Back to my rewatch:
> 
> I am at the halfway point in S2 now, watching 2.9, 2.10 and 2.11 yesterday. I am enjoying it quite a bit - for some reason I had it in my head that S2 was a significant letdown from S1, but I'm not finding it that way at all. Of course, we still have half a season to go.


On rewatch I preferred season 2 to season 1.


----------



## cmontyburns

I'm seeing some recommendations for a new screenplay-reading app (iOS) called Weekend Read. News to me, but apparently properly-formatted screenplays are tough to read on mobile platforms because of said formatting. Weekend Read optimizes them for mobile.

It's free, apparently good, and I do have a screenplay to read sometime in the next few weeks.  Downloaded for readiness.

Oh, and the App Store page for the app has a quote -- ''Staggeringly useful." -- from Dan Etheridge, who is none other than the producer of Veronica Mars.


----------



## madscientist

Bah. The preview showing here in Boston sold out in minutes. I got my email at 9:07 and by the time I managed to get into the site, all tickets were sold. *sigh*.


----------



## StacieH

madscientist said:


> Bah. The preview showing here in Boston sold out in minutes. I got my email at 9:07 and by the time I managed to get into the site, all tickets were sold. *sigh*.


It looks like there are tickets available at the Houston area theater, but I won't be back in town until after 8 that night. I'm just going to have to see it that weekend with the regular folk....


----------



## madscientist

The preview showing has extra footage from the premieres, plus special t-shirts and lanyards. The one in Boston was $18 / ticket. I wonder if we'll see scalper tickets up on ebay or stubhub or whatever...


----------



## cmontyburns

StacieH said:


> It looks like there are tickets available at the Houston area theater, but I won't be back in town until after 8 that night. I'm just going to have to see it that weekend with the regular folk....


Yep, still available. I debated about going (I live near downtown so Sugar Land isn't right around the corner). But since I've come this far, and I just remembered I received a Fandango gift card in my Christmas stocking, what the heck!

Ticket purchased.


----------



## madscientist

Apparently there were tweets with links to the site going around up to 90 mins. before the email went out... overall I'm still happy to not be on Twitter tho


----------



## StacieH

cmontyburns said:


> Yep, still available. I debated about going (I live near downtown so Sugar Land isn't right around the corner). But since I've come this far, and I just remembered I received a Fandango gift card in my Christmas stocking, what the heck!
> 
> Ticket purchased.


We are 25 miles west of Katy, so I'm not sure I'd go even if I could. I'll wait and go to Katy Mills.


----------



## cmontyburns

madscientist said:


> Bah. The preview showing here in Boston sold out in minutes. I got my email at 9:07 and by the time I managed to get into the site, all tickets were sold. *sigh*.


Just in case you're reading the thread and not your e-mail AMC has released extra tickets for the 13th event. Try again!


----------



## LoadStar

Nearest showing to me is Chicago River East 21. That's a really long drive for something like this... although that is a very nice theater, as I recall from the two Serenity preview showings that I went to there.


----------



## cherry ghost

LoadStar said:


> Nearest showing to me is Chicago River East 21. That's a really long drive for something like this... although that is a very nice theater, as I recall from the two Serenity preview showings that I went to there.


Northbrook Court 14


----------



## madscientist

cmontyburns said:


> Just in case you're reading the thread and not your e-mail AMC has released extra tickets for the 13th event. Try again!


Yeah, I noticed the email about 10 minutes after it was sent, and I got tickets! Hope it will be fun.


----------



## LoadStar

cherry ghost said:


> Northbrook Court 14


I was referring to the March 13 Fan Event. River East 21 is the only one in the area for that date.

For the actual showing of the movie, there are indeed several more. For me, nearest for that is Mayfair 18.


----------



## cherry ghost

LoadStar said:


> I was referring to the March 13 Fan Event. River East 21 is the only one in the area for that date.
> 
> For the actual showing of the movie, there are indeed several more. For me, nearest for that is Mayfair 18.


Ah, my mistake


----------



## cmontyburns

Going back to the t-shirt discussion...

Some people were unhappy with the shirts, and wished that the money for them had just gone into the movie instead. Turns out, it did. This EW post says that Warner Bros ended up picking up the tab for all the Kickstarter rewards and their fulfillment. Nice!


----------



## cmontyburns

Was just listening to EW's Entertainment Geekly podcast. It's co-hosted by Jeff Jensen, the EW writer who penned the Veronica Mars cover story in the current issue. One of the podcast topics was (loosely) "genre TV and movies we are looking forward to this year". Jensen mentioned Veronica Mars, due to the conversation and debate that will no doubt come up again about how the movie came to be, what it all means, etc. He then let slip that he had already seen the film. Jensen very specifically avoided giving any kind of review, but he did say (spoilerizing for those who don't even want hints of opinions):



Spoiler



"As a Veronica Mars fan, so much of this movie made me really happy."


----------



## Neenahboy

Per Rob Thomas's latest backer email, the movie will premiere in theaters and online (iTunes, Amazon, on-demand via participating cable/sat providers) at the same time worldwide. That means that backers will receive their digital versions on March 14th as well.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Neenahboy said:


> Per Rob Thomas's latest backer email, the movie will premiere in theaters and online (iTunes, Amazon, on-demand via participating cable/sat providers) at the same time worldwide. That means that backers will receive their digital versions on March 14th as well.


I have to think that's going to hurt the opening weekend box office, but maybe they decided that any money they get from ticket sales is gravy anyway, so why worry about it?

Too bad there's not a way to know how much would have been made without this decision so we could compare it to what is made with this decision.


----------



## Robin

Yay! That's fantastic news. 

It's not going to be in theaters anywhere near me.


----------



## Kamakzie

Excellent! Will we have to choice of where we download from?


----------



## stevel

I bought my tickets for opening day - even though I will get the digital download, I want to support it in the theaters. Near me, it's playing (at least at this time) in a small theater at a 12-plex. Probably fewer than 100 seats.

No details of the downloads were provided.


----------



## smak

DevdogAZ said:


> I have to think that's going to hurt the opening weekend box office, but maybe they decided that any money they get from ticket sales is gravy anyway, so why worry about it?
> 
> Too bad there's not a way to know how much would have been made without this decision so we could compare it to what is made with this decision.


It seems like it's only going to be in a couple hundred theaters, so earnings at the box office aren't really that big a deal. I think you're right, it's gravy.

It's really not the type of movie that the studio is going to back making 1000's of prints for.

-smak-


----------



## cmontyburns

smak said:


> It seems like it's only going to be in a couple hundred theaters, so earnings at the box office aren't really that big a deal. I think you're right, it's gravy.
> 
> It's really not the type of movie that the studio is going to back making 1000's of prints for.
> 
> -smak-


Or perhaps more significantly, not a movie that theaters are going to sign up to show. Per Rob's email:



> Getting into more theaters might also have been easier if we hadn't promised that backers at $35 and up would receive digital copies of the movie within a few days of the film's release. It's basic math: movie theaters try to show movies that people will come out to see, and that's a riskier proposition when 65,000+ people get copies of the movie on opening weekend.


----------



## LoadStar

smak said:


> It seems like it's only going to be in a couple hundred theaters, so earnings at the box office aren't really that big a deal. I think you're right, it's gravy.
> 
> It's really not the type of movie that the studio is going to back making 1000's of prints for.
> 
> -smak-


Studios aren't really making prints much anymore. Paramount already went digital only, and the rest primarily distribute in digital here in the states. I haven't heard, but I'd bet that the VM movie will be a digital only distribution.


----------



## cmontyburns

It does beg the question about how they'll determine if the movie is a success.


----------



## Neenahboy

Kamakzie said:


> Excellent! Will we have to choice of where we download from?


More specific details on that in a week or two.


----------



## dswallow

cmontyburns said:


> It does beg the question about how they'll determine if the movie is a success.


That's pretty much pre-determined. I suppose the question really should be how will they determine if it's a spectacular success. And the answer there is that it'll probably be pretty obvious.

Even with the studios "contribution" by paying all the costs for the fulfillment and product to Kickstarter pledgers, we're just not talking but in the very low "few million dollars" range that's been put in by anybody other than the Kickstarter backers and the principals involved in the production.

You can pretty much release anything and there'll be some minimum number of ticket buyers in theaters for it. I think it'd be very difficult to argue that between the buzz over the movie, the die-hard fans, and just those who have name recognition of the film and casual interest in it, that there'll be more than enough money made in ticket sales to cover whatever the studio contributed.

If the movie completely stank it probably would do at least that much business.

The likelihood of it completely stinking is, well, non-existent. 

And we'll probably never quite know the full extent -- you know there's simply got to be more interest in buying the DVD's of the TV show, which has to translate in value for money invested by the studio, too. If they'd have had a Blu-ray release of the TV series I know I'd have bought a copy already. We know the studio sold rights to Amazon to show the series on Amazon Prime Video, which already produced some level of income.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

stevel said:


> I bought my tickets for opening day - even though I will get the digital download, I want to support it in the theaters.


This.

On a side note, finished S2 rewatch this weekend. So, so good. I'm going to try and get through S3 before opening day, but it's going to be harder now that the Olympics are finished and all of the normal shows are starting back up.


----------



## dswallow

Anyone here going to be at the AMC Neshaminy 24 in Bensalem, PA (north of Philadelphia) for the March 13 Fan Event?


----------



## StacieH

Audible.com is taking pre orders for the first VM book. I'm going to wait until it comes out...


----------



## smak

And here's the first two minutes of the VM movie.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=303146693165941

-smak-


----------



## StacieH

I watched it! I think I'm more excited now than I was before I watched it!


----------



## T-Wolves

I'm seeing that the movie's running time is listed as only 68 minutes (66 if you discount the 2-minute series recap). That's pretty short for a feature film, isn't it?


----------



## Neenahboy

T-Wolves said:


> I'm seeing that the movie's running time is listed as only 68 minutes (66 if you discount the 2-minute series recap). That's pretty short for a feature film, isn't it?


The runtime is 108 minutes.


----------



## Robin

Have they said anything about what time it will be available for download? I'm planning a viewing party since it's not in theaters anywhere near here.


----------



## cmontyburns

Not yet. Rob T. has said that those details are forthcoming.


----------



## StacieH

NOT digging the "reimagining" of the theme song. I want the Dandy Warhols!


----------



## cmontyburns

They're in the movie.


----------



## StacieH

cmontyburns said:


> They're in the movie.


Good to hear!


----------



## cmontyburns

I should clarify -- their song is in the movie, per Rob T's Kickstarter updates. I don't know if the band themselves _appear_ in the movie.


----------



## GTuck

Robin said:


> Have they said anything about what time it will be available for download? I'm planning a viewing party since it's not in theaters anywhere near here.


Isn't it going to be available via On Demand the same day as release in the theater?


----------



## Robin

GTuck said:


> Isn't it going to be available via On Demand the same day as release in the theater?


Yes. That's why I asked time, not day.


----------



## T-Wolves

Neenahboy said:


> The runtime is 108 minutes.


I hope you're right. When you Google "Veronica Mars movie running time", it says 68 minutes. And Rotten Tomatoes has it at 1 hour, 8 minutes, too.


----------



## Robin

IMDB says 1:47.


----------



## SteveD

The SXSW screening schedule shows the runtime as 110 minutes.


----------



## smak

I think somebody forgot an hour is not 100 minutes.

108 minutes got switched some places to 1 hr 8 mins.

-smak-


----------



## cmontyburns

Back when the AMC fan event Thursday showings went on sale, I bought a ticket. Fandango was of course the intermediary. Today Fandango sent an email with a code to get the first three episodes of the series free on iTunes. I've got the DVDs so don't need these episodes, but that's still kind of cool.


----------



## Jesda

I hope the movie takes place far enough into the future to reflect Kristen Bell's natural aging. During VM she was 24 but looked 15-17. Now at 33 she looks 30-32.


----------



## Lori

Jesda said:


> I hope the movie takes place far enough into the future to reflect Kristen Bell's natural aging. During VM she was 24 but looked 15-17. Now at 33 she looks 30-32.


 It takes place


Spoiler



at the 10-year reunion, so she's supposed to be 28 or so.


----------



## Robin

VM in the NYT: http://mobile.nytimes.com/2014/03/0...e-a-reunion.html?hpw&rref=arts&_r=0&referrer=


----------



## cmontyburns

I like the comments from the studio in that NY Times piece, saying that they already view the movie as a big success. Bodes well for the future.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I'm about halfway through S3 right now, and I'm finding that I've forgotten nearly everything about this season. I was stunned when VM solved the rapist case in the 9th ep - it seemed like that was going to be a season-long arc. 

Still really enjoying it, and hoping to finish before next Friday.


----------



## Robin

I'm half way through s3 too. I remembered it was three independent arcs but had forgotten who killed


Spoiler



the Dean.



My biggest surprise on re-watch is how much I enjoy Dick.

(have fun with that.)

He makes a lot of little gestures that are a riot.


----------



## GTuck

Robin said:


> I'm half way through s3 too. I remembered it was three independent arcs but had forgotten who killed
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> the Dean.
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest surprise on re-watch is how much I enjoy Dick.
> 
> (have fun with that.)
> 
> He makes a lot of little gestures that are a riot.


If you haven't watched Party Down you need to, he pretty much plays the same character.


----------



## Robin

I have. Loved it. Ought to re-watch after my VM marathon.


----------



## Jonathan_S

DreadPirateRob said:


> I'm about halfway through S3 right now, and I'm finding that I've forgotten nearly everything about this season. I was stunned when VM solved the rapist case in the 9th ep - it seemed like that was going to be a season-long arc.
> 
> Still really enjoying it, and hoping to finish before next Friday.


I'm _so_ far behind. I only just finished season 1 earlier this week and I'm only a couple episodes into season 2.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Robin said:


> My biggest surprise ... is how much I enjoy Dick.


Such great sig fodder.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Yeah, Ryan Hansen is so fun to watch. 

I also love spotting the actors in really small parts who have gone on to bigger/better roles. There are some major stars in S1 (i.e. Jessica Chastain, Aaron Paul), but even S3 has had a few decent ones (like Rachelle Lefevre and Armie Hammer).


----------



## Robin

I was surprised to see Matt Czuchry. I guess enough time passed between the last time I saw VM and starting The Good Wife that I didn't realize I'd seen him before. 

And in looking him up on IMDB just now I see he's exactly three months older than I am.


----------



## LoadStar

I started a rewatch and got distracted somewhere in season 1 and never finished. I may have to do a major binge watch this weekend and next week to get caught up.


----------



## StacieH

I finished S3 a few weeks ago. That was watch #3 for me. Now I'm kind of bouncing around. I watched a few episodes of S1 and am now back to S2.


----------



## Maui

I had every intention of re-watching before the movie but that did not quite work out.


----------



## gweempose

Maui said:


> I had every intention of re-watching before the movie but that did not quite work out.


Same with me. I haven't seen any of the episodes since they first aired. I'm sure I'm going to miss a lot of the references in the movie because of this.


----------



## Robin

If only the rest of you had thought this through as well as I did. All you need is a newborn and then you too can have countless hours available in the middle of the night!


----------



## LoadStar

I just finished copying the HD versions of Season 1 to the TiVo, and seasons 2 and 3 are cued up. All I have to do is hit the "Play all files in this folder" button, not eat or sleep, and I can get through the series before the weekend is out.


----------



## TriBruin

i was able to finish up S3 last week. Mission complete! All ready for next weekend.


----------



## Robin

Finished this afternoon! Watching RT's favorite scenes now.


----------



## gweempose

Robin said:


> Watching RT's favorite scenes now.


Where does one find these?


----------



## Robin

Disc six of the season 3 DVDs.


----------



## StacieH

So...what/who do you hope gets mentioned in the movie? For example, for me:



Spoiler



I would like to know if anyone has been in contact with Duncan



and



Spoiler



I hope there is mention of Madison and Mac being switched at birth


----------



## stevel

I may be unusual here in that I have not watched one complete episode of the show, ever. I have the DVDs. My wife liked it though. Looking forward to enjoying the movie on its own merits.


----------



## Zevida

I finished my rewatch a few months ago and I feel like I've forgotten everything! I hope it all comes back to me.


----------



## TriBruin

The first 8 minutes of the movie is now online:

First 8 Minutes

Can't wait for next week.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

notwatchingthatnotwatchingnotwatchingthatnotwatchingthat


----------



## LoadStar

I've gone on a total information blackout for the last couple of weeks. I've been deliberately avoiding news coverage, interviews, etc. Definitely not watching the clip.


----------



## cmontyburns

LoadStar said:


> I've gone on a total information blackout for the last couple of weeks. I've been deliberately avoiding news coverage, interviews, etc. Definitely not watching the clip.


Me either. But the willpower is going to be sorely tested until I see the AMC screening on Thursday. Sepinwall has posted his review. And since the movie premiered in Austin yesterday, lots of other opinions are going to start coming. Really going to try to avoid them.

I couldn't help but see the preview of Sepinwall's review in my RSS reader. Just the first couple of sentences. In them, he said:



Spoiler



"It's a blast."


----------



## LoadStar

Well, I've binge watched my way through season 1. Some of the more minor supporting characters even now after a rewatch still tend to blend together in my brain, like Carrie Bishop and Madison Sinclair.

Season 2 is oddly enough fresher in my brain than any of the other seasons, so I may skip a rewatch of that and move straight onto season 3, which I don't think I've rewatched since the show left the air (and in fact, I'm not terribly certain I actually ever finished watching the first time... I think I may have missed the last 5 or so episodes.)


----------



## stevel




----------



## Peter000

LoadStar said:


> Well, I've binge watched my way through season 1. Some of the more minor supporting characters even now after a rewatch still tend to blend together in my brain,


I haven't watched since the original airings, but I remember thinking then that they couldn't quite figure out what to do with Wallace. He just seemed like a token best friend and never really had a big role in the show as far as I recall.


----------



## LoadStar

Peter000 said:


> I haven't watched since the original airings, but I remember thinking then that they couldn't quite figure out what to do with Wallace. He just seemed like a token best friend and never really had a big role in the show as far as I recall.


I appreciated that they gave Veronica some mostly normal, non-angst-y friends, such as Wallace and others. I think without Wallace, the series could have gotten a little too dark.

I did end up jumping over season 2 and straight to season 3. I honestly don't remember *anything* about this season, so it feels all brand new to me. I'm letting TiVo record my programs for this week, and watching through VM instead, hoping to get through season 3 by the end of the week.


----------



## dswallow

Didn't expect they'd have commercials for the movie -- saw them twice during Teen Wolf tonight.


----------



## Peter000

That Veronica Mars&#8230; she was on Jimmy Fallon tonight.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Peter000 said:


> That Veronica Mars... she was on Jimmy Fallon tonight.


I was mad. You could tell they edited the interview. Specifically when he asked how the movie came about. He asked the question, she said something silly, and the next thing you know they are talking about plot.


----------



## mwhip

I got notification that something shipped to me yesterday. I was a $200 backer...anyone know what it is?


----------



## LoadStar

mwhip said:


> I got notification that something shipped to me yesterday. I was a $200 backer...anyone know what it is?


Check one of the latest backer updates. RT outlined the ship dates for many of the rewards. My guess is that you are getting the poster, as it looks like that's all that is shipping immediately.


----------



## Lori

LoadStar said:


> Check one of the latest backer updates. RT outlined the ship dates for many of the rewards. My guess is that you are getting the poster, as it looks like that's all that is shipping immediately.


At the $200 level, though, it should be a signed poster, and those aren't shipping yet.


----------



## Jonathan_S

LoadStar said:


> I started a rewatch and got distracted somewhere in season 1 and never finished. I may have to do a major binge watch this weekend and next week to get caught up.


I also got derailed. I've got the S2 finale and all of season 3 left.

Hoped to have gotten some binge watching in on my work trip, but my brand new work laptop doesn't have an optical drive and wifi was too slow to let me stream from Amazon Prime 

I'm not going to get through it all before Thursday, but at least I will have gotten through the bulk of the show.


----------



## Maui

I find myself really hoping that there are options for the Digital Download and they won't force iTunes on us.


----------



## deaklet

S3: Paul Rudd! Dianna Agron!



Spoiler



"So? Rob Thomas is a whore."


----------



## StacieH

I am still at our annual conference. After being on my feet for 16 hrs + each day for the past 6 days, here's how MY Friday is going to go:

Sleep in
10 am-mani/pedi
12:30-massage (90 minutes)
3 pm - Veronica Mars Movie

I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## cmontyburns

I've had a lousy and stressful week (including feeling under the weather) and am REALLY looking forward to the AMC premiere on Thursday night. I can't believe it's here.

Downside: I'll miss the Paleyfest panel with Rob T. and the cast, which is being streamed Thursday night. Hopefully it will be archived somewhere.


----------



## nyny523

Just got this email:

Dear VERONICA MARS backer,

We are very excited to let you know that your Digital Download reward will be sent on March 14! Accordingly, you may want to add this e-mail address to your address book to prevent your SPAM filters from blocking the email with your Download.

**Please note that this is an automatically generated email - replies will not be answered. Go to http://theveronicamarsmovie.com/faq/ for additional information and support.

Thanks again for supporting the VERONICA MARS movie!


----------



## mwhip

Plan for Friday evening is some friends are coming over so I will get the growler filled and we will order pizza and watch the movie!


----------



## LoadStar

Well, I've made it through the two arcs in season 3. All I have left are the 5 stand-alone episodes at the end. Somehow, I have a feeling that's where I left off during the initial run as well, thinking (as I think now) that the last 5 episodes aren't really all that essential since they don't have an arc. I'll still try and get through them today/tonight, but probably won't be able to get through all of them before going to see the movie, especially if I want to watch the PaleyFest panel.


----------



## Maui

nyny523 said:


> Just got this email:
> 
> Dear VERONICA MARS backer,
> 
> We are very excited to let you know that your Digital Download reward will be sent on March 14! Accordingly, you may want to add this e-mail address to your address book to prevent your SPAM filters from blocking the email with your Download.
> 
> **Please note that this is an automatically generated email - replies will not be answered. Go to http://theveronicamarsmovie.com/faq/ for additional information and support.
> 
> Thanks again for supporting the VERONICA MARS movie!


<---- Still hopes it is a code for a service that does not require an install (I am looking at you itunes)


----------



## cmontyburns

Maui said:


> <---- Still hopes it is a code for a service that does not require an install (I am looking at you itunes)


In contrast, I am definitely hoping for iTunes. I don't want to mess with janky stuff like Ultraviolet. (Since you can pre-order the movie on iTunes now, I'm taking that as a good sign.)


----------



## Jonathan_S

LoadStar said:


> Well, I've made it through the two arcs in season 3. All I have left are the 5 stand-alone episodes at the end. Somehow, I have a feeling that's where I left off during the initial run as well, thinking (as I think now) that the last 5 episodes aren't really all that essential since they don't have an arc. I'll still try and get through them today/tonight, but probably won't be able to get through all of them before going to see the movie, especially if I want to watch the PaleyFest panel.


Coincidentally that's exactly where I reached in my rewatch - 5 episodes left.
So close, but not close enough, what with the preview screening being tonight. Ah well, I can watch the last several after I've seen the movie...

I also watched the trailer they made for the planned season 4; don't think I'd watched that before. I hadn't realized that Walton Goggins (Detective Shane Vendrell ; The Shield. Boyd Crowder; Justified) was going to be in that season. Wow - I'm depressed all over again that it got canceled. 
Good thing I've got a movie to cheer me up


----------



## dswallow

cmontyburns said:


> In contrast, I am definitely hoping for iTunes. I don't want to mess with janky stuff like Ultraviolet. (Since you can pre-order the movie on iTunes now, I'm taking that as a good sign.)


Count me in on the wish-it'd-be-UltraViolet-but-don't-expect-it-to-be. I definitely don't want it to be iTunes, though. It sucks. I have a Blu-ray coming, plus I'm seeing it in 7 1/2 hours. So I'm set no matter what.


----------



## LoadStar

Jonathan_S said:


> I also watched the trailer they made for the planned season 4; don't think I'd watched that before. I hadn't realized that Walton Goggins (Detective Shane Vendrell ; The Shield. Boyd Crowder; Justified) was going to be in that season. Wow - I'm depressed all over again that it got canceled.


Well, none of the people in that package were necessarily going to be in the season 4. That was just a presentation package to demonstrate the viability of a "Veronica Mars FBI" series. The only actor that would have been confirmed as a series regular for season 4 was Kristen Bell.

But yeah, I would have definitely been totally on board for a Veronica Mars FBI series.


----------



## Maui

dswallow said:


> Count me in on the wish-it'd-be-UltraViolet-but-don't-expect-it-to-be. I definitely don't want it to be iTunes, though. It sucks. I have a Blu-ray coming, plus I'm seeing it in 7 1/2 hours. So I'm set no matter what.


I am also supposed to get the Blu-ray.

I just really don't want to install iTunes simply to get one movie. If that happens I may resort to other means to get my digital copy.


----------



## Azlen

I'm just hoping the digital download is in HD. Would be highly disappointed if it was only in SD.


----------



## cmontyburns

dswallow said:


> Count me in on the wish-it'd-be-UltraViolet-but-don't-expect-it-to-be. I definitely don't want it to be iTunes, though. It sucks. I have a Blu-ray coming, plus I'm seeing it in 7 1/2 hours. So I'm set no matter what.


I forgot I was getting the Blu-ray! Yep, I'm set, too. Movie tonight and digital version via iTunes or BD rip.


----------



## LoadStar

Unfortunately, I didn't have the money to donate enough to get the Blu-Ray, so I'm just getting the DVD version.


----------



## cmontyburns

Speaking of the movie tonight... I'm sure many of us will have comments after we see it (and of course, everyone will tomorrow). Are we doing a spoiler thread for the movie itself?


----------



## dswallow

On the Kickstarter site I see one comment that seems to indicate it's an UltraViolet code. And another comment complaining about it being playable on PC/MAC only, then complaining it was playable on an iPad or iPhone but you had to use Flixster, so I think that's a sign it's UltraViolet and a brain-dead user.  So I'm now somewhat hopeful it'll be UltraViolet.


----------



## dswallow

I see the Blu-ray disc includes UltraViolet, so it would make a lot of sense to use the same system to distribute the digital copies to backers that way as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Veronica-Mars-Movie-Blu-ray-UltraViolet/dp/B00HEQOAQ8


----------



## dswallow

cmontyburns said:


> Speaking of the movie tonight... I'm sure many of us will have comments after we see it (and of course, everyone will tomorrow). Are we doing a spoiler thread for the movie itself?


Generally speaking Rob Thomas has suggested that as a group we avoid giving away spoilers openly for at least the first few days of release to let folks have a chance at a spoiler-free viewing if they want. So yeah I would think it best to use spoiler tags here.


----------



## Robin

I vote that the movie itself deserves it's own thread, no spoiler tags.


----------



## smak

Today is the 1 year anniversary of this thread.

-smak-


----------



## madscientist

+1 for Robin. New thread FTW.


----------



## dswallow

Interesting... AMC shows tonights fan event as 2 hours 18 minutes, but the regualr movie listings are shown as 1 hour 48 minutes. I wonder if we're getting an extra presentation along with the movie...

They also are having a 12:01am showing at the same theater.

https://www.amctheatres.com/movie-theatres/amc-neshaminy-24


----------



## cmontyburns

dswallow said:


> Interesting... AMC shows tonights fan event as 2 hours 18 minutes, but the regualr movie listings are shown as 1 hour 48 minutes. I wonder if we're getting an extra presentation along with the movie...
> 
> They also are having a 12:01am showing at the same theater.
> 
> https://www.amctheatres.com/movie-theatres/amc-neshaminy-24


They're supposed to be handing out t-shirts and other stuff. Maybe that's part of the extra 30 minutes?


----------



## markymark_ctown

I never saw the show, but want to see the movie. would it be worth it?


----------



## cmontyburns

Ask us after we see it tonight. 

Advance review summaries I've seen have been positive. (I'm avoiding reading anything in detail until after I've seen the film.) From what I can tell, the consensus so far is that the movie is accessible for people new to Veronica Mars, although there are emotional and character beats that may not resonate with newbies as much.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

What a crock of ****. The digital download is only available via flixter. This means I can't watch it on my tv at all considering I have nothing with a flixter app. 

Now I'm going to have to find other means. What BS.


----------



## mwhip

Just FYI KB is on Craig Ferguson tonight.


----------



## LoadStar

The movie is hovering in the 74-76% range on RottenTomatoes, and fairing a bit worse with a 61 on Metacritic. Still, not horrible, and probably a bit what you might expect given that it is more or less a movie extension of the TV show, for all the pros and cons that might mean.


----------



## cmontyburns

Maui said:


> I am also supposed to get the Blu-ray.
> 
> I just really don't want to install iTunes simply to get one movie. If that happens I may resort to other means to get my digital copy.


You were going to have to install something no matter what due to the DRM. In this case, you'll need the Flixster Desktop app if you want to watch the movie on your computer offline. And of course you'll need the Flixster app on any mobile device.


----------



## cmontyburns

DavidTigerFan said:


> What a crock of ****. The digital download is only available via flixter. This means I can't watch it on my tv at all considering I have nothing with a flixter app.
> 
> Now I'm going to have to find other means. What BS.


I'm not happy either, but I believe them when they said they looked at all the options and this was the only one that let them release the digital copy to all backers, everywhere, at the same time. So it's BS, but I don't blame them for it being BS.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

cmontyburns said:


> I'm not happy either, but I believe them when they said they looked at all the options and this was the only one that let them release the digital copy to all backers, everywhere, at the same time. So it's BS, but I don't blame them for it being BS.


so how am I supposed to get the download? I can't get it in iTunes, I can't rip it, the only way will be to torrent something I paid for.

All these digital downloads include copies for iTunes and other services when you buy a bluray, why was it hard his time? Flitter doesn't even have an app on roku.


----------



## cmontyburns

DavidTigerFan said:


> so how am I supposed to get the download? I can't get it in iTunes, I can't rip it, the only way will be to torrent something I paid for.


You create an account on Flixster and then watch it streaming to your browser. To download for offline viewing, you have to install the Flixster desktop software. And you watch it on mobile via the Flixster app for iOS or Android. That's as I understand it I've not used UV/Flixster and it's why I would have much preferred it via iTunes.

For TV, I'm hoping the Flixster app on iOS allows AirPlay to an AppleTV. That will do in the interim until my BD arrives and I can rip it. (But not as good as being sourced from iTunes to begin with.) If there's no Flixster channel on Roku, I guess you'd have to connect your computer or phone to the TV to watch it on your bigger screen?


----------



## holee

I was hoping for an iTunes code as well, but I understand why they went with Flixster. I'll probably end up buying it through iTunes for the convenience, even though I'm a backer.


----------



## SoBelle0

StacieH said:


> I am still at our annual conference. After being on my feet for 16 hrs + each day for the past 6 days, here's how MY Friday is going to go: Sleep in 10 am-mani/pedi 12:30-massage (90 minutes) 3 pm - Veronica Mars Movie I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


That sounds like an absolutely lovely day!!



cmontyburns said:


> In contrast, I am definitely hoping for iTunes. I don't want to mess with janky stuff like Ultraviolet. (Since you can pre-order the movie on iTunes now, I'm taking that as a good sign.)


How does a non-financial supporter see this movie? Are there open seatings? The good theater does have it - based on the list someone shared way back. Or is it only for kickstarters? Or if I buy it?

I don't need to own it, I just want to see it because you'll all be talking about it. . Oh, so I mean this weekend. I assume next week will be open to anyone.



Maui said:


> I am also supposed to get the Blu-ray. I just really don't want to install iTunes simply to get one movie. If that happens I may resort to other means to get my digital copy.


Then there's that. I couldn't do it, since I didn't back. And kind of hope people don't put it out for a while. 
Oh, except I now see David's predicament.


----------



## cmontyburns

SoBelle0 said:


> How does a non-financial supporter see this movie? Are there open seatings? The good theater does have it - based on the list someone shared way back. Or is it only for kickstarters? Or if I buy it?


There are special advance screenings at a few AMC theaters tonight. I think those mostly sold out. The movie opens generally tomorrow -- but it's not a wide release. It's only at AMC theaters and not nearly all of them. But if there's one near you, you could certainly catch it this weekend.

If there's not a theater near you, the movie will be available on iTunes for purchase tomorrow. Maybe other digital platforms, too? Not sure.


----------



## Kamakzie

I assume our digital copy with be HD? Would kind of suck if its only in standard definition.

EDIT: nm found it

Veronica Mars Backers located in the United States, Canada, Australia, New Zealand, United Kingdom and Ireland will be provided with a Digital HD UltraViolet version playable through Flixster and all other UltraViolet service providers. For more information regarding playback on Flixster, please refer to http://support.ultraviolet.flixster.com.


----------



## LoadStar

To clarify: Other than the fact that this movie will only be shown in select AMC theaters, this is a normal theater released movie. Anyone can buy a ticket at the box office or through Fandango and go and see it.


----------



## Azlen

DavidTigerFan said:


> All these digital downloads include copies for iTunes and other services when you buy a bluray, why was it hard his time? Flitter doesn't even have an app on roku.


Yes it does.

http://www.roku.com/channels/#!details/1968/flixster


----------



## Maui

DavidTigerFan said:


> so how am I supposed to get the download? I can't get it in iTunes, I can't rip it, the only way will be to torrent something I paid for.
> 
> All these digital downloads include copies for iTunes and other services when you buy a bluray, why was it hard his time? Flitter doesn't even have an app on roku.


Flixster most certainly does. I just set it up on my dads new Roku 3 about 2 hours ago.

I also wonder if it will also show up in my Vudu library since all my other movies appear in both places.


----------



## LoadStar

To those planning on watching the PaleyFest stream, they're now tweeting that it is expected to start about 25 minutes later than expected, approx. 8:25 p.m. PDT/11:25 p.m. EDT.


----------



## SteveD

dswallow said:


> Interesting... AMC shows tonights fan event as 2 hours 18 minutes, but the regualr movie listings are shown as 1 hour 48 minutes. I wonder if we're getting an extra presentation along with the movie...


They showed some Q&A footage from the NY Red Carpet Premiere as well as a clip with Kristen Bell before the movie began. That probably accounts for the extra time.


----------



## dswallow

It's an UltraViolet release; you redeem it via Flixster but it will be available via all UltraViolet sources.


----------



## madscientist

The swag was handed out as you entered the theater (at least in Boston) so no delay for that. The clips and footage was not nearly 30 minutes though: probably more like 10 minutes or so, if that.

Count me happy they didn't go with iTunes. I don't have any Apple devices; iTunes video does not run well on my systems. If they had to go with DRM Flixter is OK with me; I can use my phone (which also has an HDMI out), my Roku, or my desktop.


----------



## Maui

dswallow said:


> It's an UltraViolet release; you redeem it via Flixster but it will be available via all UltraViolet sources.


:up:

That works for me


----------



## LoadStar

PaleyFest panel was good, although I wish there would have been more questions to the cast, because Rob ended up speaking for most of it.

Interesting to hear that apparently Warner Bros does have a specific number that would make the movie a success in their minds. I'm not surprised that RT didn't disclose what that number is. 

The other interesting thing for me is that RT brought up Amazon and Netflix streaming in passing; I've often wondered why they didn't go down that road instead of a major motion picture. I do wonder if that could potentially be an avenue for future projects, if there are any.

ETA: Ugh. You have no idea how many times I've almost clicked the "Veronica Mars Movie (Spoilers)" thread. It's KILLING me to avoid it.


----------



## cmontyburns

LoadStar said:


> ETA: Ugh. You have no idea how many times I've almost clicked the "Veronica Mars Movie (Spoilers)" thread. It's KILLING me to avoid it.


At this very moment, you probably could read it. Only two of us have posted so far, and I think we've (really, I have) only mentioned one spoiler. Go on, you know you want to


----------



## Maui

I really expected to have my code by this morning, but so far I have not seen it.


----------



## Malcontent

DavidTigerFan said:


> Now I'm going to have to find other means. What BS.


It's on usenet now. In HD. It's about 4 gigs in size.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Malcontent said:


> It's on usenet now. In HD.


thx


----------



## madscientist

cmontyburns said:


> At this very moment, you probably could read it. Only two of us have posted so far, and I think we've (really, I have) only mentioned one spoiler. Go on, you know you want to


Oops, I posted a number of spoilers... don't look!!


----------



## gweempose

I don't want any spoilers, but I am curious to know what people who have seen it thought of it. Is giving their opinion of the film considered a spoiler?


----------



## StacieH

Agree we should have a separate thread. Has it been set up?


----------



## GTuck

You can rent it on DirecTV for $7.99, I assume the other on demand prices will be about the same.


----------



## Maui

GTuck said:


> You can rent it on DirecTV for $7.99, I assume the other on demand prices will be about the same.


There are still plenty of hours to go before I want to watch it tonight but it is already on usenet and available to rent on several platforms and ($6.99 for HD at Amazon) and I wait for my code.

Has anyone gotten theirs yet?


----------



## LoadStar

StacieH said:


> Agree we should have a separate thread. Has it been set up?


Movie Spoiler thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=515586


----------



## nyny523

I got my PDF of the script today! :up:


----------



## cmontyburns

I just received both the script and the movie download.


----------



## LoadStar

Yup, shooting script just arrived for me as well. No movie download yet though.

Edit: digital download just arrived!


----------



## Maui

LoadStar said:


> Yup, shooting script just arrived for me as well. No movie download yet though.


Same here.

Edit: The movie code just arrived a few minutes ago.


----------



## The Spud

I got my download code about 20 minutes ago. Also a link to download the script.


----------



## stevel

I also got both script and video. I was a bit concerned when Flixster showed I had nothing in my collection, but it turned out it was the Disconnect.me Firefox add-on that was causing this, as it has for a disturbing number of other sites. Ultraviolet showed it and once I whitelisted Flixster I could see it there too.

Going to see the movie this afternoon so I am avoiding spoilers.


----------



## SoBelle0

Thank you for the info about general release at the theatre and being able to rent it easily. 

Enjoy reading the script. That's pretty cool!


----------



## Kamakzie

1.62GB will be HD??


----------



## SteveD

Also, received my script download link and the movie Ultraviolet code. The script does help with some of the finer details that I had missed during the movie. It is strange though how my name is watermarked on all the pages. I guess they want to know who leaked it if it shows up on the web.


----------



## stevel

Wired has a TV series recap for those of us who never watched the show. I think I will find it helpful. (My wife watched it, I saw half of one episode.)


----------



## Peter000

GTuck said:


> You can rent it on DirecTV for $7.99, I assume the other on demand prices will be about the same.


$6.99 to rent in HD on iTunes. $5.99 or $6.99 to rent on Vudu (720p/1080p).


----------



## dswallow

Kamakzie said:


> 1.62GB will be HD??


That would be in line with a typical MP4 HD package of 100-110 minutes of content.


----------



## Peter000

Kamakzie said:


> 1.62GB will be HD??





dswallow said:


> That would be in line with a typical MP4 HD package of 100-110 minutes of content.


Not in line at all. A typical 720p movie in iTunes is about 3.5 GB, obviously depending on length.

The 720p VM movie in iTunes is 3.43 GB.

1.62 GB would be more in line with an SD copy.


----------



## Zevida

Peter000 said:


> $6.99 to rent in HD on iTunes. $5.99 or $6.99 to rent on Vudu (720p/1080p).


Oh, I really want to support it at the theater, but $6.99 on iTunes and in the comfort of my own home is very tempting...


----------



## Peter000

Zevida said:


> Oh, I really want to support it at the theater, but $6.99 on iTunes and in the comfort of my own home is very tempting...


That's what I did. The nearest showing is about an hour away from me, so it was really a no-brainer.

If they had any fan showings in the Twin Cities I might have considered it, but none.


----------



## dswallow

Peter000 said:


> Not in line at all. A typical 720p movie in iTunes is about 3.5 GB, obviously depending on length.
> 
> The 720p VM movie in iTunes is 3.43 GB.
> 
> 1.62 GB would be more in line with an SD copy.


I really meant to say h.264, and I'm usually referring to the torrent side where the have rather high quality standards but don't waste space either. I would never base anything on QuickSucks sizes.


----------



## nyny523

No download code yet...


----------



## Peter000

dswallow said:


> I really meant to say h.264, and I'm usually referring to the torrent side where the have rather high quality standards but don't waste space either. I would never base anything on QuickSucks sizes.


I would suspect the quality of anything half the size of an iTunes download. And iTunes movies are some of the best quality movie encodes out there.


----------



## LoadStar

dswallow said:


> I would never base anything on QuickSucks sizes.


If you mean QuickTime, Apple doesn't even use QuickTime format much anymore. Their stuff is standard MPEG-4 h.264 encoded files.


----------



## smak

What plays Ultraviolet besides the Flixster app?

-smak-


----------



## Maui

smak said:


> What plays Ultraviolet besides the Flixster app?
> 
> -smak-


I use Vudu for all of mine


----------



## Maui

nyny523 said:


> No download code yet...


Both the download e-mails ended up in my Gmail Promotion section (or maybe it was Social section).


----------



## smak

Maui said:


> Both the download e-mails ended up in my Gmail Promotion section (or maybe it was Social section).


Promotions on mine. Luckily I saw it come in on my iPhone, or who knows when I'd find it.

-smak-


----------



## Graymalkin

Got the shooting script and the movie download this morning. Have been too busy with other stuff to get to it. Probably tomorrow or Sunday.


----------



## smak

Paleyfest photos.


----------



## Maui

No issues redeeming my code.
Shows up in both Flixster and Vudu - ready to watch tonight


----------



## StacieH

So I should be able to just use Vudu and not have to mess with a Flixster account?


----------



## dswallow

StacieH said:


> So I should be able to just use Vudu and not have to mess with a Flixster account?


You'll need to set up the Flixster account and connect it to your UltraViolet account to redeem the code through Flixster. You'll then see the new UltraViolet content redeemed via Flixster in your VuDu account (and any other UltraViolet-connected provider).


----------



## LoadStar

Ugh. Sold out for tonight. There are tix available for the 9:45 p.m. showing, but I'm not geeked on being at this particular theater until 11:30 at night.

Oh, well.


----------



## Peter000

smak said:


> Paleyfest photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Really not liking Kristen Bell's eye makeup the past couple of times I've seen her in appearances. Raccoon like.


----------



## Kamakzie

Can confirm Flixster only lets you download in SD, it will stream in HD.


----------



## Wil

Peter000 said:


> iTunes movies are some of the best quality movie encodes out there.


Don't stop him; he's on a roll.


----------



## Kamakzie

I just made a Vudu account and it appears the HD version can be downloaded. Downloading now and I'm only at 10% and going at top speed. Hoping for HD version!


----------



## LoadStar

LoadStar said:


> Ugh. Sold out for tonight. There are tix available for the 9:45 p.m. showing, but I'm not geeked on being at this particular theater until 11:30 at night. Oh, well.


Went to the one other AMC anywhere around. Conveniently, this one is dead. There are about 8 others in the theater now for a 7:00 showing.


----------



## Kamakzie

Confirmed, make a free Vudu account and download HDX from there. File size is 6.8 gigs. Much better!


----------



## smak

Kamakzie said:


> Confirmed, make a free Vudu account and download HDX from there. File size is 6.8 gigs. Much better!


This is from the website right?

What are you doing with the downloaded file?

-smak-


----------



## Kamakzie

smak said:


> This is from the website right?
> 
> What are you doing with the downloaded file?
> 
> -smak-


I redeemed code through the email with Flixster and then registered an account with Vudu and then Veronica Mars showed up in myvudu. Then you can click "download HDX" and it makes you download the Vudu PC software. File has to be played with the vudu pc software. File shows up in C:\Users\yourusernamehere\AppData\Roaming\com.vudu.air.Downloader\Local Store\513047\513033\647306 as 9000Seg1.f4f, its 6,888,758 KB.

http://www.vudu.com/movies/#my_vudu/my_movies


----------



## stevel

My wife and I saw the movie at the AMC in Tyngsboro, MA 4:40PM showing, small theater was maybe half full. My wife, who watched a lot of the series, loved the movie. I had not really seen any of the TV show but I also liked the movie a lot. Very enjoyable. (The half hour of trailers for inane movies beforehand, though, almost drove me out of the theater.)


----------



## danterner

A few days ago M-Go, one of the Netflix-like movie streaming apps on Roku, mistakenly sent out an email to people advising them that they had to use their expiring $5 movie rental credit. It was a mistake because they sent the message even to people who had no credit. So they apologized in a later email, and gave everyone a free $5 credit for the confusion.

Today, M-Go added the Veronica Mars movie as a rental or for purchase. The rental price is $4.99 - looks like I know what to use my coupon on!


----------



## dswallow

FYI -- latest from Rob Thomas included this...

On Flixster & Digital Download Options

As a quick aside: we've read all of your comments since yesterday's update. We know that some of you have strong opinions about the decision to provide digital versions of the movie through Flixster.

As you'll see in the original FAQ on our Kickstarter page, we've always planned to include Flixster as a digital distribution platform. But I also know that many of you use iTunes, Amazon or other platforms, and would prefer to claim your digital copies on your favorite service, so we hoped we'd also be able to arrange for more options. Unfortunately, it just wasn't possible. In the end, Flixster was the best option for getting the digital movie reward out to all of you, worldwide, at the same time.

But more than anything, I genuinely want today to be perfect for all of you. It's March 14. Today, your movie came out worldwide, and I want you to be able to watch it on whatever platform or device works best for your needs. 

So, here's the deal:

We understand that some of you prefer other platforms or services for watching digital content. If you contact our Customer Support team, they can help.

If you paid for a copy of the movie a year ago, we don't want you to have less choice and freedom than people who decide to buy it today. And we definitely don't want you to end up paying twice just to see the movie on your preferred service.

Please know that Warner Bros have given Customer Support a lot of freedom to help make things right, so if you're having issues, please let them know: they'll do their best to either help get Flixster working to your satisfaction, or, if you prefer, to provide an alternate solution.


----------



## dswallow

You know, I totally forgot I had wanted to mention to anyone going to the movie that you should stay through the entire credits... don't leave until you've seen the Kickstarter mention at the very end, because there's more than one thing to catch. Don't leave after the first thing like you might be tempted; there's more.


----------



## stevel

Actually, don't leave until the WB logo reappears on the screen.


----------



## nyny523

What do I do if I never got my download? 

I am so BUMMED!!!!


----------



## LoadStar

nyny523 said:


> What do I do if I never got my download?
> 
> I am so BUMMED!!!!


The last Kickstarter update contains this:


> If you haven't received an email about your digital version of the movie, please email Customer Support at . (We want to make sure you get to see the movie right away, so Warner Bros has extra staff working to provide faster answers.)


The address is in the update, so check the backer updates and email Customer Support. (I removed the address from my quote here because I wasn't sure if they wanted that address posted publicly, or if they wanted it strictly for backers.)


----------



## LoadStar

Oh, yeah, what I came in here to post: there was a hint going around that $1M opening weekend box office would be what would be considered a success.

Current tracking, according to Deadline:Hollywood, has it estimated at $1.7-2.1M. It had an $800K Friday alone.


----------



## danterner

danterner said:


> A few days ago M-Go, one of the Netflix-like movie streaming apps on Roku, mistakenly sent out an email to people advising them that they had to use their expiring $5 movie rental credit. It was a mistake because they sent the message even to people who had no credit. So they apologized in a later email, and gave everyone a free $5 credit for the confusion. Today, M-Go added the Veronica Mars movie as a rental or for purchase. The rental price is $4.99 - looks like I know what to use my coupon on!


Even better - it was $4.99 for SD or $5.99 for HD. I did the latter but was still charged $0. Just started watching.


----------



## SteveD

LoadStar said:


> Oh, yeah, what I came in here to post: there was a hint going around that $1M opening weekend box office would be what would be considered a success.
> 
> Current tracking, according to Deadline:Hollywood, has it estimated at $1.7-2.1M. It had an $800K Friday alone.


Would they count Thursday's preview showings as part of Friday, or are they not enough to matter?


----------



## LoadStar

**** Red said:


> Would they count Thursday's preview showings as part of Friday, or are they not enough to matter?


Not sure.


----------



## cmontyburns

dswallow said:


> FYI -- latest from Rob Thomas included this...
> 
> On Flixster & Digital Download Options
> 
> As a quick aside: we've read all of your comments since yesterday's update. We know that some of you have strong opinions about the decision to provide digital versions of the movie through Flixster.


I thought this was appropriate. I'll probably call. This is my first experience with UV and it's every bit as poor as I expected. The streaming performance is terrible, and the Flixster iOS apps don't support AirPlay so there's no way to get the movie onto the TV screen without a cable (or a UV-compatible connected device).

There's an article in MacUser (of all places) about VM & UV.

Why Veronica Mars embraced UltraViolet and angered fans

It points out that Flixster is owned by Warner Bros, which also owns Veronica Mars, so of course this was always going to be the distribution method. And it ha been a high-profile flop, thus Rob's note.


----------



## David Platt

I redeemed my code on Flixster, and Flixster is linked to my UV account. All of my UV movies are showing up in Flixster. But Veronica Mars is not showing up in my Vudu collection. Is this happening for anybody else?


----------



## LoadStar

monty, have you tried using one of the other UV services like Vudu? As long as you register your code in Flixter, you can then view the movie on whatever other UV service you want, as far as I understand.

For me, while I've never been interested in UV or Flixter, I appreciated getting the digital copy in whatever format they want to provide it in. If I want it in another format, I'll just buy another copy rather than complaining to customer service.

I don't think it's been a "high profile flop." I just think there are some people who are not happy and extremely vocal about it.


----------



## Robin

I'm completely new to digital downloads. 

What's my best route for downloading in HD to a PC? ISTR from this thread that the flixster download is SD but vudu has HD? 

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## LoadStar

David Platt said:


> I redeemed my code on Flixster, and Flixster is linked to my UV account. All of my UV movies are showing up in Flixster. But Veronica Mars is not showing up in my Vudu collection. Is this happening for anybody else?


Did you link your Vudu account to your UV account?

I just checked, and it worked for me.


----------



## The Spud

David Platt said:


> I redeemed my code on Flixster, and Flixster is linked to my UV account. All of my UV movies are showing up in Flixster. But Veronica Mars is not showing up in my Vudu collection. Is this happening for anybody else?


I signed up for Flixster, UV, and Vudu accounts yesterday. I also took advantage of a Vudu promo giving me 5 free movies. Veronica Mars shows up in all three accounts, but the promo movies only show up in the UV and Vudu accounts, not the Flixster account.


----------



## LoadStar

LoadStar said:


> Oh, yeah, what I came in here to post: there was a hint going around that $1M opening weekend box office would be what would be considered a success.
> 
> Current tracking, according to Deadline:Hollywood, has it estimated at $1.7-2.1M. It had an $800K Friday alone.


They revised it UP. $1M Friday, tracking to $2.2-2.7M for the 3-day.


----------



## David Platt

LoadStar said:


> Did you link your Vudu account to your UV account?
> 
> I just checked, and it worked for me.


I did a long time ago, but I just went to my account settings on Vudu and it said there was a problem with my UV link. Re-linked it and all is good now!


----------



## David Platt

Robin said:


> I'm completely new to digital downloads.
> 
> What's my best route for downloading in HD to a PC? ISTR from this thread that the flixster download is SD but vudu has HD?
> 
> Can anyone confirm?


Correct. If you create a VUDU account and link it to your UV account, you can download in HD. VUDU also has the advantage of having the best quality HD encodes anywhere.


----------



## madscientist

Meh. A lot of whining from Apple apologists, IMO.

If the studio required DRM on the movie (I'm pretty sure it wasn't up to RT), which I'm sure we all here agree is stupid and useless, but which studios aren't willing to give up on yet, and if for feasibility they needed to have a single method of distribution, then... what's the alternative you would have preferred over UV?


----------



## Maui

LoadStar said:


> monty, have you tried using one of the other UV services like Vudu? As long as you register your code in Flixter, you can then view the movie on whatever other UV service you want, as far as I understand.
> 
> For me, while I've never been interested in UV or Flixter, I appreciated getting the digital copy in whatever format they want to provide it in. If I want it in another format, I'll just buy another copy rather than complaining to customer service.
> 
> I don't think it's been a "high profile flop." I just think there are some people who are not happy and extremely vocal about it.


I used Vudu's special deal to convert my DVDs and Blurays to digital for a reasonable price so I already have a pretty big library. Because of that I now buy UV copies of blurrays whenever I can.

I'll be getting the bluray when they release it so I luckily don't feel the need to download the movie at this point. I did have to wire my PS3 to the router last night instead of relying on wireless. I think it was an issue on my or the providers end more than a Vudu problem.

It is not the first Friday night I have had streaming problems during prime time.


----------



## dswallow

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/box-office-speed-night-off-races-1-1m-164257867.html

The surprise last night was Veronica Mars which took in $260K on midnight screenings for distributor Warner Bros. - a rock-solid number for this picture which was only in 95 theaters at midnight. It will be in in 291 theaters this weekend. It definitely brought out the fan base for the TV show-turned-feature film, which was crowdfunded on Kickstarter by creator Rob Thomas and star Kristen Bell and raised the money in no time. The question is what the audience will be past its fan base. But a heck of a start for this picture.


----------



## LoadStar

dswallow said:


> http://movies.yahoo.com/news/box-office-speed-night-off-races-1-1m-164257867.html
> 
> The surprise last night was Veronica Mars which took in $260K on midnight screenings for distributor Warner Bros.  a rock-solid number for this picture which was only in 95 theaters at midnight. It will be in in 291 theaters this weekend. It definitely brought out the fan base for the TV show-turned-feature film, which was crowdfunded on Kickstarter by creator Rob Thomas and star Kristen Bell and raised the money in no time. The question is what the audience will be past its fan base. But a heck of a start for this picture.


This is a more current report, the one that I've referenced above:
http://www.deadline.com/2014/03/box...orst-opener-budapest-hotel-exceptional-again/


----------



## nyny523

I sent them an email - thank you Robin!!!


----------



## DevdogAZ

LoadStar said:


> Oh, yeah, what I came in here to post: there was a hint going around that $1M opening weekend box office would be what would be considered a success.
> 
> Current tracking, according to Deadline:Hollywood, has it estimated at $1.7-2.1M. It had an $800K Friday alone.





LoadStar said:


> They revised it UP. $1M Friday, tracking to $2.2-2.7M for the 3-day.


And this is just the theater box office and doesn't include the sale/rental of the movie on the On Demand and online download sites. I think it's safe to say that WB is going to be very happy with this movie's performance.


----------



## cmontyburns

LoadStar said:


> monty, have you tried using one of the other UV services like Vudu? As long as you register your code in Flixter, you can then view the movie on whatever other UV service you want, as far as I understand.
> 
> For me, while I've never been interested in UV or Flixter, I appreciated getting the digital copy in whatever format they want to provide it in. If I want it in another format, I'll just buy another copy rather than complaining to customer service.
> 
> I don't think it's been a "high profile flop." I just think there are some people who are not happy and extremely vocal about it.


The point of calling is not to get them to do something else for me, but to let "the powers that be" know that this solution sucks. Average people don't want to have to create two or three different accounts, figure out what the heck "linking" them means, navigate a lousy website to watch their movie, and then get a stuttery, laggy presentation that may or may not be in HD. The studios created UV to keep services like iTunes from getting the kind of power they got in music. If they can't make something reasonably as good then they are just punishing their customers to protect their business. (Which, of course, is not unusual.) They need to hear it is not acceptable.

I do think this is a high-profile event given the circumstances.


----------



## cmontyburns

LoadStar said:


> This is a more current report, the one that I've referenced above:
> http://www.deadline.com/2014/03/box...orst-opener-budapest-hotel-exceptional-again/


Terrific per-screen average, too. I doubt the movie will have legs in theaters, but then it almost doesn't need to.


----------



## cmontyburns

madscientist said:


> Meh. A lot of whining from Apple apologists, IMO.
> 
> If the studio required DRM on the movie (I'm pretty sure it wasn't up to RT), which I'm sure we all here agree is stupid and useless, but which studios aren't willing to give up on yet, and if for feasibility they needed to have a single method of distribution, then... what's the alternative you would have preferred over UV?


iTunes is the largest online video retailer in the world. Amazon Video is hugely prominent in the US. Far, far more people have devices that work seamlessly with one or both of those services AND connect to their TVs than is true for UV. I have a feeling that most people whose backer levels entitled them to a copy of the movie have no way to actually watch it on the biggest screen in their homes (e.g. the TV). That's a problem. It's why they are complaining; not because they are "Apple apologists", whatever that means.


----------



## dswallow

cmontyburns said:


> iTunes is the largest online video retailer in the world. Amazon Video is hugely prominent in the US. Far, far more people have devices that work seamlessly with one or both of those services AND connect to their TVs than is true for UV. I have a feeling that most people whose backer levels entitled them to a copy of the movie have no way to actually watch it on the biggest screen in their homes (e.g. the TV). That's a problem. It's why they are complaining; not because they are "Apple apologists", whatever that means.


I'm not sure I have a single device connected to my TV that could play something from iTunes, at least without a bunch of crap getting installed on my computer. There must be at least some 20 different ways I can play UltraViolet content on my television, computer or phone between all the devices I have connected which have apps that work with the various UV providers, and at least that many ways to play any content via a DLNA server on my home network.

The primary complaints I've seen about Flixster and the Veronica Mars release are mostly based on confusion and misunderstanding. Not necessarily the fault of the person involved because in general everyone involved with UltraViolet does a poor job explaining UltraViolet. Even the ways Rob Thomas has described it he still focuses on Flixster who except for the initial redemption process is mostly just one of many sources, at least in the US/UK/Canada, for anything via UltraViolet.


----------



## cmontyburns

dswallow said:


> I'm not sure I have a single device connected to my TV that could play something from iTunes, at least without a bunch of crap getting installed on my computer. There must be at least some 20 different ways I can play UltraViolet content on my television, computer or phone between all the devices I have connected which have apps that work with the various UV providers, and at least that many ways to play any content via a DLNA server on my home network.
> 
> The primary complaints I've seen about Flixster and the Veronica Mars release are mostly based on confusion and misunderstanding. Not necessarily the fault of the person involved because in general everyone involved with UltraViolet does a poor job explaining UltraViolet. Even the ways Rob Thomas has described it he still focuses on Flixster who except for the initial redemption process is mostly just one of many sources, at least in the US/UK/Canada, for anything via UltraViolet.


I'm not making a platform argument other than to say that I'd expect people like you to be in the minority. (And you have to install a bunch of crap to watch an UltraViolet movie on your computer if you're not streaming it. DRM is DRM, no matter whose it is.) If even the companies that own UltraViolet can't explain it properly then it's no wonder that many consumers are unhappy in this instance.


----------



## gilmoregirls102

cmontyburns said:


> iTunes is the largest online video retailer in the world. Amazon Video is hugely prominent in the US. Far, far more people have devices that work seamlessly with one or both of those services AND connect to their TVs than is true for UV. I have a feeling that most people whose backer levels entitled them to a copy of the movie have no way to actually watch it on the biggest screen in their homes (e.g. the TV). That's a problem. It's why they are complaining; not because they are "Apple apologists", whatever that means.


I agree with this 100%


----------



## dswallow

cmontyburns said:


> I'm not making a platform argument other than to say that I'd expect people like you to be in the minority. (And you have to install a bunch of crap to watch an UltraViolet movie on your computer if you're not streaming it. DRM is DRM, no matter whose it is.) If even the companies that own UltraViolet can't explain it properly then it's no wonder that many consumers are unhappy in this instance.


I have to install some software to watch it on my computer, yes. But I don't have to install a bunch of crap. It was sooo nice to get rid of the last pieces of Apple crapware on my computer when I dumped the iPhone. Those folks have no clue how to write software that effectively uses multiple threads. I've never seen a piece of software lock up the entire UI so often, so unnecessarily, when it worked at all.

It really is unexplainable how the companies behind UltraViolet can't manage to convey how it works to folks. But generally folks like it a lot better once they figure out how it really works.

On the other hand, I never actually tried watching UltraViolet content on my computer since I've always just played it on my TV. Without issue.


----------



## Wil

cmontyburns said:


> I have a feeling that most people whose backer levels entitled them to a copy of the movie have no way to actually watch it on the biggest screen in their homes (e.g. the TV).


This does all seem very complicated.

But if their backer level entitles them a license to view the movie, then why bother with anything more complicated than simply acquiring an .mkv through magical means, attaching an hdmi cable from their computer to the TV, and playing the movie with VLC or the player of their choice?


----------



## Peter000

Wil said:


> This does all seem very complicated.
> 
> But if their backer level entitles them a license to view the movie, then why bother with anything more complicated than simply acquiring an .mkv through magical means, attaching an hdmi cable from their computer to the TV, and playing the movie with VLC or the player of their choice?


And that's not complicated for most people? Just acquiring the movie "by magical means" is totally beyond most people's ability. Or desire.


----------



## Maui

The Vudu site, which you can view here

http://www.vudu.com/devices.html

shows

64 bluray players 
131 HDTVs
4 Game consoles
37 other devices (including most roku models)

That have vudu access.

As Doug said I don't have a single device that has built in iTunes support.

My 82 year old father will access vudu through his Roku and watch the movie tonight.


----------



## Maui

Got my poster today


----------



## JYoung

Maui said:


> As Doug said I don't have a single device that has built in iTunes support.


I don't think that anyone is saying that it should have been iTunes only.
Just that there should have been a choice for the backers.


----------



## madscientist

iTunes-only is a complete non-starter. It doesn't work at all on a majority of mobile devices. Roku doesn't support it unless you also have a macbook or similar you can run Plex on. Etc. etc.

Sure, they could have let users choose what format they wanted... at a huge increase in complexity. First you have to get equivalent features on all those platforms. Then you have to provide a way for 90,000+ users to choose which they want, and you have to manage to get everyone's choice implemented correctly, get all the different codes and instructions sent out, provide support for all the different platforms, etc.

It's crystal clear why they chose the route they did: one distribution procedure available on all platforms that everyone can use. That's the play. Obviously, UV is not a great platform--I don't really know why they can't seem to get their act together--so the implementation is not as seamless as you'd like. But they no doubt chose the method that sounded best and hoped it would all work out.


----------



## LoadStar

I think the biggest issue I have with UV is that I don't get why they needed to involve third party companies like Vudu, Flixter, et. al. Why didn't they just steal a page from Apple and set up an Ultraviolet store?


----------



## JYoung

madscientist said:


> iTunes-only is a complete non-starter. It doesn't work at all on a majority of mobile devices. Roku doesn't support it unless you also have a macbook or similar you can run Plex on. Etc. etc.


Again, who's saying iTunes only?
(And BTW, you could theoretically run Plex and iTunes under Windows to achieve the same end. Although the average person isn't going to do Plex anyways.)



madscientist said:


> Sure, they could have let users choose what format they wanted... at a huge increase in complexity. First you have to get equivalent features on all those platforms. Then you have to provide a way for 90,000+ users to choose which they want, and you have to manage to get everyone's choice implemented correctly, get all the different codes and instructions sent out, provide support for all the different platforms, etc.


I'm sorry but this is not a valid argument as this is already a solved problem.
There are recent Blu-Ray purchases with digital copy that come with the choice or getting Ultraviolet or iTunes (or both, depending on the studio).



madscientist said:


> It's crystal clear why they chose the route they did: one distribution procedure available on all platforms that everyone can use. That's the play. Obviously, UV is not a great platform--I don't really know why they can't seem to get their act together--so the implementation is not as seamless as you'd like. But they no doubt chose the method that sounded best and hoped it would all work out.


No, it's because Warner Brothers is in an Ultraviolet only mode when it comes to Digital Copy codes as they haven't offered iTunes codes for the past couple of years.

And the last time I checked, the Ultraviolet iOS apps (Vudu, Flixster, Cinema Now, Target Ticket, and M-Go) would only play the content on an external device via screen mirroring, which is not full screen while the Apple Video player outputs full screen correctly when connected via HDMI.


----------



## LoadStar

Ok, well, Warner Brothers fully funded the distribution and promotion for this movie, frankly without a strong guarantee that they'd be able to recoup much or any of it. Do you blame them for wanting to use the path of least resistance, i.e. using their own distribution engine (Flixter) as the single distribution point? Especially with a same day/date theater and home release release schedule worldwide, something rarely if ever attempted for a major studio picture? I don't.


----------



## stevel

I've watched parts of the movie on my iPad, PC and TV (via Roku 2). I already had an UltraViolet account. If it had been iTunes, I would have been locked out of the TV.


----------



## zordude

I started watching the series last week (for the first time) in anticipation and I am about half way though season 3, the updated theme song for season 3 still sounds totally wrong to me.


----------



## Zevida

zordude said:


> I started watching the series last week (for the first time) in anticipation and I am about half way though season 3, the updated theme song for season 3 still sounds totally wrong to me.


I ended up liking the season 3 version of the theme song better.


----------



## Zevida

I saw the movie in the theater - worth it!

Now I want to own it, but I prefer a DVD. Does anyone know if they are planning a DVD release, or just digital?


----------



## LoadStar

Zevida said:


> I saw the movie in the theater - worth it!
> 
> Now I want to own it, but I prefer a DVD. Does anyone know if they are planning a DVD release, or just digital?


DVD and Blu-Ray. Here's the link to the Blu-Ray on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Veronica-Mars-Movie-Blu-ray-UltraViolet/dp/B00HEQOAQ8

And DVD:
http://www.amazon.com/Veronica-Mars-Movie-Kristen-Bell/dp/B00HEQOAIQ/


----------



## madscientist

There will definitely be DVDs; they are awards for Kickstarter backers at certain levels. I don't think they're distributing them until perhaps May though.


----------



## cmontyburns

stevel said:


> I've watched parts of the movie on my iPad, PC and TV (via Roku 2). I already had an UltraViolet account. If it had been iTunes, I would have been locked out of the TV.


And because it isn't, I am. (Not really; I can run a cable. But so could you.)

Whether the current solution works or doesn't work for one person says nothing about its efficacy overall. Sadly, digital video is and seems destined to remain completely balkanized due to DRM and studio fear. (Simple example: iTunes users likely would be complaining less if the studio-owned Flixster iOS app allowed AirPlay to the TV, like every other major video app does. But it doesn't, likely chiefly due to the studios' vain attempt to monetize every single type of screen separately.)

Giving people a choice would have been the only way for this to have a chance to go smoothly.

Edit: Oops, no; can't run a cable. Just tried that and HD output of the movie to a connected display is prevented. It's also not allowed via AirPlay Mirroring from a Mac. And the download provided through Flixster is indeed only SD. This blows.


----------



## Zevida

Yay! Thanks!


----------



## Graymalkin

Watching it now on my iPad, via Flixster. Streaming HD. And it has closed-captions!


----------



## cmontyburns

LoadStar said:


> Ok, well, Warner Brothers fully funded the distribution and promotion for this movie, frankly without a strong guarantee that they'd be able to recoup much or any of it. Do you blame them for wanting to use the path of least resistance, i.e. using their own distribution engine (Flixter) as the single distribution point? Especially with a same day/date theater and home release release schedule worldwide, something rarely if ever attempted for a major studio picture? I don't.


I don't either, on the one hand. But that's almost not the point being made. Which is: WB managed to get copies _for sale _ on all the major platforms; it's only the ones that are "given away" that are restricted. And since those copies are going to the people that made the movie possible in the first place, they're mad at the lack of choice and the implicit disrespect being shown.

None of which would matter as much if UV were particularly good. But for most people it is unfamiliar, confusing, and performs poorly relative to the alternatives.


----------



## cmontyburns

Anyway, enough on that from me. I'd rather focus on the movie.


----------



## danterner

Graymalkin said:


> Watching it now on my iPad, via Flixster. Streaming HD. And it has closed-captions!


I couldn't figure out how to turn on captions on my version, and there were a few lines from Logan that I kept missing - he's a mumbler. About halfway through I remembered I had the script - problem solved and it was actually kind of fun.


----------



## JYoung

LoadStar said:


> Ok, well, Warner Brothers fully funded the distribution and promotion for this movie, frankly without a strong guarantee that they'd be able to recoup much or any of it.


And this different from all the other movies they produce and distribute how?



LoadStar said:


> Do you blame them for wanting to use the path of least resistance, i.e. using their own distribution engine (Flixter) as the single distribution point? Especially with a same day/date theater and home release release schedule worldwide, something rarely if ever attempted for a major studio picture? I don't.


I don't have a dog in this fight as I'm not a backer and since I had a rental credit on M-Go, that's what I used to watch the movie on my Roku box.

But I'm of the opinion that Warner just doesn't do digital copies well due to past experiences.

And as cmontyburns points out, they had the digital copies up on the onlines stores in time, including Amazon, Vudu, and iTunes Store.

How hard would it been to give those iTunes codes to the backers that want them?


----------



## Peter000

How many backers of the movie were there that actually got downloads?


----------



## JYoung

I'm going to guess that it's less than 91,585.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Peter000 said:


> How many backers of the movie were there that actually got downloads?





JYoung said:


> I'm going to guess that it's less than 91,585.


There are 91,585 backers. The three lowest backing levels ($1, $10, $25) didn't get the digital download. The number of backers at these levels is 5,938, 8,423, and 11,509 respectively. So subtract those numbers from 91,585 and you get 65,715 backers that are eligible for the digital version of the film.


----------



## stevel

Warners is offering refunds to backers who were unable to get the digital download to work. http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...ca-mars-contributors-20140315,0,2180689.story


----------



## Lori

cmontyburns said:


> I have a feeling that most people whose backer levels entitled them to a copy of the movie have no way to actually watch it on the biggest screen in their homes (e.g. the TV).


I used the Flixster app on my Roku. Went to the website, entered my code, and the movie popped up on the television screen about 15 seconds later. No streaming issues at all.


----------



## dswallow

JYoung said:


> How hard would it been to give those iTunes codes to the backers that want them?


I got the impression from Rob's posting that I had previously quoted here that they'll do just that, or whatever else they need to do for any backer who calls in about needing to get the digital download some way other than Flixster.


----------



## StacieH

I was only disappointed (and not even that, really) because it's one more account to have to sign up for. But I did, and redeemed my code with no problem. The movie then showed up on my Vudu app with no problem.

I watched up until the last 20 minutes last night.


----------



## cmontyburns

Box office tailed off as the weekend went on, which isn't unexpected, really. But overall the movie seems to have had a good weekend in theaters.

http://insidemovies.ew.com/2014/03/16/veronica-mars-box-office/



> Warner Bros.' executive vice president of theatrical distribution Jeff Goldstein was happy with the opening, telling EW: "Our result starting with our Thursday fan events was $260K. You add that together with our weekend for a total of $2 million from 291 theaters? That's pretty significant."
> 
> This might not change the model for filmmaking and distribution as we know it, but Warner Bros. does have a few takeaways. "We recognize going forward that there's room in the marketplace for huge movies, medium movies, and boutique films for a very specific audience," says Goldstein. The biggest obstacle with this particular model was convincing movie theater owners to take a gamble and show the film theatrically, knowing that it would also be available on VOD - and free for many backers, who are arguably the most passionate of the fan base. AMC came through, and Goldstein says it was "hugely successful" for the chain.
> 
> "In so many of their complexes, Veronica Mars was the No. 1 movie for the entire weekend, far exceeding the next closest movie," says Goldstein. "It's not the number of theaters, it's the quality of the theaters and the number of seats you can make available so that the patrons in the area can go see the movie. That's what happened this weekend - they flocked." The per theater average was about $6,945.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

stevel said:


> Warners is offering refunds to backers who were unable to get the digital download to work. http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/movies/moviesnow/la-et-mn-warner-bros-refund-veronica-mars-contributors-20140315,0,2180689.story


I've read this from a few sites, but how do I get this refund so I can apply it to an iTunes download?


----------



## LoadStar

DavidTigerFan said:


> I've read this from a few sites, but how do I get this refund so I can apply it to an iTunes download?


Contact customer service. Their details are in the last Kickstarter backer update.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

LoadStar said:


> Contact customer service. Their details are in the last Kickstarter backer update.


please forgive me, but I'm just not seeing where to contact them.


----------



## LoadStar

DavidTigerFan said:


> please forgive me, but I'm just not seeing where to contact them.


https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/559914737/the-veronica-mars-movie-project/posts/777894

Since it looks like they didn't restrict the update to backers only like they usually do, here's the relevant portion:


> So, here's the deal:
> 
> We understand that some of you prefer other platforms or services for watching digital content. If you contact our Customer Support team, they can help.
> 
> If you paid for a copy of the movie a year ago, we don't want you to have less choice and freedom than people who decide to buy it today. And we definitely don't want you to end up paying twice just to see the movie on your preferred service.
> 
> Please know that Warner Bros have given Customer Support a lot of freedom to help make things right, so if you're having issues, please let them know: they'll do their best to either help get Flixster working to your satisfaction, or, if you prefer, to provide an alternate solution.


And the address for customer service, also from the same backer update: [email protected]


----------



## Maui

From the original FAQ on the Kickstarter page



> How will I get my digital download?
> Youll be able to get your digital version through Flixster (and possibly other popular digital retailerswell keep you posted)). We will send you an email with a code and redemption instructions for your choice when the digital version is ready.
> 
> *Last updated: Thu, Mar 14 2013 4:49 AM CDT*


So Flixster was the original plan from the get go but somehow people are shocked and disappointed and wanting refunds because they followed through with the promise they made a year ago?


----------



## nyny523

I sent an email on Saturday, and still have not received ANY download of the movie.

WTF?


----------



## stevel

Check your spam folder? Did you get the "test" email from Deluxe alerting you to the forthcoming download code?


----------



## nyny523

stevel said:


> Check your spam folder? Did you get the "test" email from Deluxe alerting you to the forthcoming download code?


Yes and yes.

Not sure why it did not arrive...


----------



## Robin

Maui said:


> From the original FAQ on the Kickstarter page
> 
> So Flixster was the original plan from the get go but somehow people are shocked and disappointed and wanting refunds because they followed through with the promise they made a year ago?


Yeah, I'm annoyed by all the bad press they're getting for this.

They're doing exactly what they said they would do AND going above and beyond in terms of refunds. They should be getting accolades.

We've had plenty of warning it would be flixster. You could have set up and linked accounts months ago.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Robin said:


> Yeah, I'm annoyed by all the bad press they're getting for this.
> 
> They're doing exactly what they said they would do AND going above and beyond in terms of refunds. They should be getting accolades.
> 
> We've had plenty of warning it would be flixster. You could have set up and linked accounts months ago.


I can appreciate that they are offering refunds, but I haven't seen any evidence of someone getting a refund or an iTunes code. I'll let you know how I fare.


----------



## cmontyburns

Robin said:


> Yeah, I'm annoyed by all the bad press they're getting for this.
> 
> They're doing exactly what they said they would do AND going above and beyond in terms of refunds. They should be getting accolades.
> 
> We've had plenty of warning it would be flixster. You could have set up and linked accounts months ago.


Some of it is simply whining, certainly (including from me).

But some people are actually having problems. They never received their code (like nyny523 here). Or the download didn't work. Or -- because normal people don't understand what UV is, why you have to have two accounts, what "linking accounts" means -- they don't understand what to do. Or because the video is laggy and down-res'ed depending on when you play it (I saw spotty performance several times over the weekend).

In general, because Flixster/UV provides a lousy customer experience overall. Yes, WB deserves some kudos for wanting to make people happy. But they own Flixster and so they also deserve the flames for it being deficient in the first place.

One complain I think is legit is that you only get an SD copy for download. That stinks.


----------



## Lori

cmontyburns said:


> Or -- because normal people don't understand what UV is, why you have to have two accounts, what "linking accounts" means -- they don't understand what to do. Or because the video is laggy and down-res'ed depending on when you play it (I saw spotty performance several times over the weekend). In general, because Flixster/UV provides a lousy customer experience overall.


But I know nothing about any of these things, and I had no problems. I was instructed to go to a website and enter a code. I did that. I was walked to the next step of creating and linking accounts. I did that. I had a memory that there was a flixster client for Roku, so I installed that. And then the movie popped up, and I streamed it. No lag, no glitches, just a perfect experience on my gorgeous TV. Beginning to end, it took me less than five minutes.

I know that some folks are having real problems. But I don't buy the "we're just too confused to figure this out" angle. It wasn't complicated *at all*.

That said, they need to get Sheryl a code. NOW.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Lori said:


> But I know nothing about any of these things, and I had no problems. I was instructed to go to a website and enter a code. I did that. I was walked to the next step of creating and linking accounts. I did that. I had a memory that there was a flixster client for Roku, so I installed that. And then the movie popped up, and I streamed it. No lag, no glitches, just a perfect experience on my gorgeous TV. Beginning to end, it took me less than five minutes. I know that some folks are having real problems. But I don't buy the "we're just too confused to figure this out" angle. It wasn't complicated *at all*. That said, they need to get Sheryl a code. NOW.


how about those that don't have roku? Am I whining because I have no way to watch it on my tv?


----------



## Maui

DavidTigerFan said:


> how about those that don't have roku? Am I whining because I have no way to watch it on my tv?


I hope you get it resolved to your satisfaction but, looking at the original FAQ from when we all backed the project, there was no promise of being able to watch the digital version on our TVs.

They said at the time they were planning to use Flixster and they used Flixster.

If I backed an music CD release that said they were releasing it on iTunes and possibly some other services and then they released it only on iTunes would I have a complaint because they released it only on iTunes and I don't have it installed and refuse to use it?


----------



## dswallow

DavidTigerFan said:


> how about those that don't have roku? Am I whining because I have no way to watch it on my tv?


(Roku isn't the only device that could do this; many/most newer Blu-ray players offer one or more apps that could do this, as do many newer LCD/LED/Plasma displays, and game consoles, too.)

Well, honestly, I'd say yes, as they did up front say how they were going to provide the digital copies. So if any class of complaint is "whining," it's the class about not having a way to play UV content on their TV; at the very least you should've been whining for the entire year, not just as of now. 

That said, though, I was not aware they'd said how they would distribute digital downloads at that time, and I don't remember reading anything saying that. And I was curious/wondering what they were planning to do, too... just not bothered enough by not knowing to actively seek an answer at the time, I guess. It certainly could've been mentioned better/more prominently, like instead of saying "digital download" could've referred to digital copy via Flixster in every reward level description. And even better would've been to mention UltraViolet, not just Flixster, which again is all part of the general confusion out there about UltraViolet in general, unfortunately.

So there's no question the information could've been disseminated better about the digital download such that they could've avoided a lot of the problems they're seeing at the last minute.


----------



## DevdogAZ

dswallow said:


> That said, though, I was not aware they'd said how they would distribute digital downloads at that time, and I don't remember reading anything saying that. And I was curious/wondering what they were planning to do, too... just not bothered enough by not knowing to actively seek an answer at the time, I guess. *It certainly could've been mentioned better/more prominently, like instead of saying "digital download" could've referred to digital copy via Flixster in every reward level description.* And even better would've been to mention UltraViolet, not just Flixster, which again is all part of the general confusion out there about UltraViolet in general, unfortunately.


Rob Thomas wrote the Kickstarter reward descriptions. He probably had no idea at the time what the format would be. And given the way technologies seem to come and go these days, they probably didn't want to guarantee any specific type of digital download, for fear that the format/app would no longer exist by the time the movie comes out.


----------



## Maui

DevdogAZ said:


> Rob Thomas wrote the Kickstarter reward descriptions. He probably had no idea at the time what the format would be. And given the way technologies seem to come and go these days, they probably didn't want to guarantee any specific type of digital download, for fear that the format/app would no longer exist by the time the movie comes out.


It was in the Kickstarter FAQ that I quoted above and that FAQ item was last edited in March of 2013.

Just because it was not listed in the reward tier description does not mean it was not there to find.

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/559914737/the-veronica-mars-movie-project

How will I get my Digital Download is the third question listed in the FAQ and it was posted almost a month before the project was funded.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Maui said:


> It was in the Kickstarter FAQ that I quoted above and that FAQ item was last edited in March of 2013. Just because it was not listed in the reward tier description does not mean it was not there to find. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/559914737/the-veronica-mars-movie-project How will I get my Digital Download is the third question listed in the FAQ and it was posted almost a month before the project was funded.


Right. But he specifically didn't put Flixster in the reward descriptions because the possibility of other options existed at the time. Why limit the descriptions to one specific service when you don't even know what will be available or possible a year down the road?


----------



## Maui

True. I guess my main point is that it is apparently our own fault if we did not know how they planned to send out the digital movie. And I include myself in that group because I was unsure and just never bothered to read the FAQ fully.


----------



## LoadStar

FWIW, the movie finished the weekend at $1.98M in the domestic box office, according to Deadline Hollywood. Not sure about the international or home release dollars.


----------



## JYoung

dswallow said:


> (Roku isn't the only device that could do this; many/most newer Blu-ray players offer one or more apps that could do this, as do many newer LCD/LED/Plasma displays, and game consoles, too.)


I used to have Ultraviolet clients on my Blu-Ray player until Sony removed them.

It was one factor in my acquisition of a Roku device.



Maui said:


> If I backed an music CD release that said they were releasing it on iTunes and possibly some other services and then they released it only on iTunes would I have a complaint because they released it only on iTunes and I don't have it installed and refuse to use it?


I don't think that's the same thing at all as those files aren't DRM'ed and can be played on basically any device that you want once you've downloaded them.


----------



## Maui

JYoung said:


> I don't think that's the same thing at all as those files aren't DRM'ed and can be played on basically any device that you want once you've downloaded them.


Not the point I was making though.

If I backed a project that said from the beginning that they were going to use iTunes to distribute the cd then I don't see how I could possibly complain that they did indeed distribute through iTunes.

This is the same deal. Rob Thomas has said since before the project was backed that Flixster was the distribution method. I am not sure how people can now complain about him doing exactly that.

Ninny, on the other hand has a very legitimate complaint.


----------



## nyny523

I am not complaining - I am BUMMED!

I don't understand why no one is getting back to me.

I wanna see the movie!!!


----------



## LoadStar

nyny523 said:


> I am not complaining - I am BUMMED!
> 
> I don't understand why no one is getting back to me.
> 
> I wanna see the movie!!!


Have you tried a post to the backer comments page asking for someone to contact you?


----------



## JYoung

Maui said:


> Not the point I was making though.
> 
> If I backed a project that said from the beginning that they were going to use iTunes to distribute the cd then I don't see how I could possibly complain that they did indeed distribute through iTunes.
> 
> This is the same deal. Rob Thomas has said since before the project was backed that Flixster was the distribution method. I am not sure how people can now complain about him doing exactly that.
> 
> Ninny, on the other hand has a very legitimate complaint.


Yes, but I don't think you'd be happy if iTunes was the only choice for your digital copy.

The problem is that the FAQ answer you quoted also implies that there will be choice. So I'm not sure I can blame the backers for being unhappy with the Ultraviolet only decision.

Now to be fair, I don't think this is Rob Thomas' fault. He had to play ball with Warner Brothers due to rights issues.
I'm sure Warner told him that the Flixster service is great and everything would be fine.
But I'm willing to bet that Thomas had no idea what Ultraviolet was before this project got under way.


----------



## ayrton911

I loved the movie. I didn't get to donate last year as I kept trying to decide what level, and then forgot, so I feel bad about that.

Hey, did the person who paid the top level appear in the movie??? If so, where? The description of where last year didn't seem to happen in the movie?


----------



## Wil

nyny523 said:


> I wanna see the movie!!!


Since you have a legitimate license to see it, are you willing to use magical means?


----------



## LoadStar

Wil said:


> Since you have a legitimate license to see it, are you willing to use magical means?


Looks like nyny got a response from someone at the production company, so hopefully she should be on the road to getting things resolved.

Nyny, if you haven't, check back there, Ivan replied to you.


----------



## nyny523

Wow - actually Rob Thomas replied! 

Pretty impressive that he is reading through the comments and responding!!


----------



## LoadStar

nyny523 said:


> Wow - actually Rob Thomas replied!
> 
> Pretty impressive that he is reading through the comments and responding!!


Looks like it's Ivan Askwith (Associate Producer) in Rob's account, but still, hopefully you can get a better response from the people at the production company.


----------



## Lori

*fingers crossed* that Sheryl got a code.


----------



## nyny523

Lori said:


> *fingers crossed* that Sheryl got a code.


Actually, I did get a code from a very generous TCF'er last night - but I have not used it yet in the hopes I get my own and can return it!


----------



## stlarenas

I never got the test email or the code. I sent an email to the support and got a generic email response back. So I sent another today.

I am still working through my rewatch of the series; about 4 episodes into Season 2 now. So I am not really in any hurry for the code. And my husband and I will probably try and see it in the theater anyway.

Man I have forgotten a lot about the series! It is so darn good. And it feels like every episode is a cliffhanger ending. It's great for binge watching...it must have been torture waiting between episodes the first time around...but I really don't remember


----------



## cmontyburns

I posted a comment on the Kickstarter page basically saying how much I had enjoyed the entire process and the end result. I did include a mention of my disappointment that the Flixster download is SD-only, which is a cheesy move. (I think that's a valid complaint.) That comment was not aimed at the VM team, but at WB. Overall the intent of my post was to be complimentary. I'm satisfied. It was not to get a reaction.

However, I very quickly got an email from Ivan. Most of it was a cut and paste of the options available (buy on iTunes and send the receipt, etc.). But it wasn't just that; Ivan addressed the first paragraph to me personally. What floored me was that Ivan noted that I had posted right at the beginning of the campaign about how Flixster was likely to pose problems in the end. Ivan wrote, "You were right then, and you're right now." That was really impressive -- I didn't even remember my post from a year ago. 

I don't intend to pursue any of those options. I'll wait for my Blu-ray and make an even better soft copy. But I thought that was cool of Ivan. I'm really impressed with how the VM team has handled this whole campaign.


----------



## dswallow

cmontyburns said:


> I posted a comment on the Kickstarter page basically saying how much I had enjoyed the entire process and the end result. I did include a mention of my disappointment that the Flixster download is SD-only, which is a cheesy move. (I think that's a valid complaint.) That comment was not aimed at the VM team, but at WB. Overall the intent of my post was to be complimentary. I'm satisfied. It was not to get a reaction.
> 
> However, I very quickly got an email from Ivan. Most of it was a cut and paste of the options available (buy on iTunes and send the receipt, etc.). But it wasn't just that; Ivan addressed the first paragraph to me personally. What floored me was that Ivan noted that I had posted right at the beginning of the campaign about how Flixster was likely to pose problems in the end. Ivan wrote, "You were right then, and you're right now." That was really impressive -- I didn't even remember my post from a year ago.
> 
> I don't intend to pursue any of those options. I'll wait for my Blu-ray and make an even better soft copy. But I thought that was cool of Ivan. I'm really impressed with how the VM team has handled this whole campaign.


Did you sign up for VuDu? I'm pretty sure the Vudu download is definitely in HD. People were reporting something around 6.8GB file sizes for it.

Not every UltraViolet-enabled site provides all formats of all UltraViolet content. Even that, for some reason, varies. It's common for Flixster not to offer HD downloads. Some services don't offer most, many or any TV shows, only movies, et. al. And those things also change over time and you'll generally gain access on a given service for things you already own and entitle you to a given resolution when they become available.


----------



## cmontyburns

dswallow said:


> Did you sign up for VuDu? I'm pretty sure the Vudu download is definitely in HD. People were reporting something around 6.8GB file sizes for it.


No. I did recall Kamakzie posting to that effect earlier in this thread. However, I don't want to have to create accounts all over the place just to get a file that I still can only play on the last screen I want to play it on (my computer). As always, DRM only hurts the innocent.

I'll cool my heels until the BD arrives.


----------



## Maui

cmontyburns said:


> I posted a comment on the Kickstarter page basically saying how much I had enjoyed the entire process and the end result. I did include a mention of my disappointment that the Flixster download is SD-only, which is a cheesy move. (I think that's a valid complaint.) That comment was not aimed at the VM team, but at WB. Overall the intent of my post was to be complimentary. I'm satisfied. It was not to get a reaction.
> 
> However, I very quickly got an email from Ivan. Most of it was a cut and paste of the options available (buy on iTunes and send the receipt, etc.). But it wasn't just that; Ivan addressed the first paragraph to me personally. What floored me was that Ivan noted that I had posted right at the beginning of the campaign about how Flixster was likely to pose problems in the end. Ivan wrote, "You were right then, and you're right now." That was really impressive -- I didn't even remember my post from a year ago.
> 
> I don't intend to pursue any of those options. I'll wait for my Blu-ray and make an even better soft copy. But I thought that was cool of Ivan. I'm really impressed with how the VM team has handled this whole campaign.


:up: Very cool of him to reply like that.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Will seeing the movie first spoil the show for me (which I haven't started watching yet)?


----------



## crowfan

I haven't seen the movie yet, but I saw every episode of show.

According to my wife, who's seen the movie as well as the show, there is a short passing mention of something that ruins season 1.


----------



## LoadStar

DUDE_NJX said:


> Will seeing the movie first spoil the show for me (which I haven't started watching yet)?


The beginning of the movie gives a capsule summary of the show, including some references that might partially spoil some things in the show, particularly the mystery arc of season one. Additionally, some general character development over the entire length of the show may be spoiled by having seen the movie.


----------



## DevdogAZ

Having not seen the movie, but having watched the series, I would think just the nature of Veronica's relationships in the movie (probably continuations of the relationships that developed throughout the series), would totally ruin the way one would watch the first two seasons of the show.


----------



## cmontyburns

One of the suspects for the season 2 mystery is mentioned in the movie and what his fate was.


----------



## dswallow

LoadStar said:


> The beginning of the movie gives a capsule summary of the show, including some references that might partially spoil some things in the show, particularly the mystery arc of season one. Additionally, some general character development over the entire length of the show may be spoiled by having seen the movie.


Yeah, Veronica lived.


----------



## stevel

I've started watching the series and am enjoying it very much. If there are some plot points spoiled by the movie, that doesn't diminish my pleasure from the story line and writing.


----------



## Robin

I agree, the series wouldn't be ruined by seeing the movie first. I wouldn't have watched the series several times if that were the case! 

That said I'm a spoiler-phobe so it would kill me to do it out of order.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Well, I'll start with the series then. Let's see how long I will last before I'm sick of her lazy eye. She seems to be doing better with that lately, but until a few years ago, yikes.


----------



## StacieH

DUDE_NJX said:


> Well, I'll start with the series then. Let's see how long I will last before I'm sick of her lazy eye. She seems to be doing better with that lately, but until a few years ago, yikes.


As someone who had two surgeries before the age of six to correct a lazy eye, I guarantee you she's more sick of it than you will ever be.


----------



## Robin

DUDE_NJX said:


> Well, I'll start with the series then. Let's see how long I will last before I'm sick of her lazy eye. She seems to be doing better with that lately, but until a few years ago, yikes.


You must REALLY hate Marlee Matlin.


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Robin said:


> You must REALLY hate Marlee Matlin.


I don't hate anyone. Speaking of MM, I actually enjoy her work. Not sure what you're getting at.


----------



## cmontyburns

KB has a lazy eye?


----------



## Peter000

cmontyburns said:


> KB has a lazy eye?


The part about her lazy eye starts at about 5:35...


----------



## StacieH

Peter000 said:


> The part about her lazy eye starts at about 5:35...
> 
> YouTube Link: Kristen Bell's Lazy Eye


Funny, I was about to post the same video link.

I totally know what she means about what happens when she gets tired. Mine doesn't seem to be as severe, and I can't move mine like she can. But again, I had two surgeries as a child, as well as several years of eye exercises.


----------



## madscientist

I've watched a lot of stuff with KB in it and I have to say I never noticed even a hint of the lazy eye. Maybe your TV is just too large, if it's so incredibly distracting


----------



## cmontyburns

madscientist said:


> I've watched a lot of stuff with KB in it and I have to say I never noticed even a hint of the lazy eye. Maybe your TV is just too large, if it's so incredibly distracting


Me neither. I still can't see it.


----------



## Zevida

madscientist said:


> I've watched a lot of stuff with KB in it and I have to say I never noticed even a hint of the lazy eye. Maybe your TV is just too large, if it's so incredibly distracting


Yeah, ditto, never noticed it, still don't see it.


----------



## Robin

I noticed it on my own, in SD, before I heard about it anywhere else. 

If anything it gives me extra respect for her as an actress since I know it's one more thing she has to control.


----------



## mrdazzo7

Robin said:


> I noticed it on my own, in SD, before I heard about it anywhere else. If anything it gives me extra respect for her as an actress since I know it's one more thing she has to control.


exactly... I personally never noticed it but more power to her if she's able to control it while being filmed in high definition to be shown on a 30 foot screen. She always struck me as a down-to-earth chick, I think she'll be famous for a long time unlike some of her age-group counterparts.


----------



## Kamakzie

Mark me down as never noticed.


----------



## StacieH

Robin said:


> I noticed it on my own, in SD, before I heard about it anywhere else.
> 
> If anything it gives me extra respect for her as an actress since I know it's one more thing she has to control.


I notice it on occasion, but it's usually very slight. So I wasn't surprised when I read that she was born with strabismus.


----------



## zordude

mrdazzo7 said:


> I think she'll be famous for a long time unlike some of her age-group counterparts.


Mid-thirties actresses?


----------



## mrdazzo7

zordude said:


> Mid-thirties actresses?


I thought she was in her upper 20's... I just meant girls who start relatively young then devolve into train wrecks or just burn out because they're not actually talented. I looked up KB's credit sand it looks like she wasn't actively working much until she was in her early 20's so she doesn't qualify as a "child star", maybe that's what keeps her (seemingly) level headed unlike a lot others.


----------



## stevel

The latest KS update answers the mystery of the missing waiter scene. It was cut from the script, but the winning bidder did get a line:


> In the final cut, Steve appears as the enthusiastic vlogger who introduces a viral video featuring one of our unannounced cameos:


In other news, theater attendance for the movie has dropped off dramatically over the past week, according to a report I read this morning. Total take so far is about $2.9M - still not bad, but not any kind of runaway hit.


----------



## LoadStar

I'm not surprised by the week 2 attendance. I'm actually surprised *anyone* went to see it after the first week. I fully anticipated that the home video (on-demand) viewing would have fully eclipsed the theater attendance.

Actually, I didn't even realize that AMC had booked the movie for a second week. I figured it was a 1 week special engagement.


----------



## cmontyburns

It even expanded by a handful of screens.


----------



## dswallow

I'm anxious to find out what it did in VOD/digital sales/rentals.


----------



## TAsunder

Those numbers don't look great, but it's not in as many theaters as many movies. I hope the VOD is higher than expected. Do we know (sorry if it's in this giant thread) how much the studio wants to see before they call it a "success?"


----------



## DUDE_NJX

Do we care if it's a success or not?


----------



## dswallow

TAsunder said:


> Those numbers don't look great, but it's not in as many theaters as many movies. I hope the VOD is higher than expected. Do we know (sorry if it's in this giant thread) how much the studio wants to see before they call it a "success?"


Rob has said there's "a number" (i.e., probably not really a single number but certain concepts across various media) but hasn't gone into more detail yet, and I'm pretty sure has said it'll be some time before numbers come in for things like VOD/digital media.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

Never noticed the lazy eye before now.


----------



## JYoung

DreadPirateRob said:


> Never noticed the lazy eye before now.


Her knees are too sharp as well.


----------



## DreadPirateRob

I should add that I still don't see it. And I would not kick her out of bed either. (I would just have to convince my wife to stay.  )


----------



## DUDE_NJX

In that scenario, my wife would probably kick ME out of the bed.


----------



## Jesda

Wikipedia:
Budget $6 million[3][4]
Box office $2,855,000[4] (so far)


----------



## DevdogAZ

Jesda said:


> Wikipedia:
> Budget $6 million[3][4]
> Box office $2,855,000[4] (so far)


But don't forget to add in the Kickstarter money of $5,702,153. And the fact that Warner Bros. agreed to pick up the tab on fulfillment of the KS perks, so the full amount was available for production. Then figure that WB didn't spend much on promotion, and that there should be some decent revenue from streaming/VOD/rentals/sales. Combine all those and it's made somewhere between $9-10 million. Certainly not enough to make Hollywood start bringing back every canceled TV series, but enough that it made some money and they should be happy with it.


----------



## stevel

I don' know if this has been posted already, but https://www.kickstarter.com/stories/veronica is a great read - it's about the Kickstarter campaign and the fans. No spoilers.


----------



## Dan203

I rented it via VUDU last weekend. I thought it was pretty good. Felt more like a long episode of a TV show then a movie, but still enjoyable.


----------



## Alfer

StacieH said:


> I totally know what she means about what happens when she gets tired. Mine doesn't seem to be as severe, and I can't move mine like she can. But again, I had two surgeries as a child, as well as several years of eye exercises.


Ditto here. I too had surgery as a young child (60's) and wore an eye patch for a while too. Mine isn't too terribly bad, but it's more noticeable when I am looking to my left.

Sadly I'm still self conscious of it when talking to people face to face and I find myself seating myself in such a way when (for example) I'm sitting at a table with folks I've just met. I work with a nice lady who has it much worse than me and it doesn't phase her at all so I am trying to just ignore mine as much as possible but it's tough sometimes. I keep thinking folks are looking at the lazy eye and it makes me a bit paranoid.


----------



## StacieH

Alfer said:


> Ditto here. I too had surgery as a young child (60's) and wore an eye patch for a while too. Mine isn't too terribly bad, but it's more noticeable when I am looking to my left.
> 
> Sadly I'm still self conscious of it when talking to people face to face and I find myself seating myself in such a way when (for example) I'm sitting at a table with folks I've just met. I work with a nice lady who has it much worse than me and it doesn't phase her at all so I am trying to just ignore mine as much as possible but it's tough sometimes. I keep thinking folks are looking at the lazy eye and it makes me a bit paranoid.


I'm not really self conscious much anymore, but I very rarely have issues. The last time I really had problems with it was in th mid 90s, when I was working in TV production. Trying to look at 5 or 6 monitors at once in the control room was too much for my left eye.

I had to get a new pair of glasses with prisms in the left lens and wear a patch in the evenings to let the eye rest. Once I quit TV production, it wasn't an issue.


----------



## cmontyburns

Sweet, got the shipping notice for my signed poster.


----------



## cmontyburns

cmontyburns said:


> Sweet, got the shipping notice for my signed poster.


And now I have the poster. I didn't get one of the Ryan Hansen special ones, but still pretty cool. I keep staring at KB's signature.


----------



## Maui

I can so close to ordering the signed poster and originally set up my donation to cover it but then thought better and changed the dontation before the end of the campaign


----------



## cmontyburns

So _you're_ the reason a hobbit didn't show up.


----------



## smak

Maui said:


> I can so close to ordering the signed poster and originally set up my donation to cover it but then thought better and changed the dontation before the end of the campaign


I would have loved one of those, but I think at $200 it was a bit pricey. Basically $165 more for the blu/ray and signed poster.

Though it is hard to put a price on a signed poster that you are probably never going to be able to get anywhere else.

-smak-


----------



## dswallow

smak said:


> Though it is hard to put a price on a signed poster that you are probably never going to be able to get anywhere else.


http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...eronica+mars+poster+signed&_sacat=0&_from=R40

There's an auction with about 3 days to go where a signed poster is bid at $10.50 so far.


----------



## stevel

I received a tracking number for my poster a few days ago, but still at "Information Received". I watched the movie again on my iPad during a flight on Thursday. Still loved it.


----------



## cmontyburns

Blu-ray/DVD out May 6.

I suppose that means they'll be shipping those rewards around that time, too.


----------



## stevel

I got the poster. It was evident that the signers were getting tired given the scrawls, but I still like it.


----------



## cmontyburns

The only one on mine that is completely illegible as a signature, even over his picture, is Francis Capra's. Ryan Hansen's is basically "R____ H____". And Jason Dohring's curiously has one too many descenders -- there's one for the J in Jason, and one for the G in Dohring. I have no idea what the third one is for.

The rest are a bit stylized (but then, whose signature isn't?) but legible.

I got my poster back from the frame shop yesterday. I've had wallspace in my den for a single one-sheet and have occasionally rotated posters into a custom frame I had made several years ago for that spot. I had the shop dry-mount the poster and install it in the frame. VM will probably be in there for a while now. Looks good.


----------



## getbak

Just received a shipping notice for the DVD.


----------



## gweempose

I see people are now putting the signed posters up on eBay.


----------



## aadam101

gweempose said:


> I see people are now putting the signed posters up on eBay.


I have a signed photo of the cast when they made an appearance during the first season. I would NEVER part with it!


----------



## hummingbird_206

getbak said:


> Just received a shipping notice for the DVD.


I haven't received any notice about the DVD yet. Last update I got was #95 on 4/10.


----------



## getbak

My DVD arrived yesterday.


----------



## Robin

I got my shipping notice for the dvd last night.


----------



## eddyj

So I've been re-watching the series on and off, and just finished. I'd forgotten just how many loose ends it left at the end of Season 3!

Ready for the movie now.


----------



## Maui

I have not gotten shipping notice on my Bluray yet. 

For those who did not order a high enough level to get the bluray it is released on next Tuesday and it's only $14.99 at Amazon.


----------



## LoadStar

Maui said:


> I have not gotten shipping notice on my Bluray yet.
> 
> For those who did not order a high enough level to get the bluray it is released on next Tuesday and it's only $14.99 at Amazon.


The only bummer part is that it won't contain the backer exclusives.


----------



## cmontyburns

LoadStar said:


> The only bummer part is that it won't contain the backer exclusives.


Is that right? It won't have, say, the documentary on it?

I'm getting the Kickstarter Blu-ray so I'm fine )), but I wouldn't have guessed they would press two versions of the discs.


----------



## LoadStar

cmontyburns said:


> Is that right? It won't have, say, the documentary on it?
> 
> I'm getting the Kickstarter Blu-ray so I'm fine )), but I wouldn't have guessed they would press two versions of the discs.


That was my understanding, but perhaps I misunderstood. I guess I'll find out shortly when my DVD arrives. If it does turn out to be the retail version, then I won't be as bothered by not bumping up to the level to get the Blu-Ray - I'll just go out and get the retail blu-ray version.


----------



## getbak

The DVD doesn't have anything on it to indicate it's a Kickstarter supporter exclusive. It just has the movie and the making of documentary that the retail version has.


----------



## SteveD

I did receive a shipping notice today from bydeluxe.com. I assume that this is for the Blu-ray.


----------



## Maui

I also got my shipping notice. It should be my bluray as that is the only thing left for teh fulfillment of items for my given level.


----------



## DavidTigerFan

I got my DVD, never got a shipping notice. I have an all-digital library so whoever PMs me first I'll send my DVD to. Warning, I have two little kids and it might take a while for me to get to the post office. If you can deal with that, I'll gladly send it on.


----------



## DevdogAZ

DavidTigerFan said:


> I got my DVD, never got a shipping notice. I have an all-digital library so whoever PMs me first I'll send my DVD to. Warning, I have two little kids and it might take a while for me to get to the post office. If you can deal with that, I'll gladly send it on.


PM sent


----------



## DavidTigerFan

Gone...


----------



## StacieH

Book #2 available for preorder on Amazon. Definitely going to get the audio version again'


----------



## cmontyburns

I'll read it of course, but I can't say I loved the first one. Part of it was just the weirdness of experiencing VM in that medium. And part was the story itself, and some of the character developments.


----------



## stevel

Yes - I am still trying to get over "ghostly condoms on the beach".


----------



## StacieH

I enjoyed hearing Bell's narration. It reminded more of the series. The story line was...okay. 

Perfect to get me through a day at the office.


----------



## Jesda

Finally watching the film. Funny how when she was 24 and playing a 16 year old she looked 16. Now that she's in her 30s she looks to be in her 30s.

Nice to see these characters in action again. Some of their voices have changed a bit.


----------



## StacieH

I still have my stickers from the KS campaign, and don't have a need for them. First person to PM me with their address can have them. Otherwise, I'm going to toss them.

I'll mail them on Monday.


----------



## mwhip

Jesda said:


> Finally watching the film. Funny how when she was 24 and playing a 16 year old she looked 16. Now that she's in her 30s she looks to be in her 30s.
> 
> Nice to see these characters in action again. Some of their voices have changed a bit.


A child will do that.


----------



## Silverman

Now that it's been a while, how did the movie do at box office and does the sentiment in industry suggest more movies will follow? 

I like KB but would also love to see a Buffy movie, maybe with the original as the mother who would get involved and train her daughter. I think it would make money.

I think sending the DVD so soon was a mistake, send it like 30 or 45 days later to encourage attendance. Also add scenes to make the DVD even more wanted like some nudity when it comes out. I'd make a lot of money that way.


----------



## cmontyburns

Don't forget that Play It Again, Dick kicks off on CW Seed tomorrow (Tuesday, September 16)!


----------



## Maui

It was an amusing 8 minutes. Kristen is in the first episode quite a bit.


----------



## StacieH

I enjoyed it, too! Can't wait for the next episode!


----------



## SoBelle0

Is CW Seed a channel or a website?

I guess the real question is: Can I set this up for TiVo, or wait for y'all to alert there's something new?


----------



## Maui

SoBelle0 said:


> Is CW Seed a channel or a website?
> 
> I guess the real question is: Can I set this up for TiVo, or wait for y'all to alert there's something new?


I think it is web only. It is only 8 minutes long so it is nothing they would air in a regular time slot.


----------



## SoBelle0

Thanks! I didn't realize that was the full length when you said that originally. 
I'll have to check them out. I do so love that Dick Casablancas!


----------



## DancnDude

I do wish there was a way to have the TiVo create season passes for web videos. I tend to forget about them. It would be so nice to just have it appear on the TiVo to watch as soon as it is available, even if it is only 8 minutes


----------



## zalusky

Anybody know the fleas schedule? Is it every Tuesday?


Now play nice!


----------



## StacieH

So...I am in the midst of an e-mail exchange with Teddy Dunn (Duncan Kane)!

I read this online this morning:

http://www.tvguide.com/News/Veronica-Mars-What-Happened-To-Duncan-Kane-Teddy-Dunn-1087740.aspx

A quick Google search revealed his law firm and e-mail address. So I sent the following:

Subject: For the record....
Message: I was TOTALLY Team Duncan! ;o)

He replied a few minutes later: "Haha! I take it you saw the TV Guide article?"

I said yes, and that it was great hearing his experience. I apologized for bothering him at work and said have a great day. He replied again and said that it was no bother. He hesitated even giving the interview, but the reporter convinced him that there was interest, so he gave it. He hoped it came across okay.

I haven't replied, but I'm having a good giggle over this!!


----------



## cmontyburns

Kristen Bell says a 'Veronica Mars' miniseries 'is going to happen'

I got pretty excited when I saw that EW headline, because the movie kickstarter was announced on EW.com, too. Alas, this isn't an announcement of anything. However, it's at least optimism for those of us who would love some more VM. In a Facebook live chat, Ryan Hansen is asked about the possibility of another VM movie, so -- in the midst of the interview -- he calls KB. She says:



> "[Creator] Rob [Thomas] and I are sort of in constant contact about when we could do it again," Bell said, while noting that part of the issue is her day job on _The Good Place_. "There's a lot of willingness and commitment to doing it again.
> 
> "Personally, and I think that Rob probably agrees, (A) we'll never make the fans pay for it again, (B) the format works better in an episodic, where you get a little more of it," she said. "So we want to do a miniseries. We are willing to put the effort in. I mean, if I have to do it as_ Murder, She Wrote_ at 80, we're going to do it. It's going to happen."


I've sort of wondered whether, after the effort to get the movie made and also write a couple of VM books, Thomas was ready to move on. It's nice to hear that he and KB want to do more and are committed to it at some point. I think a miniseries would be perfect.


----------



## MikeekiM

Terribly misleading headline... <sigh>...

I got a little excited for a moment there...


----------



## dtle

Now, if only we can get a VM / iZombie crossover. I'd live to see Liv and Veronica working together on a case. Logan can show up two .


----------



## cmontyburns

Notwithstanding the crossover part, KB has said she's up for an appearance on the show. Unfortunately, iZombie shoots in Vancouver, so it's not likely to happen. Boo.


----------



## mlippert

cmontyburns said:


> Kristen Bell says a 'Veronica Mars' miniseries 'is going to happen'
> 
> It's nice to hear that he and KB want to do more and are committed to it at some point. I think a miniseries would be perfect.


I saw this and thought the same thing. I backed the movie and was very happy I did, I loved the movie.

Getting more Veronica Mars in any way is great, but I also think a miniseries would be perfect. I do prefer not to have to wait until KB is 80 though


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

mlippert said:


> I do prefer not to have to wait until KB is 80 though


She's getting up there, though. She'll be 80 in a mere 43 years!


----------

